# Jan6 Committee:  Trump may have engaged in criminal conspiracy



## Mac1958

_*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_

"May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.

I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?









						U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
					

The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Jets

Lets see this play itself out in the courts and not in the media…


----------



## Mac1958

Jets said:


> Lets see this play itself out in the courts and not in the media…


I'd like to see ANYTHING "played out in the courts and not in the media"


----------



## SweetSue92

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


"May have"? "Good-faith belief"?

Those are some feckless weasel words.

They know damn well that Trump never told anyone to trespass.


----------



## Mac1958

Mods, just saw an older thread in Politics on this.  Please merge.


----------



## wamose

This is the third witch hunt designed to destroy Trump's electability. No substance, no truth, no facts. Just the lefts unhinged obsession with destroying Trump. They know they can't beat him and they know cheating is going to be harder this time, so they're going with another smear campaign. And it's all being led by Pelosi, who makes a habit of looking like a total asshole during SOU speeches, then again, that comes naturally to her.


----------



## Wickerthing

Muhammed said:


> "May have"? "Good-faith belief"?
> 
> Those are some feckless weasel words.
> 
> They know damn well that Trump never told anyone to trespass.


So these people carrying Trump banners all got the idea and the date as some sort of an epiphany?  LOL  And they decided to "fight like hell" all at the same time because of that epiphany?  And they were foolish to think Trump would meet them there despite that same epiphany?  Boy!  That's some kinda crowd ESP isn't it?


----------



## Wickerthing

wamose said:


> This is the third witch hunt designed to destroy Trump's electability. No substance, no truth, no facts. Just the lefts unhinged obsession with destroying Trump. They know they can't beat him and they know cheating is going to be harder this time, so they're going with another smear campaign. And it's all being led by Pelosi, who makes a habit of looking like a total asshole during SOU speeches, then again, that comes naturally to her.


LOL  Got that all figured out eh?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Trump innocent...

Yea, there was an effort to use a riot to intimidate Congress to overturn an election -- but that's ok as long as you are doing it for freedom...

What about Hunter's laptop


----------



## Muhammed

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Trump innocent...
> 
> Yea, there was an effort to use a riot to intimidate Congress to overturn an election -- but that's ok as long as you are doing it for freedom...
> 
> What about Hunter's laptop


The entire hard drive should be released to wikileaks. Instead, media outlets like the NY Post and Daily Caller have been leaking little parts of it piecemeal out of greed.


----------



## Votto

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


I'm thinking this may lead to impeachment


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Muhammed said:


> The entire hard drive should be released to wikileaks. Instead, media outlets like the NY Post and Daily Caller have been leaking little parts of it piecemeal out of greed.


Trump had the hard drive -- I wonder why he never released it...

Rudy didn't even release it.....

I wonder what did Biden do to scare both of them into not releasing it


----------



## Votto

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Trump had the hard drive -- I wonder why he never released it...
> 
> Rudy didn't even release it.....
> 
> I wonder what did Biden do to scare both of them into not releasing it


Hillary paved the way

Bleach bit and destroy the servers.


----------



## Muhammed

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Trump had the hard drive


Could you explain how you came to that conclusion?


----------



## Flash

To the TDS afflicted Democrats Trump making the US great again was a crime.  They want the US to be a Socialist shithole.


----------



## Muhammed

Wickerthing said:


> So these people carrying Trump banners all got the idea and the date as some sort of an epiphany?  LOL  And they decided to "fight like hell" all at the same time because of that epiphany?  And they were foolish to think Trump would meet them there despite that same epiphany?  Boy!  That's some kinda crowd ESP isn't it?


You're a TDS afflicted moron who is easily brainwashed by fake news due to your very low IQ.

Your TDS makes you stupider by the day.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


You really believe that horse shit, don't you?


----------



## Maxdeath

You really have to love the way the left ties themselves up into knots but it always lacks any form of logic.
Riots, burn pillage kill all summer good. Chops or Chaz or chap ass, whatever perfectly fine. Attack Hillary bad. Attack Trump good.
Hilary been investigated nothing let it go. Trump investigated nothing keep after it.
Before anyone starts with their warn out racist or Trump lover cards I am far from either. I fully expect the usual foul mouthed attacks because that is another go to. 
But as an independent I love watching crazy people running after headlines trying to go after different opponents


----------



## Wickerthing

Muhammed said:


> You're a TDS afflicted moron who is easily brainwashed by fake news due to your very low IQ.
> 
> Your TDS makes you stupider by the day.


Thank you.  When someone as clueless as you comes at me I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


J6 Reichstag Fire

When Republicans take back the House, assuming there is a midterm election, they will pick Mark Levin and Sean Hannity to represent the democrats on the J6 Reichstag Fire Committee


----------



## Independentthinker

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Every single thing with the TDS'rs is would coulda shouldas, mights, maybees, wants toos, and may haves.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Of course lol


----------



## ...

Muhammed said:


> "May have"? "Good-faith belief"?
> 
> Those are some feckless weasel words.
> 
> They know damn well that Trump never told anyone to trespass.


No they don’t. On Jan 6th Trump that they were all going to the capitol. Trump and Bannon and the traitors they worked with knew exactly what they were doing: overthrowing the 2020 election results.


----------



## ...

Flash said:


> To the TDS afflicted Democrats Trump making the US great again was a crime.  They want the US to be a Socialist shithole.


How can you say such idiotic things and call yourself an American?


----------



## Mac1958

jet57 said:


> How can you say such idiotic things and call yourself an American?


It's what they're told in their universe.  They believe that stuff, 100%, without question.


----------



## Roudy

Does anybody think anything coming out of that committee filled with treasonous liars and Leftie hacks like Schiff has any legitimacy?  Please.


----------



## ...

Mac1958 said:


> It's what they're told in their universe.  They believe that stuff, 100%, without question.


Yes they do: they’re traitors to our country.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mac1958 said:


> It's what they're told in their universe.  They believe that stuff, 100%, without question.


Irony

RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA 
PEE TAPE 
PEE TAPE
PEE TAPE


----------



## Mac1958

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> Irony
> 
> RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA
> PEE TAPE
> PEE TAPE
> PEE TAPE


Do you have me confused with someone else, Gramps?


----------



## sealybobo

Mac1958 said:


> I'd like to see ANYTHING "played out in the courts and not in the media"


I doubt Trump will even go to court over this.  It would be nice if this disqualified him from running for POTUS again. 

That's why Mitch should have impeached him for it.  He said he would have but Trump wasn't the sitting president at the time.  Biden was.  So he would have impeached him but he said it was too late to do it.  But if he did it, Trump wouldn't be able to run again.

So, we have to take Trump to court over this, find him guilty so he can't run again.  We can't have a criminal running for POTUS.


----------



## Mac1958

sealybobo said:


> I doubt Trump will even go to court over this.  It would be nice if this disqualified him from running for POTUS again.
> 
> That's why Mitch should have impeached him for it.  He said he would have but Trump wasn't the sitting president at the time.  Biden was.  So he would have impeached him but he said it was too late to do it.  But if he did it, Trump wouldn't be able to run again.
> 
> So, we have to take Trump to court over this, find him guilty so he can't run again.  We can't have a criminal running for POTUS.


Yeah, I'd be pretty surprised to see anything come of this.  Garland needs to decide if he has something, and either move on it or close the book publicly.  

What happened is very plain to see, but pushing it through the legal system is another thing entirely.

Trump learned very well from his personal mentor, mob attorney Roy Cohn.


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



You're such a rube.

Keep carrying that DNC water, though, you may actually build some muscle eventually.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Jets said:


> Lets see this play itself out in the courts and not in the media…


Well if that doesn't get Trump,  I guess they will set up a Jan. 7th committee and if that don't work  a Jan. 8th committee.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> Mods, just saw an older thread in Politics on this.  Please merge.



Which one Mac, there have been a thousand or so Jan 6th obsession threads that this could have went in.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> Which one Mac, there have been a thousand or so Jan 6th obsession threads that this could have went in.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com




Did Trump touch you in your private place?


----------



## Delldude

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



These are the same clowns who 'alleged' Trump and everything Russia.

How'd that work out?


----------



## Mac1958

Delldude said:


> These are the same clowns who 'alleged' Trump and everything Russia.
> 
> How'd that work out?


Not well for them.


----------



## Richard-H

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



"_*a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have"*_

What they really mean is that they've nailed Trump & Co., but they're leaving themselves wiggle room just in case it doesn't pan out.


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


> Not well for them.



Or you. You were out front with the Trump/Russia lies.


----------



## Richard-H

Delldude said:


> These are the same clowns who 'alleged' Trump and everything Russia.
> 
> How'd that work out?



Pretty well thank you.

Trump will go down in history as the President that was only elected because interference in our elections by a foreign and hostile country.


----------



## Mac1958

Richard-H said:


> "_*a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have"*_
> 
> What they really mean is that they've nailed Trump & Co., but they're leaving themselves wiggle room just in case it doesn't pan out.


I wonder if they would let this go public only if they were very confident.


----------



## Mac1958

marvin martian said:


> Or you. You were out front with the Trump/Russia lies.


I was?

Example, please.

Lying, delusional Trumpster.


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder if they would let this go public only if they were very confident.


Of course they would

everyone will hear the lie but many will never hear the retraction


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> I was?
> 
> Example, please.
> 
> Lying, delusional Trumpster.


Do you believe the trump-putin collusion charge?


----------



## Flash

jet57 said:


> How can you say such idiotic things and call yourself an American?


How can you support that shithead Potatohead that stole an election from the American people and call yourself an American?


----------



## Lastamender

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


> I was?
> 
> Example, please.
> 
> Lying, delusional Trumpster.



There are SO many, but this one's as good as any. Bonus points for sucking Biden's dick like the DNC employee you are.



Mac1958 said:


> Comparatively that will be easy.
> 
> While you adore a traitorous buffoon who ADMITS to trusting Russia more than America.
> 
> Who trolls an American President in favor of the murderous Putin.
> 
> Do you see Biden doing ANYTING like that?  You do not.


----------



## Mac1958

marvin martian said:


> There are SO many, but this one's as good as any. Bonus points for sucking Biden's dick like the DNC employee you are.


That's me supporting the collusion allegations?



Coward.


----------



## Delldude

Richard-H said:


> Pretty well thank you.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as the President that was only elected because interference in our elections by a foreign and hostile country.



What is it the democrats say?

The end justifies the means.


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


> That's me supporting the collusion allegations?
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.



Yes. 

Let's try this: did Trump collude with Russia in the 2016 election?


----------



## Mac1958

marvin martian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Let's try this: did Trump collude with Russia in the 2016 election?


Not that I know of.

Anything else, coward?


----------



## WEATHER53

So many maybes and ifs and what could haves  and never any factual occurring reality


----------



## ...

Flash said:


> How can you support that shithead Potatohead that stole an election from the American people and call yourself an American?


Because I am an American.

You are obviously not.


----------



## ...

Mac1958 said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> Anything else, coward?


But Trump DID collude with his attorney and Steve Bannan and Rudy Giuliani.

The lawyer's late: his "privileged information" has already been published.


----------



## Delldude

Flash said:


> How can you support that shithead Potatohead that stole an election from the American people and call yourself an American?


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> View attachment 610264


How mature!   LOL


----------



## JusticeHammer

Mac1958 said:


> I'd like to see ANYTHING "played out in the courts and not in the media"


You would lose. Lying pussies all of you.


----------



## Wickerthing

JusticeHammer said:


> You would lose. Lying pussies all of you.


Really?  Whatever happened to the stolen election claim?  You morons are 0 for 60.  And your stupid fraudits are equally flushed down Trump's toilet along with some classified Docs.


----------



## Winco

wamose said:


> This is the third witch hunt designed to destroy Trump's electability.


trump is the ultimate con man.
No witch hunts here.
trump is a POS con man and no longer has Senate Protection.

Yes, let's see it play out in court.
Quit being a pussy and pleading the fifth and suing at every turn.

* 'the powers that be' have more resources and more money than POS trump.*


----------



## JusticeHammer

Wickerthing said:


> Really?  Whatever happened to the stolen election claim?  You morons are 0 for 60.  And your stupid fraudits are equally flushed down Trump's toilet along with some classified Docs.


It was stolen. Morons are you idiots. Scumbag.


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> Really?  Whatever happened to the stolen election claim?  You morons are 0 for 60.  And your stupid fraudits are equally flushed down Trump's toilet along with some classified Docs.



Actually, it has gone from recounts, into specific election audit results, which examines every aspect of the election voting process.....not only ballot recounts, but actual ballot auditing.
But when these actions are brought up and attempted to be instituted, the left goes off the charts.
Logic would indicate, if the left had nothing to be concerned about, a forensic audit shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## Delldude

Winco said:


> trump is the ultimate con man.
> No witch hunts here.
> trump is a POS con man and no longer has Senate Protection.
> 
> Yes, let's see it play out in court.
> Quit being a pussy and pleading the fifth and suing at every turn.
> 
> * 'the powers that be' have more resources and more money than POS trump.*


You hinge upon past failures of the left as a panacea as a new hope to 'finally get Him".

Get a friggin' life...you people are perpetual losers.


----------



## Winco

Delldude said:


> You hinge upon past failures of the left as a panacea as a new hope to 'finally get Him".
> 
> Get a friggin' life...you people are perpetual losers.


There has been ZERO failures 'to get him'
There has been massive obstruction 'to protect him.'


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Actually, it has gone from recounts, into specific election audit results, which examines every aspect of the election voting process.....not only ballot recounts, but actual ballot auditing.
> But when these actions are brought up and attempted to be instituted, the left goes off the charts.
> Logic would indicate, if the left had nothing to be concerned about, a forensic audit shouldn't be a concern.


Hey Gomer.  They were Your f'in audits conducted and paid for by Trumpers. You fools have more excuses for Trump than for Putin.  But it's close.


----------



## Desperado

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


The higher Trump's poll number rise for the 2024 election the more phony charges the committee will try to bring against him


----------



## Winco

I truly find it pathetic that you think trump is:

America First, a Great Businessman, trustworthy, Honest, doesn't lie, a victim of many witch hunts, trying to help you, wants to be like putin, hires only the best, knows more about many subjects than anyone, is a Christian, Loves the Bible, doesn't know who Stormy Daniels is, exiled Epstein, is a conservative, etc.


----------



## Delldude

Winco said:


> There has been ZERO failures 'to get him'
> There has been massive obstruction 'to protect him.'



Muller comes to mind....some 40 something lefty lawyers couldn't find anything.
Then there's the Hillary paid for pee pee issues...
Two failed impeachments....need I go on?

Maybe you can list the lefty 'successes' to get Him?


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> Hey Gomer.  They were Your f'in audits conducted and paid for by Trumpers. You fools have more excuses for Trump than for Putin.  But it's close.



Trump hasn't paid for forensic audits...states have. I guess you didn't get the memo, Mac.


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Muller comes to mind....some 40 something lefty lawyers couldn't find anything.
> Then there's the Hillary paid for pee pee issues...
> Two failed impeachments....need I go on?
> 
> Maybe you can list the lefty 'successes' to get Him?


It's tough to catch a slimy snake especially when he is protected by other snakes.


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Trump hasn't paid for forensic audits...states have. I guess you didn't get the memo, Mac.
> 
> View attachment 610433


Did you think before you said Trump?


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> It's tough to catch a slimy snake especially when he is protected by other snakes.



Maybe that's why the dems go full court press to stop forensic audits.........'nothing to see here'......LOLO


----------



## Winco

Delldude said:


> Muller comes to mind....some 40 something lefty lawyers couldn't find anything.


Mueller found, but said not to indict a sitting President.
Did you miss that part?

I'm guessing NO you didn't, but that you are in denial.


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> Did you think before you said Trump?



Show where He has.....or you hve no clue what a forensic audit is.


----------



## Delldude

Winco said:


> Mueller found, but said not to indict a sitting President.
> Did you miss that part?
> 
> I'm guessing NO you didn't, but that you are in denial.



Mueller also found no American was guilty of any election interference....

Mueller also said there was insufficient evidence to prosecute.



> Did you miss that part?
> 
> I'm guessing NO you didn't, but that you are in denial.


----------



## toobfreak

Mac1958 said:


> Trump may have engaged in​



That and my Aunt Tessy may have flown on a broom!


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Trump hasn't paid for forensic audits...states have. I guess you didn't get the memo, Mac.
> 
> View attachment 610433


BTW Gomer the Arizona audit by that bunch of idiots from Cyber Ninjas was paid for by 5 Pro Trump groups tied to corporations.  They raised 5.7 Million dollars.  The largest contributor was the former CEO of Overstock. Com.  Most of that money magically disappeared.  In fact Trump is sitting on a warchest of 102 Million bucks that was supposed to be spent on audits and to support GOP Candidates. (Warchest info from Politico.)


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Show where He has.....or you hve no clue what a forensic audit is.


WTF does that even mean?


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> That and my Aunt Tessy may have flown on a broom!


It's gonna be so much fun when the truth is told.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> It's gonna be so much fun when the truth is told.



Yes but you won't be the one laughing.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Yes but you won't be the one laughing.


We'll see there Trumpbot!


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> We'll see there Trumpbot!



How am I a "Trumpbot," you Blitherthing idiot?


----------



## Winco

Delldude said:


> Mueller also said there was insufficient evidence to prosecute.


Mueller stated 10 points of obstruction.
Mueller said he thought it wasn't his job to indict a SITTING potus.

Mueller NEVER said trump was exonerated.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> How am I a "Trumpbot," you Blitherthing idiot?


How am I a Blithering idiot you Trumpbot?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_“Jan6 Committee: Trump may have engaged in criminal conspiracy”_

There is no ‘may.’

Trump in fact committed crimes concerning the 2020 General Election.

The question is will he be subject to criminal prosecution as a consequence.


----------



## Wickerthing

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Jan6 Committee: Trump may have engaged in criminal conspiracy”_
> 
> There is no ‘may.’
> 
> Trump in fact committed crimes concerning the 2020 General Election.
> 
> The question is will he be subject to criminal prosecution as a consequence.


Yeah, I wish these investigators would use stronger language and get this done!


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> How am I a Blithering idiot you Trumpbot?



I can count 1,258 ways.


----------



## ...

Delldude said:


> View attachment 610264


You’re a Russian bot.


----------



## Delldude

jet57 said:


> You’re a Russian bot.



Hot to Bot


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> BTW Gomer the Arizona audit by that bunch of idiots from Cyber Ninjas was paid for by 5 Pro Trump groups tied to corporations.  They raised 5.7 Million dollars.  The largest contributor was the former CEO of Overstock. Com.  Most of that money magically disappeared.  In fact Trump is sitting on a warchest of 102 Million bucks that was supposed to be spent on audits and to support GOP Candidates. (Warchest info from Politico.)



And, just like I said, and you just showed, Trump hasn't paid for any forensic audits.

Thank you for your help, Mac.


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> It's gonna be so much fun when the truth is told.



Still holding your breath from all the failed investigations, are ya?


----------



## Delldude

Winco said:


> Mueller stated 10 points of obstruction.
> Mueller said he thought it wasn't his job to indict a SITTING potus.
> 
> Mueller NEVER said trump was exonerated.



Mueller never said he was guilty, either.


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Still holding your breath from all the failed investigations, are ya?


They are ongoing.  You haven't noticed?  Like I said, you're not gonna like the findings in the end.  You're supporting a treasonous clown and that's on you.


----------



## ...

Delldude said:


> Hot to Bot


That’s exactly what I said. Glad you ambit it.

I don’t see how you can feel so good about being a traitor to the United States.


----------



## Delldude

jet57 said:


> That’s exactly what I said. Glad you ambit it.
> 
> I don’t see how you can feel so good about being a traitor to the United States.



I ambit it? I didn't ambit anything.

Anyone who doesn't support His excellency, President Trump, is a traitor to the United States.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> I can count 1,258 ways.


Wow!  You can count?  Good job!  I'm so proud of you.  Your parents must be just bustin' with pride.


----------



## ...

Delldude said:


> I ambit it? I didn't ambit anything.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't support His excellency, President Trump, is a traitor to the United States.
> 
> View attachment 610648


You're an idiot.

/


----------



## Delldude

jet57 said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> /



And just where do you fit into the scheme of things?  

C'mon, man.....ambit it......


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> Wow!  You can count?


Forwards, backwards, up and down in at least four numbering systems:  denary, binary, octal and hex.  Which base do you prefer?  But I bet you twang your banjo and can count to ten if you use all your sister's fingers and toes, Blitherthing idiot!


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> Anything else, coward?



That's not what you said for the last 5 years.

Coward.


----------



## Mac1958

marvin martian said:


> That's not what you said for the last 5 years.
> 
> Coward.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Forwards, backwards, up and down in at least four numbering systems:  denary, binary, octal and hex.  Which base do you prefer?  But I bet you twang your banjo and can count to ten if you use all your sister's fingers and toes, Blitherthing idiot!


We're all so fuckin' impressed.


----------



## marvin martian

Mac1958 said:


>


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> We're all so fuckin' impressed.


I always say it doesn't take much to impress an idiot.


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> And, just like I said, and you just showed, Trump hasn't paid for any forensic audits.
> 
> Thank you for your help, Mac.


People on his behalf have.  Trump never pays anybody for anything unless he gets sued and made to pony up.  Why?  Because he's a low life scoundrel.


----------



## BackAgain

Jan6 Committee: Trump may have engaged in criminal conspiracy​*But, of course, We, the partisan bitch committee, don’t have any actual evidence of that. *

^ There ya go. A corrected thread headline. Gratis.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> I always say it doesn't take much to impress an idiot.


Obviously, the entire GOP is full of folks impressed by an idiot.  You're in that number too.  You must be so smart!


----------



## marvin martian

Wickerthing said:


> Obviously, the entire GOP is full of folks impressed by an idiot.  You're in that number too.  You must be so smart!



Let me guess, you voted for the guy who said he doesn't want his kids growing up in a "racial jungle" full of black people, right?


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> Obviously, the entire GOP is full of folks impressed by an idiot.


I didn't see anyone too impressed by Joe Bedpan Tuesday night but asshole losers like you!  Go suck Joe's balls for me.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> People on his behalf have.  Trump never pays anybody for anything unless he gets sued and made to pony up.  Why?  Because he's a low life scoundrel.


Trump has not showered with his daughter. Joe has, and at an inappropriate age. Not much is lower than that.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> I didn't see anyone too impressed by Joe Bedpan Tuesday night but asshole losers like you!  Go suck Joe's balls for me.


You'll have to spit them out first.   Bon apatite!


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Trump has not showered with his daughter. Joe has, and at an inappropriate age. Not much is lower than that.


No Trump said he wants to have sex with his.


----------



## Wickerthing

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## MinTrut

marvin martian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Let's try this: did Trump collude with Russia in the 2016 election?


Forget it - he's a lost cause.

He's a troll high on DemoKKKrat Kool-Aid.


----------



## marvin martian

Wickerthing said:


> Are we having fun yet?



Watching you embarrass yourself? Sure, I guess...


----------



## marvin martian

MinTrut said:


> Forget it - he's a lost cause.
> 
> He's a troll high on DemoKKKrat Kool-Aid.



Well, it made him forget he spent the past 5 years pushing Trump/Russia lies.


----------



## MinTrut

Wickerthing said:


> No Trump said he wants to have sex with his.


Verified video of him saying it and I'll give you a thousand dollars.


----------



## Wickerthing

MinTrut said:


> Verified video of him saying it and I'll give you a thousand dollars.


"Russia, if you're listening, please find the 30,000 emails that are missing!!   "I have no deals with Russia!"  " Give Michael Flynn a break, let it drop!"  That's just a little of the obvious.  Too bad you fools are willfully deaf and blind.  A thousand?  Yeah, you'd pay off!   LOL  Trump Jr.


----------



## B. Kidd

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



Watching you clutch pearls is a beautiful sight!


----------



## Wickerthing

MinTrut said:


> Verified video of him saying it and I'll give you a thousand dollars.


Here's a cringe worthy snippet for ya.  What kind of a guy would say these things to his daughter?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


FAKE NEWS


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> You'll have to spit them out first.   Bon apatite!



I'm not a ball man.  But I hear you're a swallower not a spitter.  Don't choke.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> What kind of a guy would say these things to his daughter?


You mean ABOUT his daughter.  Well, really, about someone AS HOT as his daughter who is smokin' hot about 2,000°F.

Only wickering-basketheads like you would try to claim Trump actually meant his daughter!


----------



## Wickerthing

You might be right,  He was probably talking about you.   Just trying not to pay me the grand?  Knew you wouldn't.  You learned that from your sex partner.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> You might be right,  He was probably talking about you.


Glad to know you think I'm smokin' hot.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Glad to know you think I'm smokin' hot.


Go fuck your favorite Fruit.  The Big Orange.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> Go fuck your favorite Fruit.


Spread 'em.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Spread 'em.


I'm trying to spread his orange cheeks for ya but he's too busy with Vlad.  You'll just have to wait your turn.  There are about 200 GOPers ahead of ya.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> I'm trying to spread his orange cheeks for ya but he's too busy with Vlad.


Glad SOMEONE is busy with Vlad as Joe is no doubt taking his afternoon nappy right now.

But I promise to fuck Trump in the ass if you'll just agree to keep GETTING fucked in the ass by your love interest, Joe Bedpan.


----------



## Wickerthing

They have plenty of pitchers already and they're looking for catchers..   I gave them your name and told them about your $2.00 fee.


----------



## Wickerthing

200 GOPers.  You have the potential of making $400.00.  Almost half of what you owe me for the video.


----------



## Wickerthing

That'll keep ya busy for a while.   I'll check in later and bring ya the donut cushion.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


It seems those who reject the committee are those who chanted, "lock her up" and have posted a gross number of comments lacking and evidence that Joe Biden is senile and he is corrupt, also lacking evidence and creating BIG LIES.


----------



## Rye Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> J6 Reichstag Fire
> 
> When Republicans take back the House, assuming there is a midterm election, they will pick Mark Levin and Sean Hannity to represent the democrats on the J6 Reichstag Fire Committee


COOL Frank, then we will become the same right wing, anti democratic governance that is exactly in sync with Russia, N. Korean, 
China, Miramar and other totalitarians nation-states.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rye Catcher said:


> COOL Frank, then we will become the same right wing, anti democratic governance that is exactly in sync with Russia, N. Korean,
> China, Miramar and other totalitarians nation-states.


So it's OK for Alcoholic Nancy to pick who serves on the Committee but it's not OK when Republicans do it.


----------



## Rye Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> So it's OK for Alcoholic Nancy to pick who serves on the Committee but it's not OK when Republicans do it.


GFY.  It's biddable fools like you that has created the strength for China and Russia seeking absolute power, and working to destroy democracy not only in the U.S. but in nations all across the world.


----------



## Lastamender

Rye Catcher said:


> GFY.  It's biddable fools like you that has created the strength for China and Russia seeking absolute power, and working to destroy democracy not only in the U.S. but in nations all across the world.


And that is what you are supporting. You people are destroying democracy in our country.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Rye Catcher said:


> GFY.  It's biddable fools like you that has created the strength for China and Russia seeking absolute power, and working to destroy democracy not only in the U.S. but in nations all across the world.



BTW, Read 1984!


----------



## Rye Catcher

Lastamender said:


> And that is what you are supporting. You people are destroying democracy in our country.


Not only are you Stupid, you're out of touch with reality - which suggests you are insane.


----------



## Lastamender

Rye Catcher said:


> Not only are you Stupid, you're out of touch with reality - which suggests you are insane.


Stop projecting and tell me how mandates and taking political prisoners or censoring information and free speech is not destroying democracy?


----------



## BackAgain

Rye Catcher said:


> GFY.  It's biddable fools like you that has created the strength for China and Russia seeking absolute power, and working to destroy democracy not only in the U.S. but in nations all across the world.


I’ve noticed an uptick in Fly Catcher’s use of the word “biddable.”  Kudos on that whole thesaurus and dictionary thing. Aside from an upgrade in your lexicon, you make no coherent point (as usual) Fly.

Your gibberish has no actual bearing on the thread topic. Some shit about a vapid claim by the overtly partisan 1/6 committee saying crap about evidence that they can’t themselves even credibly rely on….


----------



## Rye Catcher

Lastamender said:


> Stop projecting and tell me how mandates and taking political prisoners or censoring information and free speech is not destroying democracy?


As I stated, you're out of touch with reality.  Are you not watching the murderous behavior of the Russian Military, or are you seeking to destroy democracy and live under the authoritarianism which is on going in Russian?  

Aren't your sources posting the events putting the protestors in Moscow and other Cities in Russia being violently taken into custody by police officers, and the Duma passing laws putting the TV and other press mediums being shut down?

Wake up!!!


----------



## Lastamender

Rye Catcher said:


> As I stated, you're out of touch with reality.  Are you not watching the murderous behavior of the Russian Military, or are you seeking to destroy democracy and live under the authoritarianism which is on going in Russian?
> 
> Aren't your sources posting the events putting the protestors in Moscow and other Cities in Russia being violently taken into custody by police officers, and the Duma passing laws putting the TV and other press mediums being shut down?
> 
> Wake up!!!


What is going on with Russia is not my concern. It has little to do with what a sorry state this country is in. It is distract and destroy America right before their eyes.


----------



## Delldude

Wickerthing said:


> People on his behalf have.  Trump never pays anybody for anything unless he gets sued and made to pony up.  Why?  Because he's a low life scoundrel.



Nice try, like I said, like it or not, Trump didn't pay for any forensic audits.


----------



## Wickerthing

Delldude said:


> Nice try, like I said, like it or not, Trump didn't pay for any forensic audits.


Like it or not.  The states didn't pay for all of the audits.  I guess we have a stalemate.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Like it or not.  The states didn't pay for all of the audits.  I guess we have a stalemate.


They did not pay for some of the recounts.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> They did not pay for some of the recounts.


That's what I just said.


----------



## Colin norris

Muhammed said:


> "May have"? "Good-faith belief"?
> 
> Those are some feckless weasel words.
> 
> They know damn well that Trump never told anyone to trespass.


Of course not.  He only told them to go there and fight like hell. 
Trump is a dictator and should be eliminated for his treasonous acts.
I do t blame the nuts jobs who did it.  Republicans are born with no brains


----------



## theHawk

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


LOL, in other words they ain’t got hack shit from their witch hunt.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> Of course not.  He only told them to go there and fight like hell.
> Trump is a dictator and should be eliminated for his treasonous acts.
> I do t blame the nuts jobs who did it.  Republicans are born with no brains


Lil’ colon dispenses with truth when he posts. Trump did ask people to rally at the Capitol. He did use the old phrase “fight like hell.”  But descending colon neglects to note or to admit that the phrase “fight like hell” isn’t a war rallying cry. It can be and mostly is a figure of speech. Stupid lil Colon know this, but he doesn’t care for truth.

Obviously, too, Trump was not a “dictator.”  Descending colon tosses that term around without a care in the world for the fact that it is facially false as applied to our former President.   Likewise with Impacted colon’s misuse of the term “treason.”  It’s not just his ignorance talking. It’s a deliberate lie.

Colon “anus” Norris was born with no brain, obviously. But true to his name, he *is* full of shit.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Of course not.  He only told them to go there and fight like hell.
> Trump is a dictator and should be eliminated for his treasonous acts.
> I do t blame the nuts jobs who did it.  Republicans are born with no brains


Challenging an election is not an act of treason. Why the challenge was never taken up is the treason. Nitwit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rye Catcher said:


> GFY.  It's biddable fools like you that has created the strength for China and Russia seeking absolute power, and working to destroy democracy not only in the U.S. but in nations all across the world.


It's not authoritarian when Drunk Nancy does it.

Got it


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> Challenging an election is not an act of treason. Why the challenge was never taken up is the treason. Nitwit.


He wasn't challenging the election. He was attempting to stop the electoral process confirming Biden had won. 

He had over 100 challenges before courts etc and not one had grounds for further investigation. Even the sc told him to piss off. 

Now who is the nitwit.  Stick with your silly bible.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Lil’ colon dispenses with truth when he posts. Trump did ask people to rally at the Capitol. He did use the old phrase “fight like hell.”  But descending colon neglects to note or to admit that the phrase “fight like hell” isn’t a war rallying cry. It can be and mostly is a figure of speech. Stupid lil Colon know this, but he doesn’t care for truth.
> 
> Obviously, too, Trump was not a “dictator.”  Descending colon tosses that term around without a care in the world for the fact that it is facially false as applied to our former President.   Likewise with Impacted colon’s misuse of the term “treason.”  It’s not just his ignorance talking. It’s a deliberate lie.
> 
> Colon “anus” Norris was born with no brain, obviously. But true to his name, he *is* full of shit.


I'm under your skin. You have nothing to offer but hate. 

You keep supporting the communists in Ukraine.  Thats good enough for republican idiots.


----------



## Mac1958

Rye Catcher said:


> It seems those who reject the committee are those who chanted, "lock her up" and have posted a gross number of comments lacking and evidence that Joe Biden is senile and he is corrupt, also lacking evidence and creating BIG LIES.


Totally acceptable in their universe.  Just bend or manufacture reality until they like it.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> He wasn't challenging the election. He was attempting to stop the electoral process confirming Biden had won.
> 
> He had over 100 challenges before courts etc and not one had grounds for further investigation. Even the sc told him to piss off.
> 
> Now who is the nitwit.  Stick with your silly bible.


Stop the certification until after a proper investigation. They had no intention of anything else. You should ask yourself why Congress refused when they knew 40% of voters were unhappy and suspected foul play.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> I'm under your skin. You have nothing to offer but hate.
> 
> You keep supporting the communists in Ukraine.  Thats good enough for republican idiots.


You are enormously self important. You are more akin to a swarm of gnats.

You go on continuing your sycophantic support for the warmongering scumbag, Putin. You are already a known entity: a stupid void.  But I am pleased to note that my speaking the truth irritates you.  Burn baby. Burn. You may now return to spending time tossing Putin’s salad.

Putin —>    <— colon “anus” Norris

Now back ON topic: The exclusively partisan fully biased anti-Trump 1/6 committee says bullshit and can’t support its biased suppositions.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Stop the certification until after a proper investigation. They had no intention of anything else. You should ask yourself why Congress refused when they knew 40% of voters were unhappy and suspected foul play.


40%  Gee, that's about the same number as the Trump herd.  What a coincidence!


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> You are enormously self important. You are more akin to a swarm of gnats.
> 
> You go on continuing your sycophantic support for the warmongering scumbag, Putin. You are already a known entity: a stupid void.  But I am pleased to note that my speaking the truth irritates you.  Burn baby. Burn. You may now return to spending time tossing Putin’s salad.
> 
> Putin —>    <— colon “anus” Norris
> 
> Now back ON topic: The exclusively partisan fully biased anti-Trump 1/6 committee says bullshit and can’t support its biased suppositions.


Of course Vladimir. 
We'll see as time goes on the real truth about your communist loving potus. 
You haven't the courage to admit youre supporting a communist loving potus yet you ridicule the j6 committee for investigating the traitorous mongrel. 
Only fools like you will not admit you are all wrong. 
Republicans are now the enemy of democracy in USA.  A cancer eating itself from within by the very party which previously hated communism. You desperadoes will do anything to defeat the democrats including destroying the country. 
Youre a very poor excuse for a human being.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> 40%  Gee, that's about the same number as the Trump herd.  What a coincidence!


Certainly enough for Congress to investigate. Why didn't they? This would all be over if they did.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> Of course Vladimir.
> We'll see as time goes on the real truth about your communist loving potus.
> You haven't the courage to admit youre supporting a communist loving potus yet you ridicule the j6 committee for investigating the traitorous mongrel.
> Only fools like you will not admit you are all wrong.
> Republicans are now the enemy of democracy in USA.  A cancer eating itself from within by the very party which previously hated communism. You desperadoes will do anything to defeat the democrats including destroying the country.
> Youre a very poor excuse for a human being.


Repeating your always dishonest rhetoric won’t ever make you anything but a dishonest stupid failed propagandist. Being an abject constant liar doesn’t make you a good excuse for a human being.

Get back to sucking Putin’s little red dick.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Repeating your always dishonest rhetoric won’t ever make you anything but a dishonest stupid failed propagandist. Being an abject constant liar doesn’t make you a good excuse for a human being.
> 
> Get back to sucking Putin’s little red dick.


You have no courage to admit it.  Youre supporting a communist and using a ridiculous condemnationof me to justify you having  no guts. 
Every time you reply it gives me another opportunity to remind you of your spineless loyalty to a dictatorship and communism. 

Have another go.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Certainly enough for Congress to investigate. Why didn't they? This would all be over if they did.


How about we avoid what you fear right now and avoid fuckin' with the electoral college.  Let's scrap that and go with the popular vote only?  Good?


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> You have no courage to admit it.  Youre supporting a communist and using a ridiculous condemnationof me to justify you having  no guts.
> Every time you reply it gives me another opportunity to remind you of your spineless loyalty to a dictatorship and communism.
> 
> Have another go.


Your pathetic deflection efforts reveal so much more about you than you realize. Every time you offer the idiotic canard that anybody is supporting a “commmnist” you prove that you are either an imbecile or a liar.

The reason you lie so compulsively is evidence of your own spinelessness. So maybe you should give up on your projection. It isn’t working.

Now then, let’s try to get you focused on the actual thread topic. You will recall it was some  smack about the pretend “revelations” from  the highly biased partisan anti-trump 1/6 committee. Do you have anything of ANY merit to contribute to that fantasy?


----------



## Mac1958

Wickerthing said:


> 40%  Gee, that's about the same number as the Trump herd.  What a coincidence!


Here's another coincidence:  "Don't come after us, or else" -- reminds me of a certain dictator's warnings to NATO:









						Republicans warn Justice Department probe of Trump would trigger political war
					

Republican lawmakers are warning that any Department of Justice prosecution of former President Trump will turn into a political battle, setting a high bar for Attorney General Merrick Garland to a…




					thehill.com


----------



## Lesh

A Judge just ruled in an Eastman ruling that Trump likely did commit crimes.

Apparently obstructing the lawful duty of Congress is a crime


----------



## Wickerthing

Lesh said:


> A Judge just ruled in an Eastman ruling that Trump likely did commit crimes.
> 
> Apparently obstructing the lawful duty of Congress is a crime


I'm glad he said Crimes (plural)  Because anyone with eyes and ears have witnessed a steady stream of them right in front of a national audience and still the slimy eel wriggles free.  I have to believe that he can't do this ad infinitum.  But the measure of corruption in the GOP might just make that possible.


----------



## blackhawk

Inside sources say there is good chance this committee may be totally partisan and there conclusions were reached five minutes after it was formed.


----------



## Wickerthing

blackhawk said:


> Inside sources say there is good chance this committee may be totally partisan and there conclusions were reached five minutes after it was formed.


What inside sources?  This ought to be a doozy.


----------



## Lesh

Wickerthing said:


> What inside sources?  This ought to be a doozy.


The voices in his head.

In other news...Scorvino and Meadows have just been found to be in Contempt of Congress


----------



## Lastamender

Lesh said:


> A Judge just ruled in an Eastman ruling that Trump likely did commit crimes.
> 
> Apparently obstructing the lawful duty of Congress is a crime


A clear violation of Trump's civil rights. Attorney/client privilege. It will go to the SC. Start waiting because it won't be before the midterms. This has been an abuse of power since the beginning.


----------



## BackAgain

Then again, probably not.


----------



## blackhawk

Wickerthing said:


> What inside sources?  This ought to be a doozy.


I was being sarcastic some of guys are as sharp as butter knife


----------



## blackhawk

Lesh said:


> The voices in his head.
> 
> In other news...Scorvino and Meadows have just been found to be in Contempt of Congress


Any one of which are 100 times smarter than you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Independentthinker said:


> Every single thing with the TDS'rs is would coulda shouldas, mights, maybees, wants toos, and may haves.


Same with magaturds.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> A clear violation of Trump's civil rights. Attorney/client privilege. It will go to the SC. Start waiting because it won't be before the midterms. This has been an abuse of power since the beginning.


The Trump clown car will see their comeuppance at some point.  If that is after the midterms well, so be it.  As Trump's perceived power is waning with the public that will close the door on Trumpism.  His Civil Rights?  When did Trump ever care about civil rights? He deserves the same treatment he has given the rule of law.


----------



## Lesh

Lastamender said:


> A clear violation of Trump's civil rights. Attorney/client privilege. It will go to the SC. Start waiting because it won't be before the midterms. This has been an abuse of power since the beginning.


Neither of those creeps are Trump's attorneys


----------



## Wickerthing

blackhawk said:


> I was being sarcastic some of guys are as sharp as butter knife


Some of guys?  Very sharp.  LOL


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> The Trump clown car will see their comeuppance at some point.  If that is after the midterms well, so be it.  As Trump's perceived power is waning with the public that will close the door on Trumpism.  His Civil Rights?  When did Trump ever care about civil rights? He deserves the same treatment he has given the rule of law.


Trump never violated the rule of law. The Democrats clearly reject the laws and the Constitution to get one man? What the fuck is that all about? You cannot ignore the law because Trump is the person you are doing it to. The corrupt media and politicians have you convinced they can.

You dumb POS.


----------



## Lastamender

Lesh said:


> Neither of those creeps are Trump's attorneys


I did not say they were. Why do you people have such comprehension issues?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Flash said:


> How can you support that shithead Potatohead that stole an election from the American people and call yourself an American?


Yes. *Proudly.* Unapologetic.

And I believe *magaturds* need to refrain from using the term '*American'*. They don't fully understand what that term means.

So, just what the fuck do *magaturds* have?

-A lost election.
-A lost Congressional majority.
-The remaining duly elected caustic *magaturd *Congress sheep promoting propaganda highlighting a backwards culture of anti-American hate/jealousy for the winners (their betters) as a show of fealty to the narcissistic Orange dickhead that lost.
-A bunch of _*magaturds *_correctly rotting in correction facilities for acting upon said propaganda. A self fulfilling prophesy.
-Investigations, guilty pleas and subsequent convictions of ex mob administration employees doing dirty, anti-american shit.
-Fealty to a twice impeached, corrupt as hell wannabe mafioso crass rich white Hollywood elitist who no longer has any power and will likely be in prison at some point in time.
-The level of propaganda spewed forth from the Don's mob administration in conjunction with right wing bias from lapdog social/alternative media has been unprecedented. Like **Russia is shook** unprecedented. So *magaturds* got brainwashing on top of the failures.

*Great fucking work, you stupid meat bags*.

And magaturd idiots cannot, and *will* not accept the *fact* that most of America doesn't like these bottom feeding feral human Karens one fuck, and America subsequently voted their whole shitty political brand of douche canoes *out*, fair and square. Hit the fucking road, Aces.

Magaturds just won't accept that America no longer accepts them.

They are more than welcome back when they think they are relevant again, but start any more shit, and America will easily grind you into the dustbin of history.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

toobfreak said:


> How am I a "Trumpbot," you Blitherthing idiot?


Trumpbot, fluffer, magaturd idiot, is there really a dif?


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Trump never violated the rule of law. The Democrats clearly reject the laws and the Constitution to get one man? What the fuck is that all about? You cannot ignore the law because Trump is the person you are doing it to. The corrupt media and politicians have you convinced they can.
> 
> You dumb POS.


President Trump’s attacks on the rule of law in his four years in office have ranged from blatant disregard to outright breach of everything from well-established ethical values to universally accepted international norms, from United States laws and regulations to international laws and treaties.
As the Trump presidency ends, there is hope that the Biden presidency will mark a return to the rule of law. So it is important to take stock of Trump’s actions from A-Z as clearly and concisely as possible. Since the English-language alphabet is only 26 letters long, however, it may not be possible to do so comprehensively.
*A*ssault on peaceful protesters in Lafayette Square
*B*ribe-for-pardon scheme
*C*riminally negligent pandemic response, causing a globally disproportionate toll of American deaths
*D*isavowing US intelligence reports on Russian hacking of 2016 US presidential election
*E*moluments clause in the US Constitution violated throughout his term in office
*F*iring US Attorney General Jeff Sessions, FBI Director James Comey and several inspectors-general
*G*ranting recognition of Morocco’s claim to sovereignty over Western Sahara
*H*ush-money payment of $130,000 to Stormy Daniels
*I*nciting acts of violence against Democratic leaders and other political opponents
*J*ared Kushner’s security clearance issued, overruling objections of US national security officials
*K*ids separated from their families and caged at US-Mexico border
*L*abeling the free press as “Enemy of the People”
*M*endacity with nearly 30,000 false or misleading claims during a single term in office
*N*epotistic hiring of Ivanka and Jared and their self-dealing with her China trademarks and his Qatari bailout
*O*bstruction of justice in 10 instances documented in the Mueller investigation report
*P*romoting illegal annexation of Palestinian land by Israel in the so-called “Deal of the Century”
*Q*uestioning the integrity of the 2020 democratic election despite having no evidence of fraud
*R*efusing to denounce white supremacist and far-right extremist militias
*S*exual assault and rape allegations by dozens of women
*T*rampling rules-based institutions and traditional alliances in favor of transactional adversaries
*U*ighur forced labor camps green-lighted to President Xi Jinping
*V*itriolic attacks on women and bragging about nonconsensual vagina-grabbing
*W*ithdrawing the US from the Iran deal, Paris Agreement, UN Human Rights Council and WHO
*X*enophobic travel ban and restrictions on entry of refugees and other asylum-seekers
*Y*MCA unlicensed use of the Village People’s song (and dancing to it so badly)
*Z*elenskyy quid pro quo blocking Congressionally authorized funds to Ukraine

Now that we know the ABC’s, it is time to seek accountability.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> President Trump’s attacks on the rule of law in his four years in office have ranged from blatant disregard to outright breach of everything from well-established ethical values to universally accepted international norms, from United States laws and regulations to international laws and treaties.
> As the Trump presidency ends, there is hope that the Biden presidency will mark a return to the rule of law. So it is important to take stock of Trump’s actions from A-Z as clearly and concisely as possible. Since the English-language alphabet is only 26 letters long, however, it may not be possible to do so comprehensively.
> *A*ssault on peaceful protesters in Lafayette Square
> *B*ribe-for-pardon scheme
> *C*riminally negligent pandemic response, causing a globally disproportionate toll of American deaths
> *D*isavowing US intelligence reports on Russian hacking of 2016 US presidential election
> *E*moluments clause in the US Constitution violated throughout his term in office
> *F*iring US Attorney General Jeff Sessions, FBI Director James Comey and several inspectors-general
> *G*ranting recognition of Morocco’s claim to sovereignty over Western Sahara
> *H*ush-money payment of $130,000 to Stormy Daniels
> *I*nciting acts of violence against Democratic leaders and other political opponents
> *J*ared Kushner’s security clearance issued, overruling objections of US national security officials
> *K*ids separated from their families and caged at US-Mexico border
> *L*abeling the free press as “Enemy of the People”
> *M*endacity with nearly 30,000 false or misleading claims during a single term in office
> *N*epotistic hiring of Ivanka and Jared and their self-dealing with her China trademarks and his Qatari bailout
> *O*bstruction of justice in 10 instances documented in the Mueller investigation report
> *P*romoting illegal annexation of Palestinian land by Israel in the so-called “Deal of the Century”
> *Q*uestioning the integrity of the 2020 democratic election despite having no evidence of fraud
> *R*efusing to denounce white supremacist and far-right extremist militias
> *S*exual assault and rape allegations by dozens of women
> *T*rampling rules-based institutions and traditional alliances in favor of transactional adversaries
> *U*ighur forced labor camps green-lighted to President Xi Jinping
> *V*itriolic attacks on women and bragging about nonconsensual vagina-grabbing
> *W*ithdrawing the US from the Iran deal, Paris Agreement, UN Human Rights Council and WHO
> *X*enophobic travel ban and restrictions on entry of refugees and other asylum-seekers
> *Y*MCA unlicensed use of the Village People’s song (and dancing to it so badly)
> *Z*elenskyy quid pro quo blocking Congressionally authorized funds to Ukraine
> 
> Now that we know the ABC’s, it is time to seek accountability.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


>


No election has ever had so many cult members willing to support such a criminal asshole.   What's with the little animation stuff.  Maybe once you reach puberty you can discuss adult things without reverting back to babyhood.  Maybe.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> No election has ever had so many cult members willing to support such a criminal asshole.   What's with the little animation stuff.  Maybe once you reach puberty you can discuss adult things without reverting back to babyhood.  Maybe.


Once your brain goes through a rinse cycle you might accept the reality the election was stolen and this clown show is just part of a cover up.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Once your brain goes through a rinse cycle you might accept the reality the election was stolen and this clown show is just part of a cover up.


Or maybe not. Maybe your bullshit won't *ever* be accepted by certain people. Now what? You gonna 'virtue signal' to avoid getting your stupid ass kicked? Because that's not gonna work.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Once your brain goes through a rinse cycle you might accept the reality the election was stolen and this clown show is just part of a cover up.


Tell that to 60 judges, many of whom were Trump appointees.  And tell that to the many so-called audits of the vote count from your side.  Found exactly what evidence was there. None.  Zero.  Even found in one case that Biden had more votes than was reported.  Even Trump's former toady and AG. Bill Barr has described the "steal" as nonsense, which it is.


----------



## Independentthinker

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Same with magaturds.


The latest is a democrat judge from a liberal state saying that Trump "likely" committed crimes. New York said the same thing and wound up giving up due to no evidence. Ditto every other Trump investigation. You guys are all proving that Trump is the squeakiest clean person there ever was.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> The latest is a democrat judge from a liberal state saying that Trump "likely" committed crimes. New York said the same thing and wound up giving up due to no evidence. Ditto every other Trump investigation. You guys are all proving that Trump is the squeakiest clean person there ever was.


Slimiest, not squeakiest.


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> Slimiest, not squeakiest.


Well, if you can't prove any guilt other than your constant accusations then he is squeaky clean.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> Well, if you can't prove any guilt other than your constant accusations then he is squeaky clean.


By that measure, OJ was squeaky clean too.  Trump has been escaping accountability his whole adult life.  His time is coming.   And, keep in mind that unlike OJ,  Trump doesn't have a Dream Team of lawyers because he's screwed them all along the way.  No decent lawyer wants any part of that scoundrel and he's in a money bind because of all of his other legal problems.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Or maybe not. Maybe your bullshit won't *ever* be accepted by certain people. Now what? You gonna 'virtue signal' to avoid getting your stupid ass kicked? Because that's not gonna work.


Talking about the obvious fraud is not virtual signaling. Virtue signaling is supporting the the Ukraine when no ones knows what the fuck is going on. We can see the damage being done to this country and you want to ignore it.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Tell that to 60 judges, many of whom were Trump appointees.  And tell that to the many so-called audits of the vote count from your side.  Found exactly what evidence was there. None.  Zero.  Even found in one case that Biden had more votes than was reported.  Even Trump's former toady and AG. Bill Barr has described the "steal" as nonsense, which it is.


The words of proven liars and corrupt or intimidated judges only means there was never a proper investigation. There is too much new evidence to think any election in 2020 had any integrity.


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> By that measure, OJ was squeaky clean too.  Trump has been escaping accountability his whole adult life.  His time is coming.   And, keep in mind that unlike OJ,  Trump doesn't have a Dream Team of lawyers because he's screwed them all along the way.  No decent lawyer wants any part of that scoundrel and he's in a money bind because of all of his other legal problems.


Escaping accountability is just  fancy way of admitting that he hasn't been found guilty of any of your trumped up witch hunt charges. Funny how you guys accuse Trump of not taking any responsibility for anything and yet here YOU are, not taking any responsibility and blaming everything bad on Trump. Have you seen this:



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2024/president/us/general-election-trump-vs-biden-7383.html?aff_id=1035
		


As thoroughly disgusting as Trump is, Americans would prefer going back to him rather than continue in the direction we are currently going under Biden and the democrats.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> The words of proven liars and corrupt or intimidated judges only means there was never a proper investigation. There is too much new evidence to think any election in 2020 had any integrity.


What new evidence?  LOL  Frickin' sheep will buy into any conspiracy theory cooked up by the cultmaster.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> Escaping accountability is just  fancy way of admitting that he hasn't been found guilty of any of your trumped up witch hunt charges. Funny how you guys accuse Trump of not taking any responsibility for anything and yet here YOU are, not taking any responsibility and blaming everything bad on Trump. Have you seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2024/president/us/general-election-trump-vs-biden-7383.html?aff_id=1035
> 
> 
> 
> As thoroughly disgusting as Trump is, Americans would prefer going back to him rather than continue in the direction we are currently going under Biden and the democrats.


Polls?  That's your evidence?  LOL  No poll ever anticipated the turnout that happened.  People were fed up with the circus and they sent his ass packing.  And BTW polling numbers of Biden's popularity in no way signal a desire among voters to return to Trumpism.  That isn't gonna happen.  And those sheep that still want to carry that forward are doomed to suffer the same fate.  Intelligent people know we can't stand another 4 minutes of that authoritarian crap, let alone four years.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> What new evidence?  LOL  Frickin' sheep will buy into any conspiracy theory cooked up by the cultmaster.


It is on the forum. Start reading.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> It is on the forum. Start reading.


Start snapping back to reality.  He lost, Sense it!  Learn it!  Know it!  Live it!  lol


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Start snapping back to reality.  He lost, Sense it!  Learn it!  Know it!  Live it!  lol


Putz.


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> Polls?  That's your evidence?  LOL  No poll ever anticipated the turnout that happened.  People were fed up with the circus and they sent his ass packing.  And BTW polling numbers of Biden's popularity in no way signal a desire among voters to return to Trumpism.  That isn't gonna happen.  And those sheep that still want to carry that forward are doomed to suffer the same fate.  Intelligent people know we can't stand another 4 minutes of that authoritarian crap, let alone four years.


What on Earth are you babbling about? 80% of Americans say we are on the wrong track regarding pretty much everything. 80% of Americans are at least moderately afraid that Biden has brought us to the brink of a nuclear WWIII. Even Covid is making yet another comeback and the best the left can do is push the vaccines created due to the Trump administration. That's all they've got. Meanwhile, even Democratic politicians are jumping off ship rather than face the prospects of a huge blowout come the midterms, and polls show that if the 2024 election were held today, Trump would probably win. Biden couldn't pass his own agenda with his own party and now he is proposing big spending and huge tax increases which aren't even constitutional or workable on billionaires and millionaires so, once again, we will have yet more spending and more red ink and more inflation and higher interest rates.


----------



## Who_Me?

Is there any doubt?

I mean there is 7+ hours of missing call log info during the heart of the insurrection.  Trump is a joke.  He can't even lie properly.  I've never witnessed a bigger joke of a human being that him.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> It is on the forum. Start reading.


Translation: I got nothing. So, search the board. Maybe you'll find something that illustrates... whatever fucking point I think I'm making, then I will update my talking points. Then I'll be right. Checkmate, libtardz...


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Votto said:


> Hillary paved the way
> 
> Bleach bit and destroy the servers.


Yeah, just throw more baseless shit at the wall. That'll do it.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> What on Earth are you babbling about? 80% of Americans say we are on the wrong track regarding pretty much everything. 80% of Americans are at least moderately afraid that Biden has brought us to the brink of a nuclear WWIII. Even Covid is making yet another comeback and the best the left can do is push the vaccines created due to the Trump administration. That's all they've got. Meanwhile, even Democratic politicians are jumping off ship rather than face the prospects of a huge blowout come the midterms, and polls show that if the 2024 election were held today, Trump would probably win. Biden couldn't pass his own agenda with his own party and now he is proposing big spending and huge tax increases which aren't even constitutional or workable on billionaires and millionaires so, once again, we will have yet more spending and more red ink and more inflation and higher interest rates.


We should all thank our lucky stars that we have a Sane President.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> What on Earth are you babbling about? 80% of Americans say we are on the wrong track regarding pretty much everything. 80% of Americans are at least moderately afraid that Biden has brought us to the brink of a nuclear WWIII. Even Covid is making yet another comeback and the best the left can do is push the vaccines created due to the Trump administration. That's all they've got. Meanwhile, even Democratic politicians are jumping off ship rather than face the prospects of a huge blowout come the midterms, and polls show that if the 2024 election were held today, Trump would probably win. Biden couldn't pass his own agenda with his own party and now he is proposing big spending and huge tax increases which aren't even constitutional or workable on billionaires and millionaires so, once again, we will have yet more spending and more red ink and more inflation and higher interest rates.


More fuckin polls?  We still have time to show the world what the Orange nutjob has been up to.  He's a sick, lying scoundrel and a clear and present danger to democracy.  And idiots like you want that back?  You're an imbecile, comrade.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Putz.


Shmuk!


----------



## Wickerthing

Who_Me? said:


> Is there any doubt?
> 
> I mean there is 7+ hours of missing call log info during the heart of the insurrection.  Trump is a joke.  He can't even lie properly.  I've never witnessed a bigger joke of a human being that him.


What just might be a bigger joke are the sheep who still believe a single Baah that comes from his Carp lips.  He's so obviously a simpleton and a con man that you'd have to be on LSD to see anything else.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Translation: I got nothing. So, search the board. Maybe you'll find something that illustrates... whatever fucking point I think I'm making, then I will update my talking points. Then I'll be right. Checkmate, libtardz...


I have plenty. There was no integrity in the AZ. election. 30 laws were broken. WI. has 92,000 unverifiable votes due to fraud and law breaking. PA. just released a canvas that shows their election had no integrity. The have ballot trafficking on video in GA. Plus the first two videos showing fraud. 

WI., AZ. and PA. want the election decertified, That is because there is proof it was a joke. Just like you.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Shmuk!


Spelled it wrong, putz.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Spelled it wrong, putz.


Magaturd idiots get most things in life wrong.


----------



## lantern2814

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Magaturd idiots get most things in life wrong.


Assholes like you get everything in life wrong.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

lantern2814 said:


> Assholes like you get everything in life wrong.


I win at life. I eat fuckers like you for breakfast.


----------



## lantern2814

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I win at life. I eat fuckers like you for breakfast.


No, assholes like you get beaten down by smart conservatives on a daily basis. Or in your case, a grade schooler slaps the shit out of you. Now since I'm not interested in your perverted fantasies, fo talk to regressive pervert or JoeB. They seem to like that kind of thing.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Your pathetic deflection efforts reveal so much more about you than you realize. Every time you offer the idiotic canard that anybody is supporting a “commmnist” you prove that you are either an imbecile or a liar.
> 
> The reason you lie so compulsively is evidence of your own spinelessness. So maybe you should give up on your projection. It isn’t working.
> 
> Now then, let’s try to get you focused on the actual thread topic. You will recall it was some  smack about the pretend “revelations” from  the highly biased partisan anti-trump 1/6 committee. Do you have anything of ANY merit to contribute to that fantasy?


It is not a fantasy dickhead. 
He promoted the gathering,  he publicly suggested they ho there and fight, he was filmed enjoying the riot from the bunker and at one point cheered and was overjoyed by saying " look how many are supporting me".
And you think the whole thing is a best up??? 
Youre mealy mouthed ignorance and denials don't cut boy. 
Why are you protecting the fascist pig? The hypocrisy of you to bellow shout freedom but support an attempt to install fascism through the only insurrection in the history of America. That must make you proud you brain dead pos.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> Once your brain goes through a rinse cycle you might accept the reality the election was stolen and this clown show is just part of a cover up.


Stolen my srse.
Someone stole your brain.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Magaturd idiots get most things in life wrong.


Oh, he is a magaturd?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

lantern2814 said:


> No, assholes like you get beaten down by smart conservatives on a daily basis.


I'm the smart conservative minded fucker that will ruin your day. Everyday. I'm the one consistently calling you out on your tenuous grasp of American politics and the hypocritical bullshit therein. Everyday. I'm the only conservative in the room asking why the fuck you're even here. I'm the fucker who backs up his words.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Stolen my srse.
> Someone stole your brain.


Projection.


----------



## lantern2814

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I'm the smart conservative minded fucker that will ruin your day. Everyday. I'm the one consistently calling you out on your tenuous grasp of American politics and the hypocritical bullshit therein. Everyday. I'm the only conservative in the room asking why the fuck you're even here. I'm the fucker who backs up his words.


You're a no facts, TDS suffering bitch who cries about Trump daily. Why are you here? So we have comic relief by bitch slapping you with reality.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Oh, he is a magaturd?


YOU, dummy. You're the m-a-g-a-t--u-r-d i-d-i-o-t. Would drawing it in crayon make more sense to you? Do you require flash cards?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

lantern2814 said:


> You're a no facts, TDS suffering bitch who cries about Trump daily. Why are you here? So we have comic relief by bitch slapping you with reality.


You wouldn't know a bitch slap even after you've picked yourself off the ground after receiving one, you soft-as-fuck deplorable.


----------



## Orangecat

> Jan6 Committee: Trump may have engaged in criminal conspiracy.​



If he may have, then it is equally possible that he may not have. Silly thread.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Spelled it wrong, putz.


I guess you would know.    After all, who could forget their own name?


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> YOU, dummy. You're the m-a-g-a-t--u-r-d i-d-i-o-t. Would drawing it in crayon make more sense to you? Do you require flash cards?


Look at the shape this country is in while the illegitimate administration pulls its dick with Russia and distracts you and destroys this country.  We were much better off with Trump.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> I guess you would know.    After all, who could forget their own name?


Thanks Pee Wee.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You wouldn't know a bitch slap even after you've picked yourself off the ground after receiving one, you soft-as-fuck deplorable.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I did not say they were. Why do you people have such comprehension issues?



Dumbfuck, if Eastman was not Trump's attorney, then there's no attorney/client privilege. Even if Eastman was his attorney, attorney/client privilege disintegrates if it's being used to hide a crime.

You really are dumb as shit.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> Thanks Pee Wee.


That's Mr. Pee Wee to you!


----------



## Wickerthing

Orangecat said:


> If he may have, then it is equally possible that he may not have. Silly thread.


That question will be answered.  And you Trump cult aren't gonna like that answer.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Look at the shape this country is in while the illegitimate administration pulls its dick with Russia and distracts you and destroys this country.  We were much better off with Trump.


Trump is a weak leader, dude. He sucked up to literally the worst people (Putin, Il, Balsenaro, etc.) on earth. He ran his administration like a common mob boss. As a person that works with American intelligence, fuck the nonsense you're trying to spew. The way I see it, he disparaged his own American intelligence and gave Putin a pass. Full stop. No fucking spinning this away. I can't see how an American *pResident can do this without having his ass handed to him in a bid for reelection, which happened. *You're not popular people in this country. *Tread lightly. Thus, you're a magaturd, and I'd deport your stupid ass in a second if ever given the chance. Your white entitlement has no power here.


----------



## Wickerthing

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, if Eastman was not Trump's attorney, then there's no attorney/client privilege. Even if Eastman was his attorney, attorney/client privilege disintegrates if it's being used to hide a crime.
> 
> You really are dumb as shit.


Yeah, that privilege argument will not sell for a second.


----------



## Orangecat

Wickerthing said:


> That question will be answered.  And you Trump cult aren't gonna like that answer.


There is no Trump cult, weiner-breath.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Have you seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2024/president/us/general-election-trump-vs-biden-7383.html?aff_id=1035



No, but I saw this...


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Orangecat said:


> There is no Trump cult, weiner-breath.


'These are not the droids you're looking for'


----------



## Wickerthing

Orangecat said:


> There is no Trump cult, weiner-breath.


Not to the willfully blind at least.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> It is not a fantasy dickhead.
> He promoted the gathering,  he publicly suggested they ho there and fight, he was filmed enjoying the riot from the bunker and at one point cheered and was overjoyed by saying " look how many are supporting me".
> And you think the whole thing is a best up???
> Youre mealy mouthed ignorance and denials don't cut boy.
> Why are you protecting the fascist pig? The hypocrisy of you to bellow shout freedom but support an attempt to install fascism through the only insurrection in the history of America. That must make you proud you brain dead pos.


You remain a complete retard and dedicated to dishonesty. But, then again, you’re a colon. So, being full of shit is your thing. Get back to tossing Brandon’s salad.  

Worry about your own land. Fascism here in my land is being fought. Yep. It’s true. Many of us here in America oppose the assault on American liberty favored by the Dumbocraps, the actual fascists in American politics.

So, toddle off now you dopey Limey.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, if Eastman was not Trump's attorney, then there's no attorney/client privilege. Even if Eastman was his attorney, attorney/client privilege disintegrates if it's being used to hide a crime.
> 
> You really are dumb as shit.


Wouldn't they have to prove that crime first? I hope they fight it. It will be less people working on destroying this country.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Trump is a weak leader, dude. He sucked up to literally the worst people (Putin, Il, Balsenaro, etc.) on earth. He ran his administration like a common mob boss. As a person that works with American intelligence, fuck the nonsense you're trying to spew. The way I see it, he disparaged his own American intelligence and gave Putin a pass. Full stop. No fucking spinning this away. I can't see how an American *pResident can do this without having his ass handed to him in a bid for reelection, which happened. *You're not popular people in this country. *Tread lightly. Thus, you're a magaturd, and I'd deport your stupid ass in a second if ever given the chance. Your white entitlement has no power here.


Oh yes we are. The narrative is a lie. No one wants this shit. Keep choking your own chain.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Oh yes we are. The narrative is a lie. No one wants this shit. Keep choking your own chain.


Enjoy losing.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Enjoy losing.


Losing what idiot?


----------



## whitehall

The Jan 6 Committee would have indicted Mother Teresa if she was a registered republican.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Losing what idiot?


*Everything.*


----------



## Orangecat

Wickerthing said:


> Not to the willfully blind at least.


Not to intelligent and perceptive adults, either.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> *Everything.*


If I lose everything, you will too.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> If I lose everything, you will too.


Wanna bet? How much?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Wouldn't they have to prove that crime first? I hope they fight it. It will be less people working on destroying this country.


Nope. All that's needed is prima facie evidence that perpetuating a crime or crimes was discussed. The Eastman memo might suffice.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Losing what idiot?


The 2020 election, FruitLoops. Over and over and over and over..........


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nope. All that's needed is prima facie evidence that perpetuating a crime or crimes was discussed. The Eastman memo might suffice.


It is an abuse of power with fascists in control. That is what it is.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> The 2020 election, FruitLoops. Over and over and over and over..........


Fake news, troll.


----------



## BackAgain

Fumbling Stumbleweed is making a bigger fool of himself in one thread than he usually does over the course of many threads.  And he is far too stupid to grasp how idiotic he is seen to be.  

And just to make a comment _about_ this thread’s topic, I ask this question: 

Who gives an actual fuck about such a lightweight comment from that completely biased and partisan nonsense Congressional Investigation “committee?”


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Duh.
.... You think?


----------



## Lesh

Orangecat said:


> If he may have, then it is equally possible that he may not have. Silly thread.


This judge ruled that the likelihood is so great that Eastman doesn't have attorney client privelege


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> It is an abuse of power with fascists in control. That is what it is.



Nope, it's actually the law. Legally upheld, attorneys and their clients can't plan on committing crimes and then seek to hide that from the law under the protection of attorney/client privilege. Trump and Eastman can certainly try to contest that but it's settled law and they'll find themselves promptly bitch-slapped by the judicial branch.

That, of course, will aggrevate you since you want to see them get away with crimes.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BackAgain said:


> Fumbling Stumbleweed is making a bigger fool of himself in one thread than he usually does over the course of many threads.  And he is far too stupid to grasp how idiotic he is seen to be.
> 
> And just to make a comment _about_ this thread’s topic, I ask this question:
> 
> Who gives an actual fuck about such a lightweight comment from that completely biased and partisan nonsense Congressional Investigation “committee?”


I'm more than willing to be your huckleberry, stain. Make a point.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Fake news, troll.



Nope, it's very real news. It's your 18 months and counting of crying "fraud" that's fake news.


----------



## BackAgain

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I'm more than willing to be your huckleberry, stain. Make a point.


You *are* a stain, a shit stain. I made my point. Try to post something both intelligent and validly supported. There’s a first time for everything.

 Get to it. You’re on the clock, bitch.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nope, it's actually the law. Legally upheld, attorneys and their clients can't plan on committing crimes and then seek to hide that from the law under the protection of attorney/client privilege. Trump and Eastman can certainly try to contest that but it's settled law and they'll find themselves promptly bitch-slapped by the judicial branch.
> 
> That, of course, will aggrevate you since you want to see them get away with crimes.


Protesting an election and trying to expose fraud is not against the law. They just want to know what Trump did at that time. They are still worried about covering their asses.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nope, it's very real news. It's your 18 months and counting of crying "fraud" that's fake news.
> 
> View attachment 623270


SPAM!


----------



## BackAgain

Lesh said:


> This judge ruled that the likelihood is so great that Eastman doesn't have attorney client privelege


The judge on a congressional committee?  Are you posting on the wrong thread?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Protesting an election and trying to expose fraud is not against the law. They just want to know what Trump did at that time. They are still worried about covering their asses.



Moron, that's not what they were doing. In some states, certifications were forged and fake electors (some who are now under investigation), signed them and the forged certifications were then submitted to Congress. That's un-American AND very illegal. That's not protesting an election -- it's committing a crime.

And Eastman will be compelled to give testimony. Neither he nor Trump will be protected by attorney/client privilege. His choices will be:

a) ignore subpoenas and risk being indicted for Contempt of Congress as others have been; or

b) lie under oath about what Trump said to him about trying to overturn the election and hope he's not caught committing perjury; or

c) flee the country or kill himself; or

d) sing like a canary.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BackAgain said:


> You *are* a stain, a shit stain. I made my point. Try to post something both intelligent and validly supported. There’s a first time for everything.
> 
> Get to it. You’re on the clock, bitch.


I need background on just what kind of asshole I'm dealing with.

#1. Is Joe Biden the duly and fairly elected President of these United States of America? Why or why not?
#2 Do you believe in the 'Deep State'? Why or why not?
#3 How do you feel about the constant lying from your political 'party'? Is it strategy? Then what precisely is that strategy?
#4. Do you believe our DOJ is a valid enforcement entity in these United States of America? Why or why not?
#5 Do you ignore laws? If yes, why do you feel you're above our laws, and how do you reconcile these beliefs?
#6 Do you believe Trump will be reelected?
#7. Putin. Good guy, or bad guy?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> SPAM!



LOLOLOL 

Election results are spam to the brain-dead??


----------



## BackAgain

BackAgain said:


> The judge on a congressional committee?  Are you posting on the wrong thread?


In any event, the ruling is unlikely not to be appealed. It is premised on the silly liberal fantasy based belief that the assertion of an election theft was false.


> “ … but President Trump likely knew the justification was baseless, and therefore that the entire plan was unlawful,” the judge wrote.


— Trump likely committed crime on Jan. 6, judge rules: ‘The illegality of the plan was obvious’

🙄


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Moron, that's not what they were doing. In some states, certifications were forged and fake electors (some who are now under investigation), signed them and the forged certifications were then submitted to Congress. That's un-American AND very illegal. That's not protesting an election -- it's committing a crime.
> 
> And Eastman will be compelled to give testimony. Neither he nor Trump will be protected by attorney/client privilege. His choices will be:
> 
> a) ignore subpoenas and risk being indicted for Contempt of Congress as others have been; or
> 
> b) lie under oath about what Trump said to him about trying to overturn the election and hope he's not caught committing perjury; or
> 
> c) flee the country or kill himself; or
> 
> d) sing like a canary.


Abuse of power. If we had a competent DOJ they would be bought up on charges.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> You remain a complete retard and dedicated to dishonesty. But, then again, you’re a colon. So, being full of shit is your thing. Get back to tossing Brandon’s salad.


Do you know nearly 800 people have been charged with various crimes from j6? Are they all being processed because it didn't happen? Dont be so arrogant and ignorant to dismiss it as a fantasy.  Thats very immature but you are a lying godbotherer.


BackAgain said:


> Worry about your own land. Fascism here in my land is being fought.


It certainly is now. The j6 inquiry will put a stop to the root of the problem. Trump will eventually appear and be found guilty. His appearance will include dragging others in like that crooked Thomas. 


BackAgain said:


> Yep. It’s true. Many of us here in America oppose the assault on American liberty favored by the Dumbocraps, the actual fascists in American politics.


The only insurrection in American history by a republican potus to install fascism yet you call democrats fascists??? 
Wheres the liberty in that action? 
Youre hypocrisy is breathtaking when all you did was demand that Obama and Hilary be investigated on trumped up charges. Now there is real crime by Trump, its suddenly a fantasy. What a lying sob you are. 




BackAgain said:


> So, toddle off now you dopey Limey.


Toddle off?? 
As if you're some intellectual giant to dismiss my views.  Youre a dickhead and I will be proven to be correct with time. What I write here will be recorded in history as being correct. What you write will be used in a toilet to clean your date.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> Projection.


There was no fraud and you know it.  Grow up you dickhead.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Do you know nearly 800 people have been charged with various crimes from j6? Are they all being processed because it didn't happen? Dont be so arrogant and ignorant to dismiss it as a fantasy.  Thats very immature but you are a lying godbotherer.
> 
> It certainly is now. The j6 inquiry will put a stop to the root of the problem. Trump will eventually appear and be found guilty. His appearance will include dragging others in like that crooked Thomas.
> 
> The only insurrection in American history by a republican potus to install fascism yet you call democrats fascists???
> Wheres the liberty in that action?
> Youre hypocrisy is breathtaking when all you did was demand that Obama and Hilary be investigated on trumped up charges. Now there is real crime by Trump, its suddenly a fantasy. What a lying sob you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddle off??
> As if you're some intellectual giant to dismiss my views.  Youre a dickhead and I will be proven to be correct with time. What I write here will be recorded in history as being correct. What you write will be used in a toilet to clean your date.


Do you know it was a false flag and to cover up fraud and the cover up is still going? The drama surrounding this is a fucking joke. They want to stop Trump from running. It is not going to happen.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Abuse of power. If we had a competent DOJ they would be bought up on charges.



LOL

Life must really suck for you nutcases, always deluding yourself that the real criminals are innocent and how the DoJ is in on some massive conspiracy.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Do you know it was a false flag and to cover up fraud and the cover up is still going? The drama surrounding this is a fucking joke. They want to stop Trump from running. It is not going to happen.



LOL

Poor, crazed nut....

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


----------



## Orangecat

Lesh said:


> This judge ruled that the likelihood is so great that Eastman doesn't have attorney client privelege


Judges get overruled all the time. 
I overrule your misspelling of privilege, btw.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> Do you know it was a false flag and to cover up fraud and the cover up is still going? The drama surrounding this is a fucking joke. They want to stop Trump from running. It is not going to happen.


Bullshit.  There is nothing false about Trump being documented doing what I said.  Why are you denying that? 

When you all bellowed about democrats failing to release documents regarding the fraud you suspected, the catch cry was, what have they got to hide?  They couldn't hide something didn't exist. 
Now Trump has refused to produce his documents and will without doubt  destroy anything, like the stolen documents from the wh, I ask, what has he got to hide? 

You don't think real good son. You need a good memory if your prepared to start lying.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Bullshit.  There is nothing false about Trump being documented doing what I said.  Why are you denying that?
> 
> When you all bellowed about democrats failing to release documents regarding the fraud you suspected, the catch cry was, what have they got to hide?  They couldn't hide something didn't exist.
> Now Trump has refused to produce his documents and will without doubt  destroy anything, like the stolen documents from the wh, I ask, what has he got to hide?
> 
> You don't think real good son. You need a good memory if your prepared to start lying.


I was talking about Jan. 6th,.nitwit. It was a planned event by Pelosi., the FBI, and the Capitol police. It was done to distract and cover up fraud. Trump was censored that day. All part of an obvious cover up, as obvious as the fraud.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I was talking about Jan. 6th,.nitwit. It was a planned event by Pelosi., the FBI, and the Capitol police. It was done to distract and cover up fraud. Trump was censored that day. All part of an obvious cover up, as obvious as the fraud.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> I was talking about Jan. 6th,.nitwit. It was a planned event by Pelosi., the FBI, and the Capitol police. It was done to distract and cover up fraud. Trump was censored that day. All part of an obvious cover up, as obvious as the fraud.


If it was that obvious, you'd have evidence of all that. I know you have nothing but conspiracy theories and trying to divert from the serious nature of the event. 
You cannot deny they were Trump lacking doing his dirty work. Accompanied by the kkk, proud boys and oath keepers. Yet they were all bidens troops??? 
The FBI orchestrated the shooting purely to cover for trump? Thats odd because you said the FBI was corrupt towards Biden. 
Why would they then participate to cover something Trump did. It would've been the opposite. You need medication. Stick with your bible son.  We'll do the rest.


----------



## BackAgain

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I need background on just what kind of asshole I'm dealing with.
> 
> #1. Is Joe Biden the duly and fairly elected President of these United States of America? Why or why not?
> #2 Do you believe in the 'Deep State'? Why or why not?
> #3 How do you feel about the constant lying from your political 'party'? Is it strategy? Then what precisely is that strategy?
> #4. Do you believe our DOJ is a valid enforcement entity in these United States of America? Why or why not?
> #5 Do you ignore laws? If yes, why do you feel you're above our laws, and how do you reconcile these beliefs?
> #6 Do you believe Trump will be reelected?
> #7. Putin. Good guy, or bad guy?


You’re terminally confused. First off, get it straight. YOU are the asshole.  Own that. It’s ok. It’s not a secret. I’ve read your prattling nonsense before. You’re known to be an asshole. So, don’t project.

As to your litany of questions, let me remind you, that you’re an asshole; consequently, you won’t grasp anything that isn’t some simplistic dichotomy. Nuances are beyond your very limited skill set.

1.  Brandon is President. I saw him get sworn in. There is clear evidence of chicanery in the election. Whether it amounted to the theft of the election (by the numbers), I haven’t drawn  any conclusions.
2.  Do you define the “Deep State” as a kind of “government within the government”  whereby unelected lifer bureaucrats do what they want regardless of what the elected officials (who are supposed to make the decisions) may decide?  Then yes. I think the Department of State goes about it’s business without much concern for the opinions of the elected leaders. So does the DOJ. I doubt they’re alone.
3.  Why would you limit your faux question to the lying of just “my” party?  The constant lying from the Democrap Party is fine by you? (Again, you’re an asshole. Keep that in mind. I couldn’t forget that you’re an asshoke even if I wanted to.)
4.  The DOJ is supposed to be. However, it is largely a bastion of liberal partisans who aren’t really concerned with actual justice in too many cases. 
5.  Do I ignore laws?  What an idiotic “question.”  Yeah, you’re an asshole. That’s established, but that question #5 highlights it and italicizes it and puts it in bold and large font and in colorful letters. You might as well tattoo ON you’re forehead the confession that you are an asshole. Be considerate. Forewarn people who haven’t yet met you.
6.  If Trump runs against Brandon, I hope he wins. And I strongly suspect he would win over Brandon. Assholes like you live in a bubble. You can’t fathom that most folks have already seen enough of our Alzheimer Victim in Chief to know that he needs to be out of the Oval Office. 
7. Like you, Putin is an asshole. But Outin is also unquestionably a bad guy. I have prayed for some rational Russian general to do the right thing and assassinate Putin. Why?  Are you one of the scumbags who try to justify the atrocities of Putin?


Colin norris said:


> Do you know nearly 800 people have been charged with various crimes from j6? Are they all being processed because it didn't happen? Dont be so arrogant and ignorant to dismiss it as a fantasy.  Thats very immature but you are a lying godbotherer.
> 
> It certainly is now. The j6 inquiry will put a stop to the root of the problem. Trump will eventually appear and be found guilty. His appearance will include dragging others in like that crooked Thomas.
> 
> The only insurrection in American history by a republican potus to install fascism yet you call democrats fascists???
> Wheres the liberty in that action?
> Youre hypocrisy is breathtaking when all you did was demand that Obama and Hilary be investigated on trumped up charges. Now there is real crime by Trump, its suddenly a fantasy. What a lying sob you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddle off??
> As if you're some intellectual giant to dismiss my views.  Youre a dickhead and I will be proven to be correct with time. What I write here will be recorded in history as being correct. What you write will be used in a toilet to clean your date.


Did YOU know that most of the crimes are for Tesla’s and property damage and even assault?  And did you manage to figure out that ~800 was just a small fraction of the protestors the (VAST) majority of whom didn’t do anything but protest. 

The balance of your latest screed is nonsense as usual. 

Good night little nut bag


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> I was talking about Jan. 6th,.nitwit. It was a planned event by Pelosi., the FBI, and the Capitol police. It was done to distract and cover up fraud. Trump was censored that day. All part of an obvious cover up, as obvious as the fraud.


You truly are delusional.  But amusing.


----------



## Wickerthing

Faun said:


> Nope, it's actually the law. Legally upheld, attorneys and their clients can't plan on committing crimes and then seek to hide that from the law under the protection of attorney/client privilege. Trump and Eastman can certainly try to contest that but it's settled law and they'll find themselves promptly bitch-slapped by the judicial branch.
> 
> That, of course, will aggrevate you since you want to see them get away with crimes.


I think the thing most overlooked by the Cult is that many are cowards and even though they talk tough, one or more of them will sing to save their ass or asses.  Primo candidates are Rudy, Kushner, Ivanka, Meadows or McCarthy.  But we need to wake up the DOJ and get them to indict and make arrests.  And because the Trump suckers are such cowards, we can put pressure on the periphery of scoundrels and that will give us the big fish.  The latest two who face indictment for helping plan the insurrection Navarro and the other knucklehead are also prime targets.   I hope that Garland is biding his time to spring the trap very soon.  So far, he seems disinterested.  Damn!  I hope I'm wrong.  In any case, we have about 4 months to close this case because we'll need 2-3 months to let the reality sink in to voters.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> You’re terminally confused. First off, get it straight. YOU are the asshole.  Own that. It’s ok. It’s not a secret. I’ve read your prattling nonsense before. You’re known to be an asshole. So, don’t project.


Now you have established you have nothing, we'll move on. 


BackAgain said:


> As to your litany of questions, let me remind you, that you’re an asshole;


oh how kind of you to express that just because i ask the difgicult questions. It might be that you don't have the answers.  


BackAgain said:


> consequently, you won’t grasp anything that isn’t some simplistic dichotomy. Nuances are beyond your very limited skill set.


That you for your expert advice.  I'll print it out and wipe my arse on it. 


BackAgain said:


> 1.  Brandon is President. I saw him get sworn in. There is clear evidence of chicanery in the election. Whether it amounted to the theft of the election (by the numbers), I haven’t drawn  any conclusions.


Why the silly Brandon name? Its very childish to go down that road.  Youre better than that.  

You are convinced there has been fraud so why backnout now? Not taking the heat too well? 


BackAgain said:


> 2.  Do you define the “Deep State” as a kind of “government within the government”  whereby unelected lifer bureaucrats do what they want regardless of what the elected officials (who are supposed to make the decisions) may decide?



no.  I dont believe a deep state event exists. It was fabricated by republicans to justify wanting Obama bought down and as if there was some clandestine so ister plot being orchestrated.  It simply doesn't exist other than your mind. 


BackAgain said:


> Then yes. I think the Department of State goes about it’s business without much concern for the opinions of the elected leaders.


this might come as shock son so sit down. The beaurocrats are there to formulate policy under coorporate governance rules to what the ruling party wants.  They don't have to consider them. 


BackAgain said:


> So does the DOJ. I doubt they’re alone.
> 3.  Why would you limit your faux question to the lying of just “my” party?  The constant lying from the Democrap Party is fine by you?


Well your recent president had over 3500 postive fact checks that he lied about things.  Democrats never ran a close second to him. What annoys me more is how not one of you criticised him for it. He was you gid so you ignored it.   I didn't. 


BackAgain said:


> (Again, you’re an asshole. Keep that in mind. I couldn’t forget that you’re an asshoke even if I wanted to.)



Thats good because now I'm getting through to you.
When your finished describing me with hate alone, let's continue. 


BackAgain said:


> 4.  The DOJ is supposed to be. However, it is largely a bastion of liberal partisans who aren’t really concerned with actual justice in too many cases.


Is it really? Stacked with democrats isn't it? Wheres your evidence they continually supported democrats? Youre a liar. 


BackAgain said:


> 5.  Do I ignore laws?  What an idiotic “question.”


I never asked that. 


BackAgain said:


> Yeah, you’re an asshole.


yeah i know that. Youv e expressed it before.  Can we move on with debate. Youre sounding like a steady drumbeat. 


BackAgain said:


> That’s established, but that question #5 highlights it and italicizes it and puts it in bold and large font and in colorful letters. You might as well tattoo ON you’re forehead the confession that you are an asshole. Be considerate. Forewarn people who haven’t yet met you.


I've taken your advice and had it done. I hope my actions are pleasing you. The attempts you made to impress me are very exhausting. I will not let you down. 


BackAgain said:


> 6.  If Trump runs against Brandon, I hope he wins. And I strongly suspect he would win over Brandon.


strongly suspect will not get you a vote and hope was never a good contraception. It won't work in a election.   Its those swinging voters that chose President's and they will not be voting for that idiot  


BackAgain said:


> Assholes like you live in a bubble.


youre probably right. I do try to insulate myself from weirdo paedophile supporting republican godbotherers. They are a dangerous mob. 


BackAgain said:


> You can’t fathom that most folks have already seen enough of our Alzheimer Victim in Chief to know that he needs to be out of the Oval Office.


Oooooooh.  Youre skills are boundless. You do psychological diagnosis also? I didn't know i was in thenpresence if republican royalty. Please forgive me. 



BackAgain said:


> 7. Like you, Putin is an asshole. But Outin is also unquestionably a bad guy. I have prayed for some rational Russian general to do the right thing and assassinate Putin. Why?


There's no quarrel from me about that other than prayers will do nothing. 


BackAgain said:


> Are you one of the scumbags who try to justify the atrocities of Putin?


No.  I'm the one who called you lot of Trump lackeys out and wedged you because you wouldn't disclose your allegiances when the war started. You are now coming out like you've all seen the light but coincidentally when the gop also decided to support Biden. Not a good look son.  Yourebnot thinking real straight. 


BackAgain said:


> Did YOU know that most of the crimes are for Tesla’s and property damage and even assault?


yes.  Youre point is? 


BackAgain said:


> And did you manage to figure out that ~800 was just a small fraction of the protestors the (VAST) majority of whom didn’t do anything but protest.


Yes.  You point is? 


BackAgain said:


> The balance of your latest screed is nonsense as usual.


What you really mean is you don't have a rebuttal so dismissal is your only reply. 

You don't gave the wit, knowledge or unbiased discussion to have a debate. You hate democrats with a passion for no reason. You adhere to everything Trump has said. You follow him like a young hungry goat. 
Hes led the gop into political oblivion for at least 2 terms but yet you wdbt to resuscitate him like a dying fish should be. I'd drown thr bastard also. 
Youve been banging away for days with this and never laid a glove. The same old hate bile and venom towards dems is all you've displayed. You dont have a good memory for past events nor the knowledge to know when you've made a hypocrite of yourself. 
It all comes with having a low IQ associated with republicans.  
Sleep tight little girl  


BackAgain said:


> Good night little nut bag


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> I think the thing most overlooked by the Cult is that many are cowards and even though they talk tough, one or more of them will sing to save their ass or asses.  Primo candidates are Rudy, Kushner, Ivanka, Meadows or McCarthy.  But we need to wake up the DOJ and get them to indict and make arrests.  And because the Trump suckers are such cowards, we can put pressure on the periphery of scoundrels and that will give us the big fish.  The latest two who face indictment for helping plan the insurrection Navarro and the other knucklehead are also prime targets.   I hope that Garland is biding his time to spring the trap very soon.  So far, he seems disinterested.  Damn!  I hope I'm wrong.  In any case, we have about 4 months to close this case because we'll need 2-3 months to let the reality sink in to voters.


Another ^ tragic victim of lobotomy addiction. You really should have stopped after that first one, Wicky.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> Now you have established you have nothing, we'll move on.
> 
> oh how kind of you to express that just because i ask the difgicult questions. It might be that you don't have the answers.
> 
> That you for your expert advice.  I'll print it out and wipe my arse on it.
> 
> Why the silly Brandon name? Its very childish to go down that road.  Youre better than that.
> 
> You are convinced there has been fraud so why backnout now? Not taking the heat too well?
> 
> 
> no.  I dont believe a deep state event exists. It was fabricated by republicans to justify wanting Obama bought down and as if there was some clandestine so ister plot being orchestrated.  It simply doesn't exist other than your mind.
> 
> this might come as shock son so sit down. The beaurocrats are there to formulate policy under coorporate governance rules to what the ruling party wants.  They don't have to consider them.
> 
> Well your recent president had over 3500 postive fact checks that he lied about things.  Democrats never ran a close second to him. What annoys me more is how not one of you criticised him for it. He was you gid so you ignored it.   I didn't.
> 
> 
> Thats good because now I'm getting through to you.
> When your finished describing me with hate alone, let's continue.
> 
> Is it really? Stacked with democrats isn't it? Wheres your evidence they continually supported democrats? Youre a liar.
> 
> I never asked that.
> 
> yeah i know that. Youv e expressed it before.  Can we move on with debate. Youre sounding like a steady drumbeat.
> 
> I've taken your advice and had it done. I hope my actions are pleasing you. The attempts you made to impress me are very exhausting. I will not let you down.
> 
> strongly suspect will not get you a vote and hope was never a good contraception. It won't work in a election.   Its those swinging voters that chose President's and they will not be voting for that idiot
> 
> youre probably right. I do try to insulate myself from weirdo paedophile supporting republican godbotherers. They are a dangerous mob.
> 
> Oooooooh.  Youre skills are boundless. You do psychological diagnosis also? I didn't know i was in thenpresence if republican royalty. Please forgive me.
> 
> 
> There's no quarrel from me about that other than prayers will do nothing.
> 
> No.  I'm the one who called you lot of Trump lackeys out and wedged you because you wouldn't disclose your allegiances when the war started. You are now coming out like you've all seen the light but coincidentally when the gop also decided to support Biden. Not a good look son.  Yourebnot thinking real straight.
> 
> yes.  Youre point is?
> 
> Yes.  You point is?
> 
> What you really mean is you don't have a rebuttal so dismissal is your only reply.
> 
> You don't gave the wit, knowledge or unbiased discussion to have a debate. You hate democrats with a passion for no reason. You adhere to everything Trump has said. You follow him like a young hungry goat.
> Hes led the gop into political oblivion for at least 2 terms but yet you wdbt to resuscitate him like a dying fish should be. I'd drown thr bastard also.
> Youve been banging away for days with this and never laid a glove. The same old hate bile and venom towards dems is all you've displayed. You dont have a good memory for past events nor the knowledge to know when you've made a hypocrite of yourself.
> It all comes with having a low IQ associated with republicans.
> Sleep tight little girl


Happy to report that your imbecility this time was TL/DR after that first sentence.

Go gargle with sharp shards of broken glass and remember to chew only a little and swallow often.  But I’m sure you swallow all manner of things.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> Do you know nearly 800 people have been charged with various crimes from j6? Are they all being processed because it didn't happen? Dont be so arrogant and ignorant to dismiss it as a fantasy.  Thats very immature but you are a lying godbotherer.
> 
> It certainly is now. The j6 inquiry will put a stop to the root of the problem. Trump will eventually appear and be found guilty. His appearance will include dragging others in like that crooked Thomas.
> 
> The only insurrection in American history by a republican potus to install fascism yet you call democrats fascists???
> Wheres the liberty in that action?
> Youre hypocrisy is breathtaking when all you did was demand that Obama and Hilary be investigated on trumped up charges. Now there is real crime by Trump, its suddenly a fantasy. What a lying sob you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Toddle off??
> As if you're some intellectual giant to dismiss my views.  Youre a dickhead and I will be proven to be correct with time. What I write here will be recorded in history as being correct. What you write will be used in a toilet to clean your date.


Toddle off you intellectless lummox.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Another ^ tragic victim of lobotomy addiction. You really should have stopped after that first one, Wicky.


Oh!  I'm so wounded by your words. Snif snif.  I don't know what you Trumpers hope to accomplish with your childish bullshit.  It just reveals that you have nothing to say.    Grow up and join the adult world.  Your nonsense doesn't work on adults.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Happy to report that your imbecility this time was TL/DR after that first sentence.
> 
> Go gargle with sharp shards of broken glass and remember to chew only a little and swallow often.  But I’m sure you swallow all manner of things.


Oh yeah?!  Well you're a poo poo head so there!!  Children should be seen and not heard.  What a lightweight.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Toddle off you intellectless lummox.


It hurts when you can't get over me.  I don't know why you bother. It always ends in tears for you. 
You just don't have it.


----------



## Wickerthing

Colin norris said:


> It hurts when you can't get over me.  I don't know why you bother. It always ends in tears for you.
> You just don't have it.


That's okay.  When they cry, it helps them to develop and strengthen their lungs.  It's good for them.  Annoying, I know, but they are just in the early stages of development and the more oxygen they take in the more brain development there will be. Then, when they reach adulthood at about the age of fifty or so, they can begin to learn things.  It's amazing to watch even when it fails.


----------



## wamose

The Jan 6 committee is closer to a conspiracy against Democracy than our patriot, Trump, ever was.


----------



## Colin norris

wamose said:


> The Jan 6 committee is closer to a conspiracy against Democracy than our patriot, Trump, ever was.


It was your Trump who tried to overthrow democracy.  Why do you slags continue to deny that? That is what it is all about. Yet you say dems are a threat to democracy. 

You are completely mad. Get help.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Threads like these need to be moved to the man caught a unicorn  section.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin norris said:


> It was your Trump who tried to overthrow democracy.  Why do you slags continue to deny that? That is what it is all about. Yet you say dems are a threat to democracy.
> 
> You are completely mad. Get help.


And unicorn's fart cotton candy


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flash said:


> To the TDS afflicted Democrats Trump making the US great again was a crime.  They want the US to be a Socialist shithole.


Yep they loved Russia all these years and wanted to make America into another Russian communist style country.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Another ^ tragic victim of lobotomy addiction. You really should have stopped after that first one, Wicky.





BackAgain said:


> Happy to report that your imbecility this time was TL/DR after that first sentence.
> 
> Go gargle with sharp shards of broken glass and remember to chew only a little and swallow often.  But I’m sure you swallow all manner of things.





BackAgain said:


> Toddle off you intellectless lummox.



LOL

Poor *Welshy*, what a pity you're unarmed in a battle of wits and can't refute a word cast in your direction.


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> We should all thank our lucky stars that we have a Sane President.


LOL. Your "sane" president has brought us to the brink of WWIII and has to be constantly corrected by his own people for saying insane things.


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> More fuckin polls?  We still have time to show the world what the Orange nutjob has been up to.  He's a sick, lying scoundrel and a clear and present danger to democracy.  And idiots like you want that back?  You're an imbecile, comrade.


It's rather quite funny how your ideology is more important to you than public opinion. 80% of Americans think the country is on the wrong track and you ignore your own voters at your peril. What happened in recent elections has already spread and democrat politicians have been jumping off the Titanic in droves rather than face re-election.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> No, but I saw this...
> 
> View attachment 623240​



Did it ever occur to you just how badly things are going now that those same voters would now re-elect Trump?


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Did it ever occur to you just how badly things are going now that those same voters would now re-elect Trump?



LOL

Putz, that's today. That's not in 2½ years. And that's assuming Biden is running again .... which I doubt he will.


----------



## scruffy

wamose said:


> The Jan 6 committee is closer to a conspiracy against Democracy than our patriot, Trump, ever was.


It's a kangaroo court. Bunch of butthurt liberals. Who should be ashamed of themselves for ever fucking up so badly as to invite a protest in the first place.

But no, they have to double down on the stupidity.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Putz, that's today. That's not in 2½ years. And that's assuming Biden is running again .... which I doubt he will.


Let's say for the sake of argument that that is true. Your losses in the 2022 midterms will be staggering. Will you still continue wearing the blinders then?


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Let's say for the sake of argument that that is true. Your losses in the 2022 midterms will be staggering. Will you still continue wearing the blinders then?



Just like the rights' losses were in 2018. Just like the lefts' losses were in 2010. Republicans were the anomaly in 2002. The president's opposition party almost always does will in their first midterm.

Still offers no glimpse whatsoever into the 2024 election.


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> Still offers no glimpse whatsoever into the 2024 election.


At this moment the Republicans have two strong candidates.

The Democrats have no one. Not one.

Same as the Neo-Cons. They're going to have to nominate someone like a McCain, and whoever it is won't win.

Trust me, in the two years between now and then, progressive is going to become a hated word, and that stigma is going to stick to Democrats like stink on shit. For YEARS. 

Biden and Harris aren't helping, that's for sure.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> At this moment the Republicans have two strong candidates.
> 
> The Democrats have no one. Not one.
> 
> Same as the Neo-Cons. They're going to have to nominate someone like a McCain, and whoever it is won't win.
> 
> Trust me, in the two years between now and then, progressive is going to become a hated word, and that stigma is going to stick to Democrats like stink on shit. For YEARS.
> 
> Biden and Harris aren't helping, that's for sure.



None of that matters. No one knows yet who's running or who each party will select or what the economy will be like. Referencing polls a few months out from an election is a stretch. Referencing them years out is ludicrous and an abject waste of time.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Just like the rights' losses were in 2018. Just like the lefts' losses were in 2010. Republicans were the anomaly in 2002. The president's opposition party almost always does will in their first midterm.
> 
> Still offers no glimpse whatsoever into the 2024 election.


Seems like when 80% of Americans are saying the country is heading in the wrong direction you would listen to them. Guess not. Full steam ahead with Americans not liking how the country is doing.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Seems like when 80% of Americans are saying the country is heading in the wrong direction you would listen to them. Guess not. Full steam ahead with Americans not liking how the country is doing.



Who knows why you think I'm not listening to that? It's as if you think I claimed Democrats are going to win this November.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Who knows why you think I'm not listening to that? It's as if you think I claimed Democrats are going to win this November.


What are democrats doing in response to 80% of the country thinking we are going in the wrong direction? Their response is to keep on doing what they're doing, a typical leftist fault. When something doesn't work it is only because they didn't do enough of it so do more of what doesn't work because surely it can't be their policies.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> What are democrats doing in response to 80% of the country thinking we are going in the wrong direction? Their response is to keep on doing what they're doing, a typical leftist fault. When something doesn't work it is only because they didn't do enough of it so do more of what doesn't work because surely it can't be their policies.



Here are Americans' concerns....









						Most Important Problem
					

What do you think is the most important problem facing this country today? [Open-ended]




					news.gallup.com
				




And the polls reveal Americans are fairly evenly split between which party they feel can best address those issues.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Oh!  I'm so wounded by your words. Snif snif.  I don't know what you Trumpers hope to accomplish with your childish bullshit.  It just reveals that you have nothing to say.    Grow up and join the adult world.  Your nonsense doesn't work on adults.


You are a true hero. I’m so proud of you, Wicky. Finally!  There’s an adult, here.  I look forward to seeing you post intelligently and refraining from childish bullshit.  I anticipate factually supported logically made claims and arguments with no taunts or efforts at _ad hominem_.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Oh yeah?!  Well you're a poo poo head so there!!  Children should be seen and not heard.  What a lightweight.


That was a brilliant defense of your argument. So topical. On point. Mature. Well thought-out. Factual and logical.  The way you majestically soared to the defense of a troll!  Moving.  What a post. I may have to nominate your effort for post of the year. Bravo!


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> It hurts when you can't get over me.  I don't know why you bother. It always ends in tears for you.
> You just don't have it.


Still licking your wounds I see. 👍


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> That was a brilliant defense of your argument. So topical. On point. Mature. Well thought-out. Factual and logical.  The way you majestically soared to the defense of a troll!  Moving.  What a post. I may have to nominate your effort for post of the year. Bravo!



LOL

Hey, *Welshy*, you ought to *bet* him over which of you will cast the next ad-hominem. What have ya got to lose??


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Here are Americans' concerns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Important Problem
> 
> 
> What do you think is the most important problem facing this country today? [Open-ended]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.gallup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the polls reveal Americans are fairly evenly split between which party they feel can best address those issues.


LOL. 80% of Americans think the country is going in the wrong direction under Biden and the democrats, so much so that polls show that Trump would beat Biden in 2024. Democratic politicians are bailing out of the Titanic before the midterms. Democrats are going to suffer a drubbing in those midterms and it is because the public doesn't believe their lies and hold democrats accountable for the current state of the country. If people felt democrats would be better at handling our current problems then they would vote for democrats in the midterms. But, they aren't.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. 80% of Americans think the country is going in the wrong direction under Biden and the democrats, so much so that polls show that Trump would beat Biden in 2024. Democratic politicians are bailing out of the Titanic before the midterms. Democrats are going to suffer a drubbing in those midterms and it is because the public doesn't believe their lies and hold democrats accountable for the current state of the country. If people felt democrats would be better at handling our current problems then they would vote for democrats in the midterms. But, they aren't.



Still offers no glimpse into the 2024 election, despite a poll now showing Trump would beat Biden.

At this point in 2014, no one could know Trump would become president 2½ years later.

At this point in 2006, no one could know Obama would become president 2½ years later.

That poll about Trump beating Biden couldn't be more worthless.


----------



## Batcat

Wickerthing said:


> LOL  Got that all figured out eh?


Do you think Joe Biden or Kamala Harris could beat Trump in 2024?

How about AOC? Hillary? 

If the Democrats want to have a chance in 2024 they best find some way to make sure Trump doesn’t run. Of course the Republicans have a deep field of possible candidates.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Still offers no glimpse into the 2024 election, despite a poll now showing Trump would beat Biden.
> 
> At this point in 2014, no one could know Trump would become president 2½ years later.
> 
> At this point in 2006, no one could know Obama would become president 2½ years later.
> 
> That poll about Trump beating Biden couldn't be more worthless.


Forget 2024. The fact is 80% of the country feels we are going in the wrong direction. What do democrats offer to go in the right direction? To me it looks like they're  saying, "Be patient. The worst is behind us. Be optimistic. Let's stay on this course".

Isn't that kind of insane? Is that really the best they've got to offer, "Let's stay on this same course"?


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Forget 2024. The fact is 80% of the country feels we are going in the wrong direction. What do democrats offer to go in the right direction? To me it looks like they're  saying, "Be patient. The worst is behind us. Be optimistic. Let's stay on this course".
> 
> Isn't that kind of insane? Is that really the best they've got to offer, "Let's stay on this same course"?



Inflation is the biggest economic issue facing Americans but there's not much Congress can do to control that. That can dole out stimulus in the form of checks or tax cuts, but that doesn't lower inflation. If anything, it might exacerbate it. That just takes some bite out of costs for consumers. The Federal Reserve is in the best position to fight inflation by raising the Federal fund rate, which will hopefully lower inflation, and they are doing that now. So we'll see.

Another big issue is coronavirus. Here too, there's not much Congress can do beyond pushing recommendations made by the health sector.

Another big issue is unsatisfactory government and poor leadership. That's always a problem for Americans as Congress' approval rating typically runs between the teens and the 30's, no matter which party is in charge and no matter what the state of the economy is. It's been 13 years since the last time they breached the 40's and that peaked at 41% approval.

What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


----------



## Wickerthing

Batcat said:


> Do you think Joe Biden or Kamala Harris could beat Trump in 2024?
> 
> How about AOC? Hillary?
> 
> If the Democrats want to have a chance in 2024 they best find some way to make sure Trump doesn’t run. Of course the Republicans have a deep field of possible candidates.


By that time, the American voting public will have a clearer view of the level of corruption, ties to Putin and criminal behavior of slippery Don.  And every cow pasture becomes a DEEP field after a while. It's what it is deep with that the people will reject.


----------



## Wickerthing

Faun said:


> Inflation is the biggest economic issue facing Americans but there's not much Congress can do to control that. That can dole out stimulus in the form of checks or tax cuts, but that doesn't lower inflation. If anything, it might exacerbate it. That just takes some bite out of costs for consumers. The Federal Reserve is in the best position to fight inflation by raising the Federal fund rate, which will hopefully lower inflation, and they are doing that now. So we'll see.
> 
> Another big issue is coronavirus. Here too, there's not much Congress can do beyond pushing recommendations made by the health sector.
> 
> Another big issue is unsatisfactory government and poor leadership. That's always a problem for Americans as Congress' approval rating typically runs between the teens and the 30's, no matter which party is in charge and no matter what the state of the economy is. It's been 13 years since the last time they breached the 40's and that peaked at 41% approval.
> 
> What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


You just blocked every avenue these bozos take to sell the idea that you can put all the blame or all of the credit for the economy onto one person.  If the economy was doing great right at this moment they'd be the last to credit Biden and that's how it should be because the seasons of the economy happen regardless of presidential policies.  It's an ebb and flow determined by a host of external forces.  The internal forces right now are COVID, corporate greed and the tariffs that were placed on trading partners that forced cheap goods out of the market.  Tariffs that were placed by a guy who didn't understand that they are by their very nature, inflationary.  Just wanted to play tough guy.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Inflation is the biggest economic issue facing Americans but there's not much Congress can do to control that. That can dole out stimulus in the form of checks or tax cuts, but that doesn't lower inflation. If anything, it might exacerbate it. That just takes some bite out of costs for consumers. The Federal Reserve is in the best position to fight inflation by raising the Federal fund rate, which will hopefully lower inflation, and they are doing that now. So we'll see.
> 
> Another big issue is coronavirus. Here too, there's not much Congress can do beyond pushing recommendations made by the health sector.
> 
> Another big issue is unsatisfactory government and poor leadership. That's always a problem for Americans as Congress' approval rating typically runs between the teens and the 30's, no matter which party is in charge and no matter what the state of the economy is. It's been 13 years since the last time they breached the 40's and that peaked at 41% approval.
> 
> What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


80% of Americans are ready to toss democrats out because they don't believe you. Are you even paying attention? Repeating the same nonsense that 80% of Americans don't believe is not going to convince them and change their minds. Went Trump was in there you guys claimed EVERYTHING was Trump's fault. Now that Biden and the democrats are in there, it is either still Trump's fault or, "this would have happened no matter who was president". You guys claimed that Trump would not take responsibility for anything and yet here you are, not taking any responsibility for anything.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> 80% of Americans are ready to toss democrats out because they don't believe you. Are you even paying attention? Repeating the same nonsense that 80% of Americans don't believe is not going to convince them and change their minds. Went Trump was in there you guys claimed EVERYTHING was Trump's fault. Now that Biden and the democrats are in there, it is either still Trump's fault or, "this would have happened no matter who was president". You guys claimed that Trump would not take responsibility for anything and yet here you are, not taking any responsibility for anything.



Well that's not True. 80% might not be happy with the direction of the country (if that figure is even accurate) but that doesn't translate into 80% want to put Republicans in charge. In fact, it's ludicrous to even suggest such nonsense.

Now don't take this the wrong way since the 2022 election is still too far out to rely on polls to predict winners -- but they are relevant now in terms of right track/wrong track polls which are also out now.

House (not counting toss ups):

Democrats: 180
Republicans: 168

Senate (not counting toss ups):

Democrats: 47
Republicans: 49

So no, 80% of America's electorate is not tossing out Democrats. 


Now then, 2nd time since you avoided answering the first time...

What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Well that's not True. 80% might not be happy with the direction of the country (if that figure is even accurate) but that doesn't translate into 80% want to put Republicans in charge. In fact, it's ludicrous to even suggest such nonsense.
> 
> Now don't take this the wrong way since the 2022 election is still too far out to rely on polls to predict winners -- but they are relevant now in terms of right track/wrong track polls which are also out now.
> 
> House (not counting toss ups):
> 
> Democrats: 180
> Republicans: 168
> 
> Senate (not counting toss ups):
> 
> Democrats: 47
> Republicans: 49
> 
> So no, 80% of America's electorate is not tossing out Democrats.
> 
> 
> Now then, 2nd time since you avoided answering the first time...
> 
> What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


Everything the democrats do causes inflation. Borrowing extreme amounts, pushing for wage increases, encouraging people to stay home and not work leaving many open positions, attacking employers, attacking energy and promoting clean energy, and letting Afghanistan fall to the Taliban, which empowered Russia to invade Ukraine. Americans don't believe your crap that inflation would have happened anyway and has nothing to do with democrats. If that's your story and you're sticking to it, then expect a drubbing in the midterms.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Everything the democrats do causes inflation. Borrowing extreme amounts, pushing for wage increases, encouraging people to stay home and not work leaving many open positions, attacking employers, attacking energy and promoting clean energy, and letting Afghanistan fall to the Taliban, which empowered Russia to invade Ukraine. Americans don't believe your crap that inflation would have happened anyway and has nothing to do with democrats. If that's your story and you're sticking to it, then expect a drubbing in the midterms.



I didn't ask you what you think caused it... I couldn't care less.

3rd time... What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> I didn't ask you what you think caused it... I couldn't care less.
> 
> 3rd time... What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


That's easy. Don't do anything democrats want us to do and do exactly the opposite of what democrats have done. Democrats got us into this mess and now you want to say, yes, democrats got us into this mess but what do we do from this point on? Answer: kick the bums out and do things the Republican way.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> That's easy. Don't do anything democrats want us to do and do exactly the opposite of what democrats have done. Democrats got us into this mess and now you want to say, yes, democrats got us into this mess but what do we do from this point on? Answer: kick the bums out and do things the Republican way.



LOL

Even Donald Trump laughs at that idiocy...


And of course, the worst years we had with massive deflation occurred under Republicans presidents. The worst years we've had with double-digit inflation occurred under both Republican and Democratic presidents.

Meanwhile, you're only answer was to Not borrow like a Democrat, *but* no one borrowed money faster than Trump. Don't push for wage increases, *but* wages are growing due to such a massive growth in employment, not because politicians are pushing for them. To encourage people to work and not stay at home, *but* politicians aren't encouraging people to do that and number of unemployed is near pre-pandemic levels. Stop attacking energy *but* oil production is expected to hit all-time record highs this year.  Don't let Afghanistan fall to the Taliban *but* that's not affecting inflation and we didn't let Afghanistan fall to the Taliban, the Afghan government did that when we left because they fled instead of fight and left all their weapons behind. Nor did that empower Russia to invade Ukraine as Russia began positioning troops at their border well before we left Afghanistan.

So basically, you offered no help at all. Not to mention, you didn't even address increasing distribution (which would lower inflation) and help reduce covid (which would also help reduce inflation).


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> .
> What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


Impeach Biden.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Even Donald Trump laughs at that idiocy...
> 
> 
> And of course, the worst years we had with massive deflation occurred under Republicans presidents. The worst years we've had with double-digit inflation occurred under both Republican and Democratic presidents.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're only answer was to Not borrow like a Democrat, *but* no one borrowed money faster than Trump. Don't push for wage increases, *but* wages are growing due to such a massive growth in employment, not because politicians are pushing for them. To encourage people to work and not stay at home, *but* politicians aren't encouraging people to do that and number of unemployed is near pre-pandemic levels. Stop attacking energy *but* oil production is expected to hit all-time record highs this year.  Don't let Afghanistan fall to the Taliban *but* that's not affecting inflation and we didn't let Afghanistan fall to the Taliban, the Afghan government did that when we left because they fled instead of fight and left all their weapons behind. Nor did that empower Russia to invade Ukraine as Russia began positioning troops at their border well before we left Afghanistan.
> 
> So basically, you offered no help at all. Not to mention, you didn't even address increasing distribution (which would lower inflation) and help reduce covid (which would also help reduce inflation).


Voters will decide at the midterms and beyond and they are not buying your goods.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Still licking your wounds I see. 👍


The only thing that is being locked here is you.  Everyday I chose.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> I didn't ask you what you think caused it... I couldn't care less.
> 
> 3rd time... What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


Quit.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> The only thing that is being locked here is you.  Everyday I chose.


“Locked?”  Or are you attempting to claim you lick me?  Ewww. Keep your distance. I’m gonna have to insist.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> “Locked?”  Or are you attempting to claim you lick me?  Ewww. Keep your distance. I’m gonna have to insist.


Yes.  I can always tell when you divert off the subject then reply like you have still offering nothing to the debate. 
Accept it dough boy, you are beaten so move on. Stop stamping your feet.


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> 3rd time... What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?


I'm sure you're not expecting a slew of thoughtful, serious, reasonable, effective, actionable ideas, right?


----------



## Lastamender

Mac1958 said:


> I'm sure you're not expecting a slew of thoughtful, serious, reasonable, effective, actionable ideas, right?


Actually, anything would be preferable to rapid destruction of our country we are witnessing right now.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> Yes.  I can always tell when you divert off the subject then reply like you have still offering nothing to the debate.
> Accept it dough boy, you are beaten so move on. Stop stamping your feet.


Colon, you may not realize it (because you’re retarded) but you’re babbling. *You* aren’t on topic. My reply to you is partly off-topic because it’s *your* off-topic shit that I’m responding to. That’s not a “debate.”

Furthermore, I’m not a doughboy, you slimey limey pissant. *I’m* not “beaten” at all and most certainly not by anything you’ve ever managed to grunt out. Go wipe the drool and snot off your face and clean the Pee out of your panties.

The *actual* Topic was about the idiot 1/6 committee’s false claim that Trump “may” have committed a crime. That denotes that he also may not have. There is scant evidence (if any) to support their arrogant, biased preconceived notions though.

There ya go, colon. Try to respond intelligently and ON topic if you can. Try to be factual, support your view with something of substance and preferably with a link. Try to employ logic.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> Colon, you may not realize it (because you’re retarded) but you’re babbling. *You* aren’t on topic. My reply to you is partly off-topic because it’s *your* off-topic shit that I’m responding to. That’s not a “debate.”
> 
> Furthermore, I’m not a doughboy, you slimey limey pissant. *I’m* not “beaten” at all and most certainly not by anything you’ve ever managed to grunt out. Go wipe the drool and snot off your face and clean the Pee out of your panties.
> 
> The *actual* Topic was about the idiot 1/6 committee’s false claim that Trump “may” have committed a crime. That denotes that he also may not have. There is scant evidence (if any) to support their arrogant, biased preconceived notions though.
> 
> There ya go, colon. Try to respond intelligently and ON topic if you can. Try to be factual, support your view with something of substance and preferably with a link. Try to employ logic.


I'm pleased you got back on topic. Trump orchestrated the j6 riots and promoted it while cheering on from the bunker. 
He will eventually be found guilty of that regardless how you protect him or deny it. 

If you think the silly name calling intimidates it, you haven't learnt a lot about me and it says more about you than me. 
Dont crap on about logic while simultaneously suggesting Trump is innocent. You make me vomit.


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> I'm pleased you got back on topic. Trump orchestrated the j6 riots and promoted it while cheering on from the bunker.
> He will eventually be found guilty of that regardless how you protect him or deny it.
> 
> If you think the silly name calling intimidates it, you haven't learnt a lot about me and it says more about you than me.
> Dont crap on about logic while simultaneously suggesting Trump is innocent. You make me vomit.


If you’d wanted to be on topic, you would have tried it. So, you started your last post off with a lie. Ssdd. Your claim that President Trump “orchestrated” any riots is unsupported crap made up by you. And of course, *you* wouldn’t bother to even try to support it. Your prediction of an eventual charge much less a conviction is just as baseless.

I don’t care how butthurt you are by being called “colon.”  It suits your to a t. I am  not familiar with your Brit twit cliches. “Crap on about logic”. I’d have to guess what that braying shit means. But, then again, like practically everything else you say, it doesn’t matter.

the question is not whether Trump is  innocent. Your baseless and biased preconceived opinions don’t change the presumption that he is.  I also don’t care if I make you vomit. You can choke on it to the point of lethal asphyxiation and I wouldn’t bat an eye. You don’t get it. You don’t matter.

Yes, I consider you a cretin and a diseased asshole. But that’s not the point, is it, you dolt?  The point is that nothing you say about the topic is supported by facts or by links  pointing to facts; nor are your musings supported by logic. Your posts bring nothing of value to any discussion.


----------



## Chillicothe

A hat-tip to poster *Faun* for:  posing the most relevant of the recent posts on this thread. Relevant  for not just this forum, but for political discourse at large; and second, for being persistent.

So, maybe two hat-tips?

It bears repeating.  



Faun said:


> _What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?_






Faun said:


> _What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?_






Faun said:


> _3rd time... What else do you propose the Congress does to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid?_


----------



## scruffy

Chillicothe said:


> A hat-tip to poster *Faun* for:  posing the most relevant of the recent posts on this thread. Relevant  for not just this forum, but for political discourse at large; and second, for being persistent.
> 
> So, maybe two hat-tips?
> 
> It bears repeating.


Answered three times already.

Get rid of the Democratic party leadership.


----------



## Chillicothe

scruffy said:


> _"Answered three times already.  Get rid of the Democratic party leadership."_



OK, you get your wish......KAZAAM! They be gone.
Then what?

Details would be helpful to the forum.
And to your credibility.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Voters will decide at the midterms and beyond and they are not buying your goods.



Of course they will. And despite current polling showing 80% feel we're on the wrong track, current polling also shows Democrats leading g in the House and a near even split in the Senate.


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> I'm sure you're not expecting a slew of thoughtful, serious, reasonable, effective, actionable ideas, right?



No, and even the few who tried, failed.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Actually, anything would be preferable to rapid destruction of our country we are witnessing right now.



6.9% real GDP growth, some 6½ million jobs added last year, 3.8% unemployment. That's like being condemned to a Nazi concentration camp to you, idn't it, FruitLoops?


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Colon, you may not realize it (because you’re retarded) but you’re babbling. *You* aren’t on topic. My reply to you is partly off-topic because it’s *your* off-topic shit that I’m responding to. That’s not a “debate.”
> 
> Furthermore, I’m not a doughboy, you slimey limey pissant. *I’m* not “beaten” at all and most certainly not by anything you’ve ever managed to grunt out. Go wipe the drool and snot off your face and clean the Pee out of your panties.
> 
> The *actual* Topic was about the idiot 1/6 committee’s false claim that Trump “may” have committed a crime. That denotes that he also may not have. There is scant evidence (if any) to support their arrogant, biased preconceived notions though.
> 
> There ya go, colon. Try to respond intelligently and ON topic if you can. Try to be factual, support your view with something of substance and preferably with a link. Try to employ logic.



*Welshy*, you're still posting here?? You lost a bet. Man up, honor it & leave the forum forever as you agreed.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> 6.9% real GDP growth, some 6½ million jobs added last year, 3.8% unemployment. That's like being condemned to a Nazi concentration camp to you, idn't it, FruitLoops?


That is due to relaxing Covid restrictions not anything that meathead has done. Spoiled meat too, fly infested, shitty smelling meat.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That is due to relaxing Covid restrictions not anything that meathead has done. Spoiled meat too, fly infested, shitty smelling meat.



Matters not what produced it, FruitLoops. For better or worse, economies follow presidents for history. Trump's Hooveresque record is 2½ million jobs lost and a paltry 1.3% real GDP growth. Whereas little more than a year into Biden's presidency, we've added 6½ million jobs and have had 5.7% real GDP growth for 2021.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Matters not what produced it, FruitLoops. For better or worse, economies follow presidents for history. Trump's Hooveresque record is 2½ million jobs lost and a paltry 1.3% real GDP growth. Whereas little more than a year into Biden's presidency, we've added 6½ million jobs and have had 5.7% real GDP growth for 2021.


You have not added jobs people have been rehired, you moron.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Of course they will. And despite current polling showing 80% feel we're on the wrong track, current polling also shows Democrats leading g in the House and a near even split in the Senate.


dream on.


----------



## Wickerthing

Faun said:


> 6.9% real GDP growth, some 6½ million jobs added last year, 3.8% unemployment. That's like being condemned to a Nazi concentration camp to you, idn't it, FruitLoops?


Seems that every time the Dems come to power they are faced with cleaning up messes left by Republicans.  And this one is no different.  Left with a populace trained by the right to reject vaccines, accept alienating our allies, trying to spread blind hatred of anyone who isn't white, etc etc.  14 months in and they expect all of the problems to be fixed that were created by and hammered home to them by a madman and his clown car full of racist idiots.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Seems that every time the Dems come to power they are faced with cleaning up messes left by Republicans.  And this one is no different.  Left with a populace trained by the right to reject vaccines, accept alienating our allies, trying to spread blind hatred of anyone who isn't white, etc etc.  14 months in and they expect all of the problems to be fixed that were created by and hammered home to them by a madman and his clown car full of racist idiots.


You are a very sick puppy. Is your mind made out of silly putty? Just curious because no one is going to take that post seriously.


----------



## scruffy

Chillicothe said:


> OK, you get your wish......KAZAAM! They be gone.
> Then what?
> 
> Details would be helpful to the forum.
> And to your credibility.
> Just sayin'.


lol

Then what?

Then we return to sanity.

All this messed up progressive madness goes away.


----------



## Chillicothe

scruffy said:


> _"Then what?
> Then we return to sanity."_



Ah, that is disappointing.
The good poster '*scruffy'* can offer no practical insight that addresses the useful questions the poster* Faun* offered.  
Only partisan hissiness instead of a thoughtful pragamatic response.
With no offense intended, methinks the good poster misses the intent of political 'discussion'. Namely, ideas, and useful suggestions.  Not tropes with the bandwidth of memes.

IMHO


----------



## scruffy

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, that is disappointing.
> The good poster '*scruffy'* can offer no practical insight that addresses the useful questions the poster* Faun* offered.
> Only partisan hissiness instead of a thoughtful pragamatic response.
> With no offense intended, methinks the good poster misses the intent of political 'discussion'. Namely, ideas, and useful suggestions.  Not tropes with the bandwidth of memes.
> 
> IMHO


You miss the point.

Progressives are INSANE. Progressives are the CAUSE of all the problems we're having. Across the board.

There is not one single problem we're having today, that wasn't caused by progressives.

Don't you have any reading comprehension? How many times do I have to tell you?

GET RID OF THE FUCKERS.

Make them go away.

THEN we can start fixing all the problems they caused.

We can't fix a damn thing as long as they're around.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> You are a very sick puppy. Is your mind made out of silly putty? Just curious because no one is going to take that post seriously.


Instead of being a brat with no substance, try disproving a single word I've said.  Let's hear it.


----------



## Wickerthing

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> Then what?
> 
> Then we return to sanity.
> 
> All this messed up progressive madness goes away.


You call 4 years of Trump, Sanity?  LOL


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Instead of being a brat with no substance, try disproving a single word I've said.  Let's hear it.





> trying to spread blind hatred of anyone who isn't white, etc etc.


That is ridiculous.


----------



## Wickerthing

Lastamender said:


> That is ridiculous.


Reality, to folks like you, is ridiculous.  That's why you keep denying it even though the truth is plain to see.


----------



## San Souci

wamose said:


> This is the third witch hunt designed to destroy Trump's electability. No substance, no truth, no facts. Just the lefts unhinged obsession with destroying Trump. They know they can't beat him and they know cheating is going to be harder this time, so they're going with another smear campaign. And it's all being led by Pelosi, who makes a habit of looking like a total asshole during SOU speeches, then again, that comes naturally to her.


She is a BITCH. Always has been. Time to fire her. Besides ,she is as Senile as Biden.


----------



## Lastamender

Wickerthing said:


> Reality, to folks like you, is ridiculous.  That's why you keep denying it even though the truth is plain to see.


Enough of you.


----------



## Colin norris

BackAgain said:


> If you’d wanted to be on topic, you would have tried it. So, you started your last post off with a lie. Ssdd. Your claim that President Trump “orchestrated” any riots is unsupported crap made up by you. And of course, *you* wouldn’t bother to even try to support it. Your prediction of an eventual charge much less a conviction is just as baseless.
> 
> I don’t care how butthurt you are by being called “colon.”  It suits your to a t. I am  not familiar with your Brit twit cliches. “Crap on about logic”. I’d have to guess what that braying shit means. But, then again, like practically everything else you say, it doesn’t matter.
> 
> the question is not whether Trump is  innocent. Your baseless and biased preconceived opinions don’t change the presumption that he is.  I also don’t care if I make you vomit. You can choke on it to the point of lethal asphyxiation and I wouldn’t bat an eye. You don’t get it. You don’t matter.
> 
> Yes, I consider you a cretin and a diseased asshole. But that’s not the point, is it, you dolt?  The point is that nothing you say about the topic is supported by facts or by links  pointing to facts; nor are your musings supported by logic. Your posts bring nothing of value to any discussion.


The j6 committee released a statement read by Cheney that basically confirmed the original suspicions. Big tits ivanka will be interviewed next week and we'll see how tough she is. 
They will also be interviewing his staff and higher people of authority and ill bet they won't go down because of that rat. 
How's his re election going now son? 

Only a fool, which you obviously are, to suggest the whole thing is a distraction or other bullshit. Trump broke his oath of office and the law. He will eventually be charged with attempting to destroy democracy yet you ignorant jerks call democrats fascists. 

Why do you continually deny the facts? What is it you hope to achieve at the end of it? You must realise Trump did it because it's all on film.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> The j6 committee released a statement read by Cheney that basically confirmed the original suspicions. Big tits ivanka will be interviewed next week and we'll see how tough she is.
> They will also be interviewing his staff and higher people of authority and ill bet they won't go down because of that rat.
> How's his re election going now son?
> 
> Only a fool, which you obviously are, to suggest the whole thing is a distraction or other bullshit. Trump broke his oath of office and the law. He will eventually be charged with attempting to destroy democracy yet you ignorant jerks call democrats fascists.
> 
> Why do you continually deny the facts? What is it you hope to achieve at the end of it? You must realise Trump did it because it's all on film.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


>


Here.  Laugh at this you fool  









						What the Jan. 6 Committee Has Done So Far
					

Here’s what you need to know about the latest revelations




					time.com
				




Read the lot and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Here.  Laugh at this you fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Jan. 6 Committee Has Done So Far
> 
> 
> Here’s what you need to know about the latest revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the lot and tell me I'm wrong.


It is an abuse of power and a clown show.


----------



## Colin norris

Lastamender said:


> It is an abuse of power and a clown show.


Of course it is but it will eventually put Trump and his corrupt cronies in jail and then dickheads like you will wear it like a crown of thorns. Ill remind you of it until the day I die.


----------



## Lastamender

Colin norris said:


> Of course it is but it will eventually put Trump and his corrupt cronies in jail and then dickheads like you will wear it like a crown of thorns. Ill remind you of it until the day I die.


No it won't unless it happens before Nov. That won't happen.


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> You call 4 years of Trump, Sanity?  LOL


YES !!!

Liberals have shit for brains 

If you had a brain cell you'd be missing Donald Trump by now.

Progressives are INSANE. Fucked in the head. Half a dozen pepperoni's short of a pizza


----------



## BackAgain

Colin norris said:


> The j6 committee released a statement read by Cheney that basically confirmed the original suspicions. Big tits ivanka will be interviewed next week and we'll see how tough she is.
> They will also be interviewing his staff and higher people of authority and ill bet they won't go down because of that rat.
> How's his re election going now son?
> 
> Only a fool, which you obviously are, to suggest the whole thing is a distraction or other bullshit. Trump broke his oath of office and the law. He will eventually be charged with attempting to destroy democracy yet you ignorant jerks call democrats fascists.
> 
> Why do you continually deny the facts? What is it you hope to achieve at the end of it? You must realise Trump did it because it's all on film.


Ok. You’re done. You lack any appreciable ability to discuss anything without your ever-present childish imbecility. You are overtly hostile to honesty and facts. You are incapable of logic. You’re utterly worthless.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Winco said:


> Mueller stated 10 points of obstruction.
> Mueller said he thought it wasn't his job to indict a SITTING potus.
> 
> Mueller NEVER said trump was exonerated.



Another lie leftists promote since Mueller actually stated point blank there were no provable evidence of election collusion with the Russians from Trump and his election team.

I posted all the quotes from the Mueller report showing it and even showed that Mueller had the power as Special Prosecutor to post charges against the President about month ago in the forum and several other times only to see a barrage of lies come out while *AVOIDING what Mueller actually said in his several declinations in section one of the Mueller Report.*

Stop lying!


----------



## Wickerthing

Sunsettommy said:


> Another lie leftists promote since Mueller actually stated point blank there were no provable evidence of election collusion with the Russians from Trump and his election team.
> 
> I posted all the quotes from the Mueller report showing it and even showed that Mueller had the power as Special Prosecutor to post charges against the President about month ago in the forum and several other times only to see a barrage of lies come out while *AVOIDING what Mueller actually said in his several declinations in section one of the Mueller Report.*
> 
> Stop lying!


Then you should have kept reading because in vol. 2 he outlines ten instances of obstruction.  Most of you Trump sheep bought into Bill Barr's version of the report which was horse hooey.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Then you should have kept reading because in vol. 2 he outlines ten instances of obstruction.  Most of you Trump sheep bought into Bill Barr's version of the report which was horse hooey.


Alleged obstruction?


----------



## Wickerthing

scruffy said:


> YES !!!
> 
> Liberals have shit for brains
> 
> If you had a brain cell you'd be missing Donald Trump by now.
> 
> Progressives are INSANE. Fucked in the head. Half a dozen pepperoni's short of a pizza


Yeah, and if I was Jewish, I'd be missing Hitler.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Alleged obstruction?


Obstruction that was evident by all of the subpoenas ignored by his whole clown car full of looneys.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Wickerthing said:


> Then you should have kept reading because in vol. 2 he outlines ten instances of obstruction.  Most of you Trump sheep bought into Bill Barr's version of the report which was horse hooey.



*Yet he didn't charge Trump with any of it thus irrelevant* and Barr made it official for Mueller who left it wide open which is a violation of his powers since he was supposed to have posted charges or declination, one or the other.

You get it?

No Charges means No crime was committed it is that simple.

=====

Meanwhile here is my post showing the declinations from the Mueller report:

POST 37

Excerpts from the Mueller Report:




































=====

Leftists needs to stop lying about it.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Wickerthing said:


> Obstruction that was evident by all of the subpoenas ignored by his whole clown car full of looneys.



Bullshit!

Here is what Meuller states about the alleged obstruction claims:

NBC News
Mueller clarifies comments on whether he could indict Trump​July 24, 2019

By Dareh Gregorian

Excerpt:

The special counsel's report said he never came to a determination about whether the president should be charged because of DOJ rules.

Lieu recounted the three elements needed for the crime of obstruction of justice.

"I believe a reasonable person looking at these facts could conclude that all three elements of the crime of obstruction of justice have been met, and I'd like to ask you the reason, again, you did not indict Donald Trump is because of the OLC (the DOJ's Office of Legal Counsel) opinion stating that you cannot indict a sitting president, correct?" Lieu asked.

"That is correct," Mueller asked

======

     

Mueller is full of shite because as Special Prosecutor had the power to indict him and turn in his finished report to the AG with charges in it the DOJ rules can't override Congressionally passed Special Prosecutor law!


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Obstruction that was evident by all of the subpoenas ignored by his whole clown car full of looneys.


Your conclusion about what’s “obvious” is of no value. You’re biased as fuck, after all.

And that’s not what you claimed before. Your bogus claim was “in vol. 2 he outlines ten instances of obstruction.”  No. He didn’t. He listed a number of items that could possibly be considered for an obstruction charge — and he specifically declined to state a legal conclusion.


----------



## Wickerthing

Sunsettommy said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> Here is what Meuller states about the alleged obstruction claims:
> 
> NBC News
> Mueller clarifies comments on whether he could indict Trump​July 24, 2019
> 
> By Dareh Gregorian
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> The special counsel's report said he never came to a determination about whether the president should be charged because of DOJ rules.
> 
> Lieu recounted the three elements needed for the crime of obstruction of justice.
> 
> "I believe a reasonable person looking at these facts could conclude that all three elements of the crime of obstruction of justice have been met, and I'd like to ask you the reason, again, you did not indict Donald Trump is because of the OLC (the DOJ's Office of Legal Counsel) opinion stating that you cannot indict a sitting president, correct?" Lieu asked.
> 
> "That is correct," Mueller asked
> 
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller is full of shite because as Special Prosecutor had the power to indict him and turn in his finished report to the AG with charges in it the DOJ rules can't override Congressionally passed Special Prosecutor law!


Your post shows that the only reason that Mueller didn't push for indictments was his belief that a sitting President could not be indicted as per the Office of Legal Counsel.  He did not believe he could legally charge the Pres with any crime based on that Memo from OLC.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Your conclusion about what’s “obvious” is of no value. You’re biased as fuck, after all.
> 
> And that’s not what you claimed before. Your bogus claim was “in vol. 2 he outlines ten instances of obstruction.”  No. He didn’t. He listed a number of items that could possibly be considered for an obstruction charge — and he specifically declined to state a legal conclusion.



Before the special counsel Robert Mueller's final report in the Russia investigation was released on Thursday, Attorney General William Barr laid out several reasons why he believed prosecutors did not come to a conclusion on whether President Donald Trump obstructed justice.
Barr ultimately made his own determination that Trump was not guilty of obstruction after reviewing Mueller's findings.
But Mueller's report directly contradicted nearly all of Barr's claims about what prosecutors uncovered in the obstruction case.


----------



## Wickerthing

Sunsettommy said:


> *Yet he didn't charge Trump with any of it thus irrelevant* and Barr made it official for Mueller who left it wide open which is a violation of his powers since he was supposed to have posted charges or declination, one or the other.
> 
> You get it?
> 
> No Charges means No crime was committed it is that simple.
> 
> =====
> 
> Meanwhile here is my post showing the declinations from the Mueller report:
> 
> POST 37
> 
> Excerpts from the Mueller Report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> Leftists needs to stop lying about it.


No charges means no such thing, and I think you know that.  Mueller didn't pursue charges based on the OLC MEMO.


----------



## lantern2814

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You wouldn't know a bitch slap even after you've picked yourself off the ground after receiving one, you soft-as-fuck deplorable.


Yes, you are  a fat coward who knows all about being a bitch. A BIG bitch slap is coming your way in November. Get your tissues now.


----------



## lantern2814

Wickerthing said:


> You call 4 years of Trump, Sanity?  LOL


Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under Trump. Putin didn’t invade any countries while Trump was in office. Gas prices at record highs and inflation at near record highs under Brandon. More Covid deaths under Xiden despite having vaccines available. World leaders refusing Xiden’s calls. White House reps constantly having to walk back Brandon’s comments right after he makes them. Thanks to Xiden,  American families will spend an average of $5200 more this year than last on the SAME items.  But you think that’s good and sane. Tells us all we need to know about you...


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> Yeah, and if I was Jewish, I'd be missing Hitler.


Well gee, I hope you're enjoying your wars (there were none with Trump), your inflation (there was none with Trump), your insane gas prices (which were 50% less with Trump)...

Yeah, you probably would. You probably would miss Hitler. Liberals are that crazy.


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> Obstruction that was evident by all of the subpoenas ignored by his whole clown car full of looneys.


I would ignore the subpoenas too.

I'd do everything I could to disrupt and ridicule that kangaroo court.

Investigation my foot. If they're too stupid to understand what happened they don't deserve an investigation.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You have not added jobs people have been rehired, you moron.


So? Those are still added jobs. The word you're looking for is "created." Those are not newly created, but of course, they're added.

And did you see the latest jobs numbers out this morning? Another 431K jobs added. That's *8 million* more jobs since Biden's been president and the unemployment rate down to 3.6%. At this rate, we'll have a record number of people working by the end of the summer.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> dream on.



LOL

You were talking about poll numbers. I show you poll numbers and that's all you can muster??

What a shame.


----------



## Faun

Wickerthing said:


> Seems that every time the Dems come to power they are faced with cleaning up messes left by Republicans.  And this one is no different.  Left with a populace trained by the right to reject vaccines, accept alienating our allies, trying to spread blind hatred of anyone who isn't white, etc etc.  14 months in and they expect all of the problems to be fixed that were created by and hammered home to them by a madman and his clown car full of racist idiots.



^^^ Exactly


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You are a very sick puppy. Is your mind made out of silly putty? Just curious because no one is going to take that post seriously.



Aww, poor baby. Good news under Biden just kills you, doesn't it?


----------



## Faun

Wickerthing said:


> Instead of being a brat with no substance, try disproving a single word I've said.  Let's hear it.



Obviously he can't or he would have. Throwing his own feces really is the best he can do.


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> ^^^ Exactly


Not even hardly.

Democrats CREATE the messes.

They start wars, screw up the economy, and brainwash our children and make them stupid.

Liberals want everyone to be as stupid as they are.


----------



## Faun

lantern2814 said:


> Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under Trump. Putin didn’t invade any countries while Trump was in office. Gas prices at record highs and inflation at near record highs under Brandon. More Covid deaths under Xiden despite having vaccines available. World leaders refusing Xiden’s calls. White House reps constantly having to walk back Brandon’s comments right after he makes them. Thanks to Xiden,  American families will spend an average of $5200 more this year than last on the SAME items.  But you think that’s good and sane. Tells us all we need to know about you...


I got only as far as, _"record low unemployment for women."_

That's not true. The record low unemployment rate for women is *2.7%*. The lowest it ever got under Trump was *3.4%*. And it's down to *3.6%* now.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> Not even hardly.
> 
> Democrats CREATE the messes.
> 
> They start wars, screw up the economy, and brainwash our children and make them stupid.
> 
> Liberals want everyone to be as stupid as they are.



LOL

Suuure, Sparky. Uh-huh.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> Well gee, I hope you're enjoying your wars (there were none with Trump), your inflation (there was none with Trump), your insane gas prices (which were 50% less with Trump)...
> 
> Yeah, you probably would. You probably would miss Hitler. Liberals are that crazy.


Huh? With whom are we at war??


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Suuure, Sparky. Uh-huh.


The record is undeniable.

Trump: 0 wars   Biden: war within 1st year

Trump: < 2% inflation. Biden: 8.5% inflation

Trump: $3 gas.  Biden: $6 gas

What part of this do you not understand?


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> The record is undeniable.
> 
> Trump: 0 wars   Biden: war within 1st year
> 
> Trump: < 2% inflation. Biden: 8.5% inflation
> 
> Trump: $3 gas.  Biden: $6 gas
> 
> What part of this do you not understand?



Why your asylum let's you post online?


----------



## bodecea

lantern2814 said:


> Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under Trump. Putin didn’t invade any countries while Trump was in office. Gas prices at record highs and inflation at near record highs under Brandon. More Covid deaths under Xiden despite having vaccines available. World leaders refusing Xiden’s calls. White House reps constantly having to walk back Brandon’s comments right after he makes them. Thanks to Xiden,  American families will spend an average of $5200 more this year than last on the SAME items.  But you think that’s good and sane. Tells us all we need to know about you...


"Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under trump".....your link isn't working.


----------



## August West

scruffy said:


> Not even hardly.
> 
> Democrats CREATE the messes.
> 
> They start wars, screw up the economy, and brainwash our children and make them stupid.
> 
> Liberals want everyone to be as stupid as they are.


We saw your rocket scientists beating up cops and smearing crap on the walls of our Capitol. The whole world knows what our Republicans are.


----------



## bodecea

scruffy said:


> I would ignore the subpoenas too.
> 
> I'd do everything I could to disrupt and ridicule that kangaroo court.
> 
> Investigation my foot. If they're too stupid to understand what happened they don't deserve an investigation.


"I would ignore the subpoenas too"....but you would then be in jail.


----------



## August West

bodecea said:


> "Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under trump".....your link isn't working.


The Black unemployment rate fell 8% under Obama and one more percent under Trump. Trump tells his goons "look what I did" and they eat it up.


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> Huh? With whom are we at war??



_<crickets>_


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> Why your asylum let's you post online?


This is what's left of the progs. ^^^


----------



## scruffy

August West said:


> We saw your rocket scientists beating up cops and smearing crap on the walls of our Capitol. The whole world knows what our Republicans are.


And it'll happen again.

And again 

And again

Till you fucktards get the message


----------



## scruffy

bodecea said:


> "I would ignore the subpoenas too"....but you would then be in jail.


Bring it. Subpoena me, see what happens.

lol

Not scared.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> This is what's left of the progs. ^^^



What do you expect when you post nonsense?

And why am I still waiting for you to tell me what wars we're engaged in?


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Before the special counsel Robert Mueller's final report in the Russia investigation was released on Thursday, Attorney General William Barr laid out several reasons why he believed prosecutors did not come to a conclusion on whether President Donald Trump obstructed justice.
> Barr ultimately made his own determination that Trump was not guilty of obstruction after reviewing Mueller's findings.
> But Mueller's report directly contradicted nearly all of Barr's claims about what prosecutors uncovered in the obstruction case.


Mueller’s report did no such thing. Mueller qualified his report ahead of time by noting that it reached No conclusion about whether the President could be charged. He unnecessarily (and wrongly) added at the end that it also wasn’t to “exonerate” him; but of course that was never his province in the first place.

I don’t care what Barr said and I certainly don’t care that he might not agree with things claimed by Mueller. Their disagreement (to the extent there was disagreement) doesn’t mean a thing.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> And it'll happen again.
> 
> And again
> 
> And again
> 
> Till you fucktards get the message



Great, more of you potato heads will get locked up.


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> Great, more of you potato heads will get locked up.




My, how quickly they forget.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> My, how quickly they forget.
> 
> View attachment 624484



LOL

You're an idiot thinking storming the Capitol to subvert an election is like the Civil Rights movement.

And why am I still waiting for you to tell me which country we're at war with?


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're an idiot thinking storming the Capitol to subvert an election is like the Civil Rights movement.



You just don't get it.

We were talking about jail, dummy.

Do you smoke pot?

You can't seem to follow a conversation.



Faun said:


> And why am I still waiting for you to tell me which country we're at war with?


"How to keep a liberal in suspense".


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You were talking about poll numbers. I show you poll numbers and that's all you can muster??
> 
> What a shame.


Even democrats realize the House is gone and they are going to have to fight like hell in order to keep a 50/50 Senate, which is a tall order. Hey, I'm all for you sticking your head in the sand and wanting to continue the course the country is on where 80% of Americans think it is the wrong direction. It just proves that your ideology is more important to you than listening to your very own voters. How anyone can believe the solution to our problems is to stay the course which 80% of Americans think is the wrong course is beyond me. Inflation and crime are the two biggest problems and you can't learn from your mistakes. Full speed ahead to that iceberg.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> "How to keep a liberal in suspense".



Your lies are noted.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Even democrats realize the House is gone and they are going to have to fight like hell in order to keep a 50/50 Senate, which is a tall order. Hey, I'm all for you sticking your head in the sand and wanting to continue the course the country is on where 80% of Americans think it is the wrong direction. It just proves that your ideology is more important to you than listening to your very own voters. How anyone can believe the solution to our problems is to stay the course which 80% of Americans think is the wrong course is beyond me. Inflation and crime are the two biggest problems and you can't learn from your mistakes. Full speed ahead to that iceberg.



LOL

Well I asked you what you think Congress can do to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid, and your only answer was to change course.

Cite examples. Be specific.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Wickerthing said:


> No charges means no such thing, and I think you know that.  Mueller didn't pursue charges based on the OLC MEMO.



*No charges mean no charges therefore NO reason to prosecute* your avoidance of that reality isn't helping here.

Barr, the assistant AG and the DOJ lawyers related to this all agreed together that no charges means no charges thus doesn't change anything from Mueller's position.

Quoting myself:

"Mueller is full of shite because as Special Prosecutor had the power to indict him and turn in his finished report to the AG with charges in it the DOJ rules can't override Congressionally passed Special Prosecutor law!"

*Stop ignoring the Special Prosecutor LAW!*


----------



## Sunsettommy

Wickerthing said:


> Your post shows that the only reason that Mueller didn't push for indictments was his belief that a sitting President could not be indicted as per the Office of Legal Counsel.  He did not believe he could legally charge the Pres with any crime based on that Memo from OLC.



The memo has no power behind it, and Mueller knew it, but he is counting on fools like you to swallow that bullshit!

The dumb ass knows he has the power to charge the President as it is in the Special Prosecutor LAW that was passed by CONGRESS I posted the law many times here only to see that same STUPID as hell excuse that DOJ policy forbids it.

You leftists are easily snookered by it all.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Wickerthing said:


> Before the special counsel Robert Mueller's final report in the Russia investigation was released on Thursday, Attorney General William Barr laid out several reasons why he believed prosecutors did not come to a conclusion on whether President Donald Trump obstructed justice.
> Barr ultimately made his own determination that Trump was not guilty of obstruction after reviewing Mueller's findings.
> But Mueller's report directly contradicted nearly all of Barr's claims about what prosecutors uncovered in the obstruction case.



Mueller didn't post any charges end of story.

Repeat after me,

No Charges
No Charges
No Charges
No Charges
No Charges

That is the reality you need to embrace since that is what it means.

No Charges were filed!


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> So? Those are still added jobs. The word you're looking for is "created." Those are not newly created, but of course, they're added.
> 
> And did you see the latest jobs numbers out this morning? Another 431K jobs added. That's *8 million* more jobs since Biden's been president and the unemployment rate down to 3.6%. At this rate, we'll have a record number of people working by the end of the summer.


Again, businesses are rehiring. Incest Joe has zip to do with it.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Aww, poor baby. Good news under Biden just kills you, doesn't it?


What good news?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Again, businesses are rehiring. Incest Joe has zip to do with it.



Again, FruitLoops, that doesn't matter. Again, FruitLoops, economies are tied to the presidents overseeing them.

Trump's record 2.6 million jobs disappearing on his watch.

Biden's record (so far) is 8 million jobs added on his watch.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> What good news?



431,000 jobs added last month.

Unemployment rate dropping to 3.6%.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> 431,000 jobs added last month.
> 
> Unemployment rate dropping to 3.6%.


Not the millions of people coming over our border? Biden considers that good news too. If you wish to destroy America then support Biden.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Not the millions of people coming over our border? Biden considers that good news too. If you wish to destroy America then support Biden.



Has nothing to do with the border.

No worries, I know how much good news for America pains you.


----------



## Lastamender

Another hoax.   









						CNN Confirms: Trump Phone Call 'Gap' of Missing 7 Hours on Jan. 6 Turns Out to Be a Hoax
					

"But the gap might have a less mysterious explanation."




					beckernews.com
				




Trump wasn’t making phone calls _on that line_. This is CNN:


----------



## Chillicothe

scruffy said:


> _"And it'll happen again._
> _And again_
> _And again"_



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The poster '*scruffy'* is, of course, referencing the January 6th attack on our Legislators and the Capitol....and that it will continue to happen.

OK, I suppose some may think that. Though personally, I think the response from authorities will be a tad more robust. 

Still, what is  encouraging to the rest of us loyal patriotic Americans is the quality of the folks who attacked our uniformed police and smeared their poo on the Capitol walls. They weren't exactly MENSA-caliber people.  Judging by some of the news reports those arrested ain't top tier talent.

PBS Newshour last night had a graphic that illustrated that of the* 777 people arrested for the attack, 70+%  were identified by their social media postings.    *

Did someone say MENSA?

Here's a treatment about 'em from the Washington Post:

_"There’s a pretty simple reason Bruce Wayne never fires up Twitter and writes “Off 2 do sum cool Batman stuff” before donning his bat suit: Because then everyone would know he’s Batman.

The rioters who stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 dressed in costumes of their own ......... *Many of them bragged about their attempted insurrection on social media, making them pretty darn easy to identify.*

As The Washington Post’s Dave Jorgenson asked in a TikTok, did this confederacy of dunces want to get caught?
That certainly seems to be the case.

For example, there is Kevin Lyons of Chicago, who originally told the FBI that he had a dream he was in the Capitol that day. *Until, that is*, they showed him a photo he posted to Instagram outside House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s office......"
-----------------------------------------------------------------_

So, while good poster *Scruffy *vows the attackers will keep coming back and back.....it should be clear to him that his screening process for new recruits may need to be tightened up a bit.  

I would recommend first.......some intelligence testing.  You know like IQ stuff.  Maybe the Stanford-Binet test or Wechsler Intelligence Achievement?

You gotta do somethng *Scruffy* to offer the country an upgrade over your last team......highly snark-worthy though they proved to be.

Trust me.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Well I asked you what you think Congress can do to lower inflation, increase distribution, or help reduce covid, and your only answer was to change course.
> 
> Cite examples. Be specific.


Undo everything democrats have done. Lower wages. Be pro-business instead of anti-business. Force people to work for a living instead of paying them to not work while businesses have job openings all over the place. Don't be anti-energy and for energy that costs more. Open up oil drilling more in the US. Approve the Keystone pipeline. As I said, undo everything democrats have done.


----------



## lantern2814

bodecea said:


> "Record low unemployment for women, blacks, and Hispanics under trump".....your link isn't working.


Been posted multiple time since in multiple threads. You’re lazy fat ass of course won’t look. Back under your bridge troll.


----------



## bodecea

lantern2814 said:


> Been posted multiple time since in multiple threads. You’re lazy fat ass of course won’t look. Back under your bridge troll.


In other words you have no link and your "been posted multiple times" is just another lie on your part.   SSDD


----------



## bodecea

Independentthinker said:


> Undo everything democrats have done. Lower wages. Be pro-business instead of anti-business. Force people to work for a living instead of paying them to not work while businesses have job openings all over the place. Don't be anti-energy and for energy that costs more. Open up oil drilling more in the US. Approve the Keystone pipeline. As I said, undo everything democrats have done.


Get rid of health and safety laws.....allow unrestricted air and water polution...no support of schools or cops or fire depts.  Make it a con-servative haven.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Mueller’s report did no such thing. Mueller qualified his report ahead of time by noting that it reached No conclusion about whether the President could be charged. He unnecessarily (and wrongly) added at the end that it also wasn’t to “exonerate” him; but of course that was never his province in the first place.
> 
> I don’t care what Barr said and I certainly don’t care that he might not agree with things claimed by Mueller. Their disagreement (to the extent there was disagreement) doesn’t mean a thing.


Well, you GOP types are not big readers or big thinkers.  They watch all of the propaganda networks for their political "NEWS" LOL  Barr didn't cook up that farce for nothing.  He did it specifically for consumption by the cult.  Because he knows that if you morons buy anything Trump is selling, you will buy that horseshit as well.


----------



## Wickerthing

August West said:


> The Black unemployment rate fell 8% under Obama and one more percent under Trump. Trump tells his goons "look what I did" and they eat it up.


Yeah, Trump's economy was a product of the Obama economy.  That coupled with his deregulation of Corporate polluting.  He turned the EPA into the EDA.  But despite that, Trump still managed to blow it by his absolutely moronic response or lack of response to Covid.  And now those corporations that he pandered to are profiteering and gouging the American people and causing inflation that the Cult will hold and have held Biden responsible for.   Corporations have forgotten that American consumers are their life blood and have served only their shareholders and themselves.  Fuck America!  Fuck patriotism! Profits are our only concern.  But the cult gets butthurt when Democrats try to level the playing field a little.  Being a sucker for Trumpism is being a sucker for Corporate greed.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Well, you GOP types are not big readers or big thinkers.  They watch all of the propaganda networks for their political "NEWS" LOL  Barr didn't cook up that farce for nothing.  He did it specifically for consumption by the cult.  Because he knows that if you morons buy anything Trump is selling, you will buy that horseshit as well.


The fact that you’re a total hack, plenty willing to state your very rank and biased speculation as “facts” is clear enough.  Beyond that, you being nothing to the table.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> The fact that you’re a total hack, plenty willing to state your very rank and biased speculation as “facts” is clear enough.  Beyond that, you being nothing to the table.


I being nothing to the table?  So you clowns not only can't read but can't write either?  That's why you are so easily suckered by idiots.  And that's a FACT!   LOL


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> I being nothing to the table?  So you clowns not only can't read but can't write either?  That's why you are so easily suckered by idiots.  And that's a FACT!   LOL


You’re adorable. You caught a typo!  Give yourself a fold star.   Have your mommy post it on your refrigerator. 😂


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> You’re adorable. You caught a typo!  Give yourself a fold star.   Have your mommy post it on your refrigerator. 😂


And that suggestion is solid FOLD!   I'll fo and do that right fow!


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> And that suggestion is solid FOLD!   I'll fo and do that right *fow*!


Yes. Right *fow*.

Yeah. We can all catch typos. I’m pretty good at it, too.


----------



## WEATHER53

I think it’s more likely Jan 6 Committee has committed crimes than Trump


----------



## scruffy

Dor


Chillicothe said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The poster '*scruffy'* is, of course, referencing the January 6th attack on our Legislators and the Capitol....and that it will continue to happen.
> 
> OK, I suppose some may think that. Though personally, I think the response from authorities will be a tad more robust.
> 
> Still, what is  encouraging to the rest of us loyal patriotic Americans is the quality of the folks who attacked our uniformed police and smeared their poo on the Capitol walls. They weren't exactly MENSA-caliber people.  Judging by some of the news reports those arrested ain't top tier talent.
> 
> PBS Newshour last night had a graphic that illustrated that of the* 777 people arrested for the attack, 70+%  were identified by their social media postings.    *
> 
> Did someone say MENSA?
> 
> Here's a treatment about 'em from the Washington Post:
> 
> _"There’s a pretty simple reason Bruce Wayne never fires up Twitter and writes “Off 2 do sum cool Batman stuff” before donning his bat suit: Because then everyone would know he’s Batman.
> 
> The rioters who stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 dressed in costumes of their own ......... *Many of them bragged about their attempted insurrection on social media, making them pretty darn easy to identify.*
> 
> As The Washington Post’s Dave Jorgenson asked in a TikTok, did this confederacy of dunces want to get caught?
> That certainly seems to be the case.
> 
> For example, there is Kevin Lyons of Chicago, who originally told the FBI that he had a dream he was in the Capitol that day. *Until, that is*, they showed him a photo he posted to Instagram outside House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s office......"
> -----------------------------------------------------------------_
> 
> So, while good poster *Scruffy *vows the attackers will keep coming back and back.....it should be clear to him that his screening process for new recruits may need to be tightened up a bit.
> 
> I would recommend first.......some intelligence testing.  You know like IQ stuff.  Maybe the Stanford-Binet test or Wechsler Intelligence Achievement?
> 
> You gotta do somethng *Scruffy* to offer the country an upgrade over your last team......highly snark-worthy though they proved to be.
> 
> Trust me.


lol

I don't do trust.

No, I'm afraid your salvo is quite meaningless in the face of what happened last summer.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Yes. Right *fow*.
> 
> Yeah. We can all catch typos. I’m pretty good at it, too.


Too dumb to see when you're being played?  Duck You.


----------



## scruffy

bodecea said:


> In other words you have no link and your "been posted multiple times" is just another lie on your part.   SSDD


lol

Libs are pretty funny with this stuff. If there's no link it doesn't exist, and if it hasn't been fact checked it's a lie.


----------



## Sandisk

Fine...and when he is charged AND convicted AND sentenced in court for it...THEN I will care much.

Not before.

BTW - I despise both parties.


----------



## August West

scruffy said:


> And it'll happen again.
> 
> And again
> 
> And again
> 
> Till you fucktards get the message


Why don`t you just leave if you hate this country so much?


----------



## scruffy

August West said:


> Why don`t you just leave if you hate this country so much?


More libtard trolling?

Don't you brain dead fools have anything else?

No, dumb shit progtard, I believe in exterminating rats and weasels and all other forms of undesirable rodent infestation.

I love this country very much. I'm not going anywhere. You might be, though.


----------



## lantern2814

bodecea said:


> In other words you have no link and your "been posted multiple times" is just another lie on your part.   SSDD


No. In other words, it’s  true and you’re just too fat and lazy to do any actual work.









						Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
					

Ivanka Trump says that the Hispanic unemployment rate is the lowest ever. She's right.



					money.cnn.com
				












						Black unemployment drops to lowest level in recorded U.S. history, job numbers soar
					

The unemployment rate for black Americans fell to 5.4 percent in October, the lowest level since the government first started recording employment data in 1972.




					www.thecentersquare.com
				












						Black and Hispanic unemployment is at a record low
					

The jobless rate for Hispanics hit a record low of 3.9% in September, while African Americans maintained its lowest rate ever, the Labor Department reported.




					www.cnbc.com
				




So fuck you troll.


----------



## surada

Mac-7 said:


> Do you believe the trump-putin collusion charge?


Not exactly. Trump just admires Putin and wants to be liked. No question that Putin wants to undermine our government and elections. Trump is useful to Putin. Trump isn't a Russian agent. He's too dumb and can't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Mac-7

surada said:


> Not exactly. Trump just admires Putin and wants to be liked. No question that Putin wants to undermine our government and elections. Trump is useful to Putin. Trump isn't a Russian agent. He's too dumb and can't keep his mouth shut.


Putin had more to gain with hillary the weak and for sale woman than with the alpha male


----------



## Wickerthing

surada said:


> Not exactly. Trump just admires Putin and wants to be liked. No question that Putin wants to undermine our government and elections. Trump is useful to Putin. Trump isn't a Russian agent. He's too dumb and can't keep his mouth shut.


I hate to disagree but I believe he is an agent of Russia and that's because he is so stupid.  He's like an admiring blushing child around Putin and will do pretty much what he wants in order to impress him.  That makes him even more dangerous than if he actually understood what he was doing.  He's alienated our NATO allies which Putin loved, he pulled troops out of Syria which allowed Russia to slaughter the Kurds.  He denegrated our Intell agencies on the world stage which Putin loved.  He attacked the free press at every opportunity which Putin could then use to deny anything he did.  All of that was instrumental in helping Putin avoid real scrutiny which allowed him to freely interfere in our elections yet again. And he delayed the delivery of arms to Ukraine which allowed Putin to kill pretty much unchallenged.  And his many connections to the Russian mob and whatever went on in the Miss Universe contests allowed Putin to blackmail him at will.  All of these things and more show that he is indeed an agent of Russia however unwittingly.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> Putin had more to gain with hillary the weak and for sale woman than with the alpha male


You think Trump is an Alpha male?  Wow!


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> You think Trump is an Alpha male?  Wow!


I do

For most libs who lean toward the Pajama Boy model that is a criticism


----------



## surada

Wickerthing said:


> I hate to disagree but I believe he is an agent of Russia and that's because he is so stupid.  He's like an admiring blushing child around Putin and will do pretty much what he wants in order to impress him.  That makes him even more dangerous than if he actually understood what he was doing.  He's alienated our NATO allies which Putin loved, he pulled troops out of Syria which allowed Russia to slaughter the Kurds.  He denegrated our Intell agencies on the world stage which Putin loved.  He attacked the free press at every opportunity which Putin could then use to deny anything he did.  All of that was instrumental in helping Putin avoid real scrutiny which allowed him to freely interfere in our elections yet again. And he delayed the delivery of arms to Ukraine which allowed Putin to kill pretty much unchallenged.  And his many connections to the Russian mob and whatever went on in the Miss Universe contests allowed Putin to blackmail him at will.  All of these things and more show that he is indeed an agent of Russia however unwittingly.


I agree with you. Trump is like a black hole. There's never enough flattery, praise or pomp to satisfy Trump. He needs to be first in the 24 hour news cycle. He loves attention, to see himself on TV and to talk endlessly.


----------



## surada

Wickerthing said:


> You think Trump is an Alpha male?  Wow!


Nope. Trump is weak, needy and effeminate. Do you know any men who wear pancake makeup and gobs of hairspray?


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> I do
> 
> For most libs who lean toward the Pajama Boy model that is a criticism


WTF does that mean?


----------



## Independentthinker

bodecea said:


> Get rid of health and safety laws.....allow unrestricted air and water polution...no support of schools or cops or fire depts.  Make it a con-servative haven.


80% of Americans say the country is on the wrong track. I would think that that would mean you would want to do something different than we are doing now.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> WTF does that mean?


It means that libs are sissies who are repelled by alpha males


----------



## Mac1958

Wickerthing said:


> You think Trump is an Alpha male?  Wow!


Yeah, that's one of the most fascinating parts to this.

A hypersensitive, neurotic, hair sprayed, juvenile, gold-plated New York City billionaire is their vision of an alpha male.

These last six years have been one hell of an education.


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, that's one of the most fascinating parts to this.
> 
> A hypersensitive, neurotic, hair sprayed, gold-plated New York City billionaire is their vision of an alpha male.
> 
> These last six years have been one hell of an education.


I see that the Tweener Twins are in a argumentative mood today

Trump grew up in the new york lib culture of anything goes

he has faults but at least he confined his pussy grabbing to adult women

whereas the trump hating democrats you support lean toward boys and little girls


----------



## surada

Independentthinker said:


> 80% of Americans say the country is on the wrong track. I would think that that would mean you would want to do something different than we are doing now.


We can do much better and should instead of mocking the "greenies". The Trumpies are the worst.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> It means that libs are sissies who are repelled by alpha males


And the Trump cult, of which you are a member in good standing, are as delusional as their Imbecilic Baby Huey orange hero. There's a sucker born every minute: Barnum.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> And the Trump cult, of which you are a member in good standing, are as delusional as their Imbecilic Baby Huey orange hero. *There's a sucker born every minute: Barnum.*


That sucker is you and other libs like you


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> I see that the Tweener Twins are in a argumentative mood today
> 
> Trump grew up in the new york lib culture of anything goes
> 
> he has faults but at least he confined his pussy grabbing to adult women
> 
> whereas the trump hating democrats you support lean toward boys and little girls


How do you know what he restricted his pussy grabbing to.  Do you think he would hesitate for 2 seconds when he visited his buddy, Jeff?  Then you are just plain stupid.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> How do you know what he restricted his pussy grabbing to.


We have no evidence that trump ever sunk to the level of democrats


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> That sucker is you and other libs like you


You hate liberals so much then prove it by never collecting soc sec or disabilty or using medicare or Veteran's benefits or allowing your kids to apply for a Pell grant etc etc.  Prove how much you hold to your beliefs.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


/——-/ Good faith belief???? May have???? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha I have good faith belief you may have robbed the 7-11 last night, now go turn yourself in to the police, you robber you.


----------



## surada

Mac-7 said:


> That sucker is you and other libs like you


Trump is no alpha male. He's a needy sissy who wears pancake makeup and gobs of hairspray.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> We have no evidence that trump ever sunk to the level of democrats


Did you study at Trump U?  Because you are one dumb ass Mfer.  There is no depth to which he would not go for selfish pleasure.  The Guy said he'd date his daughter.  That's not creepy enough?  LOL


----------



## surada

Mac-7 said:


> We have no evidence that trump ever sunk to the level of democrats


You mean the money laundering or the rip off Trump University o his bogus charities?


----------



## Mac1958

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> You hate liberals so much then prove it by never collecting soc sec or disabilty or using medicare or Veteran's benefits or allowing your kids to apply for a Pell grant etc etc.  Prove how much you hold to your beliefs.


All of those programs were enacted before I was born and I have been paying for them involuntarily since I was 15


----------



## Wickerthing

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Good faith belief???? May have???? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha I have good faith belief you may have robbed the 7-11 last night, now go turn yourself in to the police, you robber you.


Another cult member here.  LOL  fuckin' babies.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> All of those programs were enacted before I was born and I have been paying for them involuntarily since I was 15


But it was liberals who developed them.  So prove how much you stand up for your beliefs.


----------



## Mac-7

surada said:


> You mean the money laundering or the rip off Trump University o his bogus charities?


It does not take an alpha male to engage in financial chicanery

If it did democrats would never hold power again


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> But it was liberals who developed them.


True in most cases

and in many cases they have turned out to be giant ripoffs of the working man


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> It does not take an alpha male to engage in financial chicanery
> 
> If it did democrats would never hold power again


I got news for you.  It's your lunatic party that is digging their own grave.


----------



## surada

Mac-7 said:


> It does not take an alpha male to engage in financial chicanery
> 
> If it did democrats would never hold power again


Trump makes them look like amateurs. Trump was a scumbag in the early 1970 s.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> True in most cases
> 
> and they have turned out to be giant ripoffs of the working man


Don't ever join a labor union and send your stimulus payments back.


----------



## surada

Mac-7 said:


> It does not take an alpha male to engage in financial chicanery
> 
> If it did democrats would never hold power again


Trump makes them look like amateurs. Trump was a scumbag in the early 1970 s.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> I got news for you.  It's your lunatic party that is digging their own grave.


Meaning you are a democrat?

repubs are bad but dems are even worse


----------



## Mac-7

surada said:


> Trump makes them look like amateurs. Trump was a scumbag in the early 1970 s.


He was a private sector businessman dealing with government scumbags in New York and New Jersey


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> Don't ever join a labor union and send your stimulus payments back.


The stimulus was a bad idea motivated by an even worse idea called economic shutdown

now we are all screwed

yes I cashed the check

if i could have denied everyone including myself I would not have


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Any day now.....any day!


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Too dumb to see when you're being played?  Duck You.


Typical excuse. Eat shit and vomit it up so you can then lick it up.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wickerthing said:


> But it was liberals who developed them.  So prove how much you stand up for your beliefs.


/-----/ *"If you want to piss off a conservative, ask him to extend a helping hand to someone in need."*
Conservatives donate more to charity than liberals do. Conservatives Give More to Charity than Liberals?
But, if you really want to piss off a conservative, tell him liberals are taking away our God-given rights. and indoctrinating our children.


----------



## August West

surada said:


> Not exactly. Trump just admires Putin and wants to be liked. No question that Putin wants to undermine our government and elections. Trump is useful to Putin. Trump isn't a Russian agent. He's too dumb and can't keep his mouth shut.


It`s unfortunate that we don`t know what secrets Trump sold Putin. We do know the man. Anyone who would rob their own charity has no moral bounds.


----------



## surada

August West said:


> It`s unfortunate that we don`t know what secrets Trump sold Putin. We do know the man. Anyone who would rob their own charity has no moral bounds.


Trump sure doesn't care about morals. Just money. He didn't want to name his first born Don junior because he might turn out to be a loser.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Undo everything democrats have done. Lower wages. Be pro-business instead of anti-business. Force people to work for a living instead of paying them to not work while businesses have job openings all over the place. Don't be anti-energy and for energy that costs more. Open up oil drilling more in the US. Approve the Keystone pipeline. As I said, undo everything democrats have done.



*Undo everything democrats have done*

Vague statement which means nothing.

*Lower wages*

Utter nonsense. Aside from the fact that the only "wages" Congress can lower is the federal minimum wage. And not even Republicans are dumb enough to do that. Not to mention, but most states have their own minimum wage, so most businesses wouldn't even be affected. And in the 7 states where wages would be lowered as a result of that, aside from all the minimum wage earners quitting, it would lower inflation anyways as few businesses would lower prices. They would simply pocket the profits. 

*Be pro-business instead of anti-business*

Vague statement which means nothing. Besides, businesses are flourishing now.

*Force people to work for a living instead of paying them to not work while businesses have job openings all over the place*

That would not lower inflation.

*Don't be anti-energy and for energy that costs more. Open up oil drilling more in the US. Approve the Keystone pipeline.*

Drilling is already at a peak as we are expected to hit record level production this year.

And approving the XL Keystone pipeline would not open it. The courts had already shut it down before Biden revoked their permit.

*As I said, undo everything democrats have done*

Vague statement which means nothing. 


Thanks for confirming what I already suspected -- you have no ideas for what Congress can do to lower inflation.

I also asked you what you thought Congress could do to increase distribution or help reduce covid. Do you want to take a stab at those or do you want to surrender them too?


----------



## Faun

bodecea said:


> Get rid of health and safety laws.....allow unrestricted air and water polution...no support of schools or cops or fire depts.  Make it a con-servative haven.



Yeah, conservatives want to return to this ...



​
... for the sake of corporate profits.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Yes. Right *fow*.
> 
> Yeah. We can all catch typos. I’m pretty good at it, too.



Maybe, but what you're not good at is honoring bets you lose.


----------



## Faun

lantern2814 said:


> No. In other words, it’s  true and you’re just too fat and lazy to do any actual work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic unemployment at all-time low under Trump
> 
> 
> Ivanka Trump says that the Hispanic unemployment rate is the lowest ever. She's right.
> 
> 
> 
> money.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment drops to lowest level in recorded U.S. history, job numbers soar
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black Americans fell to 5.4 percent in October, the lowest level since the government first started recording employment data in 1972.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and Hispanic unemployment is at a record low
> 
> 
> The jobless rate for Hispanics hit a record low of 3.9% in September, while African Americans maintained its lowest rate ever, the Labor Department reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck you troll.



You poor thing. When Trump became president, black unemployment was only *0.5* points above the previous record low. When the pandemic hit, it had dropped 1.5 points in three years to 6.0%. It's 6.2% now. Whereas when Biden became president,  black unemployment was *3.8* points above the previous record low. Under Biden, it's dropped 3.0 points in little over one year.

When Trump became president, hispanic unemployment was only *1.0* point above the previous record low. When the pandemic hit, it too had dropped 1.5 points in three years to 4.4%. It's 4.2% now, below pre-pandemic levels. Whereas when Biden became president,  hispanic unemployment was *4.6* points above the previous record low. Under Biden, it's dropped 4.4 points in little over one year.


----------



## Faun

Wickerthing said:


> You think Trump is an Alpha male?  Wow!



Alpha male...


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> 80% of Americans say the country is on the wrong track. I would think that that would mean you would want to do something different than we are doing now.



You mind posting a link to that 80% wrong direction poll?


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> We have no evidence that trump ever sunk to the level of democrats



Sure we do...




And far more known Republicans have been convicted of pedophilia than known Democrats...



Spoiler: Republican Pedophiles





*Andrew Buhr* *Republican* politician Andrew Buhr was charged with two counts of first degree sodomy with a 13-year old boy.

*Armando Tebano* *Republican* County Chairman Armando Tebano was arrested for sexually molesting a 14-year-old girl.

*Beverly Russell* *Republican* activist and Christian Coalition leader Beverly Russell admitted to an incestuous relationship with his step daughter.

*Bobby Stumbo* *Republican* Party leader Bobby Stumbo was arrested for having sex with a 5-year old boy.

*Brent K. Schepp* *Republican* Brent K. Schepp who is seeking election to the Kane County Board in November has been charged with sexually abusing two girls. He was named in a 26-count criminal indictment announced Friday by Kane County State’s Atty. John Barsanti. The charges are 14 counts of criminal sexual assault, 10 counts of criminal sexual abuse and two counts of unlawful delivery of alcohol to a minor. Prosecutors said Schepp knew his victims, who are now 15 and 16. The alleged abuse occurred last year between June and December. Bond is set at $75,000. Schepp faces a minimum sentence of 34 years in prison if convicted. Schepp is the Republican candidate in the race for an open County Board seat based in Aurora.Candidate indicted on child sex charges

*Brian J. Doyle* *Republican* Brian J. Doyle, 55, deputy press secretary for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security was arrested Tuesday, April 04, 2006, for using the Internet to seduce what he thought was a teenage girl, authorities said. He was arrested in Maryland where he lives on charges of use of a computer to seduce a child and transmission of harmful material to a minor. The charges were issued out of Polk County, Fla.

*Carey Lee Cramer* A South Texas jury has found a 44-year-old *Republican* political consultant guilty of four counts involving the sexual molestation of children. The 44-year-old CARY LEE CRAMER was convicted of one count of aggravated sexual assault of a child, two of indecency with a child by contact and one of indecency with a child by exposure. Cramer, who now lives in Tucson, Ariz., gained national attention during the 2000 presidential election. His McAllen company created a TV ad accusing the Clinton-Gore administration of giving away nuclear technology to China in exchange for campaign contributions. Cramer faces a maximum of 149 years in prison for the four felony charges.

*Craig J. Spence* *Republican* lobbyist Craig J. Spence organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.

*David Swartz* *Republican* County Commissioner David Swartz pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 11 and was sentenced to 8 years in prison.

*Dennis L. Rader* *Republican* zoning supervisor, Boy Scout leader and Lutheran church president Dennis L. Rader pleaded guilty to performing a sexual act on an 11-year old girl he murdered.

*Donald "Buz" Lukens* *Republican* Congressman Donald "Buz" Lukens was found guilty of having sex with a female minor and sentenced to one month in jail. A girl he was accused of sleeping with since she was 13.

*Earl "Butch" Kimmerling* *Republican* anti-gay activist Earl "Butch" Kimmerling was sentenced to 40 years in prison for molesting an 8-year old girl after he attempted to stop a gay couple from adopting her.

*Edison Misla Aldarondo* *Republican* legislator Edison Misla Aldarondo was sentenced to 10 years in prison for raping his daughter between the ages of 9 and 17.

*Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr.* *Republican* City Councilman Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr. pleaded no contest to raping a 15 year-old girl and served 6-months in prison.

*Howard L. Brooks* *Republican* legislative aide Howard L. Brooks was charged with molesting a 12-year old boy and possession of child pornography.

*Howard Scott Heldreth* *Republican* anti-abortion activist Howard Scott Heldreth is a convicted child rapist in Florida.

*Jack W. Gardner* *Republican* Councilman and former Marine Jack W. Gardner was convicted of molesting a 13-year old girl.

*Jeffrey Patti* *Republican* Committee Chairman Jeffrey Patti was arrested for distributing a video clip of a 5-year-old girl being raped.

*John Allen Burt* *Republican* anti-abortion activist John Allen Burt was found guilty of molesting a 15-year old girl.

*John Butler* *Republican* activist John Butler was charged with criminal sexual assault on a teenage girl.

*John Collins* *Republican* teacher and former city councilman John Collins pleaded guilty to sexually molesting 13 and 14 year old girls.

*John R. Curtain* *Republican* Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.

*John Gosek* *Republican* Mayor John Gosek was arrested on charges of soliciting sex from two 15-year old girls.

*John Hathaway* *Republican* Senate candidate John Hathaway was accused of having sex with his 12-year old baby sitter and withdrew his candidacy after the allegations were reported in the media.

*John R. Curtain* *Republican* Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.

*Jon Grunseth* *Republican* businessman Jon Grunseth withdrew his candidacy for Minnesota governor after allegations surfaced that he went swimming in the nude with four underage girls, including his daughter.

*Jon Matthews* *Republican* talk show host Jon Matthews pleaded guilty to exposing his genitals to an 11 year old girl.

*Keith Westmoreland* *Republican* politician Keith Westmoreland was arrested on seven felony counts of lewd and lascivious exhibition to girls under the age of 16 (i.e. exposing himself to children).

*Keola Childs* *Republican* County Councilman Keola Childs pleaded guilty to molesting a male child.

*Kevin Coan* *Republican* election board official Kevin Coan was sentenced to two years probation for soliciting sex over the internet from a 14-year old girl.

*Larry Dale Floyd* *Republican* County Constable Larry Dale Floyd was arrested on suspicion of soliciting sex with an 8-year old girl. Floyd has repeatedly won elections for Denton County, Texas, constable.

*Larry Jack Schwarz* *Republican* parole board officer and former Colorado state representative, Larry Jack Schwarz, was fired after child pornography was found in his possession.

*Lawrence E. King* *Republican* activist Lawrence E. King, Jr. organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.

*Lou Beres* *Republican* Lou Beres denied sexual-molestation allegations when the Oregonian newspaper first reported them in October. Beres acknowledged sexually touching a 16- or 17-year-old friend of his daughter in 1976 or 1977. But a local Police Department report released as part of a lawsuit said Beres "readily admitted sexually touching" one girl when she was 13 or 14 years old. The longtime leader of the Oregon Christian Coalition and staunch opponent of gay rights admits in a newly released police report that he sexually touched three underage girls.

*Mark A. Grethen* *Republican* activist Mark A. Grethen convicted on six counts of sex crimes involving children.

*Mark Harris* *Republican* city councilman Mark Harris, who is described as a "good military man" and "church goer," was convicted of repeatedly having sex with an 11-year-old girl and sentenced to 12 years in prison.

*Mark Pazuhanich* *Republican* judge Mark Pazuhanich pleaded no contest to fondling a 10-year old girl and was sentenced to 10 years probation.

*Mark Seidensticker* *Republican* campaign worker Mark Seidensticker is a convicted child molester.

*Marty Glickman* Republica/n activist Marty Glickman (a.k.a. "*Republican* Marty"), was taken into custody by Florida police on four counts of unlawful sexual activity with an underage girl and one count of delivering the drug LSD.

*Merrill Robert Barter* *Republican* County Commissioner Merrill Robert Barter pleaded guilty to unlawful sexual contact and assault on a teenage boy.

*Mike Hintz* *Republican* pastor Mike Hintz , whom George W. Bush commended during the 2004 presidential campaign, surrendered to police after admitting to a sexual affair with a female juvenile.

*Nicholas Elizondo* *Republican* director of the "Young Republican Federation" Nicholas Elizondo molested his 6-year old daughter and was sentenced to six years in prison.

*Nicholas Morency* *Republican* anti-abortion activist Nicholas Morency pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer and offering a bounty to anybody who murders an abortion doctor.

*Parker J. Bena* *Republican* activist Parker J. Bena pleaded guilty to possession of child pornography on his home computer and was sentenced to 30 months in federal prison and fined $18,000.

*Paul Ingram* *Republican* Party leader Paul Ingram pleaded guilty to six counts of raping his daughters and served 14 years in federal prison.

*Peter Dibble* *Republican* legislator Peter Dibble pleaded no contest to having an inappropriate relationship with a 13-year-old girl.

*Philip Giordano* *Republican* Mayor Philip Giordano is serving a 37-year sentence in federal prison for sexually abusing 8- and 10-year old girls.

*Randal David Ankeney* *Republican* activist Randal David Ankeney pleaded guilty to attempted sexual assault on a child.

*Randall Casseday* *Republican* executive Randall Casseday of the conservative Washington Times newspaper was arrested for soliciting sex from a 13-year old girl on the internet.

*Richard A. Dasen Sr.* *Republican* benefactor of conservative Christian groups, Richard A. Dasen Sr., was found guilty of raping a 15-year old girl. Dasen, 62, who is married with grown children and several grandchildren, has told police that over the past decade he paid more than $1 million to have sex with a large number of young women.

*Richard A. Delgaudio* *Republican* fundraiser Richard A. Delgaudio was found guilty of child porn charges and paying two teenage girls to pose for sexual photos.

*Richard Gardner* *Republican* candidate Richard Gardner admitted to molesting his two daughters.

*Robert Bauman* *Republican* congressman and anti-gay activist Robert Bauman was charged with having sex with a 16-year-old boy he picked up at a gay bar.

*Ronald C. Kline* *Republican* Judge Ronald C. Kline was placed under house arrest for child molestation and possession of child pornography.

*Russell Harding* *Republican* president of the New York City Housing Development Corp. Russell Harding pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer.

*Stephen White* *Republican* preacher Stephen White, who demanded a return to traditional values, was sentenced to jail after offering $20 to a 14-year-old boy for permission to perform oral sex on him.

*Steve Aiken* *Republican* campaign worker, police officer and self-proclaimed reverend Steve Aiken was convicted of having sex with two underage girls.

*Strom Thurmond* *Republican* racist pedophile and United States Senator Strom Thurmond had sex with a 15-year old black girl which produced a child.

*Tom Adams* *Republican* Mayor Tom Adams was arrested for distributing child pornography over the internet.

*Tom Randall* *Republican* petition drive manager Tom Randall pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 14, one of them the daughter of an associate in the petition business.

*Tom Shortridge* *Republican* campaign consultant Tom Shortridge was sentenced to three years probation for taking nude photographs of a 15-year old girl.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Sure we do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And far more known Republicans have been convicted of pedophilia than known Democrats...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Republican Pedophiles
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Andrew Buhr* *Republican* politician Andrew Buhr was charged with two counts of first degree sodomy with a 13-year old boy.
> 
> *Armando Tebano* *Republican* County Chairman Armando Tebano was arrested for sexually molesting a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> *Beverly Russell* *Republican* activist and Christian Coalition leader Beverly Russell admitted to an incestuous relationship with his step daughter.
> 
> *Bobby Stumbo* *Republican* Party leader Bobby Stumbo was arrested for having sex with a 5-year old boy.
> 
> *Brent K. Schepp* *Republican* Brent K. Schepp who is seeking election to the Kane County Board in November has been charged with sexually abusing two girls. He was named in a 26-count criminal indictment announced Friday by Kane County State’s Atty. John Barsanti. The charges are 14 counts of criminal sexual assault, 10 counts of criminal sexual abuse and two counts of unlawful delivery of alcohol to a minor. Prosecutors said Schepp knew his victims, who are now 15 and 16. The alleged abuse occurred last year between June and December. Bond is set at $75,000. Schepp faces a minimum sentence of 34 years in prison if convicted. Schepp is the Republican candidate in the race for an open County Board seat based in Aurora.Candidate indicted on child sex charges
> 
> *Brian J. Doyle* *Republican* Brian J. Doyle, 55, deputy press secretary for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security was arrested Tuesday, April 04, 2006, for using the Internet to seduce what he thought was a teenage girl, authorities said. He was arrested in Maryland where he lives on charges of use of a computer to seduce a child and transmission of harmful material to a minor. The charges were issued out of Polk County, Fla.
> 
> *Carey Lee Cramer* A South Texas jury has found a 44-year-old *Republican* political consultant guilty of four counts involving the sexual molestation of children. The 44-year-old CARY LEE CRAMER was convicted of one count of aggravated sexual assault of a child, two of indecency with a child by contact and one of indecency with a child by exposure. Cramer, who now lives in Tucson, Ariz., gained national attention during the 2000 presidential election. His McAllen company created a TV ad accusing the Clinton-Gore administration of giving away nuclear technology to China in exchange for campaign contributions. Cramer faces a maximum of 149 years in prison for the four felony charges.
> 
> *Craig J. Spence* *Republican* lobbyist Craig J. Spence organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.
> 
> *David Swartz* *Republican* County Commissioner David Swartz pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 11 and was sentenced to 8 years in prison.
> 
> *Dennis L. Rader* *Republican* zoning supervisor, Boy Scout leader and Lutheran church president Dennis L. Rader pleaded guilty to performing a sexual act on an 11-year old girl he murdered.
> 
> *Donald "Buz" Lukens* *Republican* Congressman Donald "Buz" Lukens was found guilty of having sex with a female minor and sentenced to one month in jail. A girl he was accused of sleeping with since she was 13.
> 
> *Earl "Butch" Kimmerling* *Republican* anti-gay activist Earl "Butch" Kimmerling was sentenced to 40 years in prison for molesting an 8-year old girl after he attempted to stop a gay couple from adopting her.
> 
> *Edison Misla Aldarondo* *Republican* legislator Edison Misla Aldarondo was sentenced to 10 years in prison for raping his daughter between the ages of 9 and 17.
> 
> *Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr.* *Republican* City Councilman Fred C. Smeltzer, Jr. pleaded no contest to raping a 15 year-old girl and served 6-months in prison.
> 
> *Howard L. Brooks* *Republican* legislative aide Howard L. Brooks was charged with molesting a 12-year old boy and possession of child pornography.
> 
> *Howard Scott Heldreth* *Republican* anti-abortion activist Howard Scott Heldreth is a convicted child rapist in Florida.
> 
> *Jack W. Gardner* *Republican* Councilman and former Marine Jack W. Gardner was convicted of molesting a 13-year old girl.
> 
> *Jeffrey Patti* *Republican* Committee Chairman Jeffrey Patti was arrested for distributing a video clip of a 5-year-old girl being raped.
> 
> *John Allen Burt* *Republican* anti-abortion activist John Allen Burt was found guilty of molesting a 15-year old girl.
> 
> *John Butler* *Republican* activist John Butler was charged with criminal sexual assault on a teenage girl.
> 
> *John Collins* *Republican* teacher and former city councilman John Collins pleaded guilty to sexually molesting 13 and 14 year old girls.
> 
> *John R. Curtain* *Republican* Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.
> 
> *John Gosek* *Republican* Mayor John Gosek was arrested on charges of soliciting sex from two 15-year old girls.
> 
> *John Hathaway* *Republican* Senate candidate John Hathaway was accused of having sex with his 12-year old baby sitter and withdrew his candidacy after the allegations were reported in the media.
> 
> *John R. Curtain* *Republican* Committeeman John R. Curtain was charged with molesting a teenage boy and unlawful sexual contact with a minor.
> 
> *Jon Grunseth* *Republican* businessman Jon Grunseth withdrew his candidacy for Minnesota governor after allegations surfaced that he went swimming in the nude with four underage girls, including his daughter.
> 
> *Jon Matthews* *Republican* talk show host Jon Matthews pleaded guilty to exposing his genitals to an 11 year old girl.
> 
> *Keith Westmoreland* *Republican* politician Keith Westmoreland was arrested on seven felony counts of lewd and lascivious exhibition to girls under the age of 16 (i.e. exposing himself to children).
> 
> *Keola Childs* *Republican* County Councilman Keola Childs pleaded guilty to molesting a male child.
> 
> *Kevin Coan* *Republican* election board official Kevin Coan was sentenced to two years probation for soliciting sex over the internet from a 14-year old girl.
> 
> *Larry Dale Floyd* *Republican* County Constable Larry Dale Floyd was arrested on suspicion of soliciting sex with an 8-year old girl. Floyd has repeatedly won elections for Denton County, Texas, constable.
> 
> *Larry Jack Schwarz* *Republican* parole board officer and former Colorado state representative, Larry Jack Schwarz, was fired after child pornography was found in his possession.
> 
> *Lawrence E. King* *Republican* activist Lawrence E. King, Jr. organized child sex parties at the White House during the 1980s.
> 
> *Lou Beres* *Republican* Lou Beres denied sexual-molestation allegations when the Oregonian newspaper first reported them in October. Beres acknowledged sexually touching a 16- or 17-year-old friend of his daughter in 1976 or 1977. But a local Police Department report released as part of a lawsuit said Beres "readily admitted sexually touching" one girl when she was 13 or 14 years old. The longtime leader of the Oregon Christian Coalition and staunch opponent of gay rights admits in a newly released police report that he sexually touched three underage girls.
> 
> *Mark A. Grethen* *Republican* activist Mark A. Grethen convicted on six counts of sex crimes involving children.
> 
> *Mark Harris* *Republican* city councilman Mark Harris, who is described as a "good military man" and "church goer," was convicted of repeatedly having sex with an 11-year-old girl and sentenced to 12 years in prison.
> 
> *Mark Pazuhanich* *Republican* judge Mark Pazuhanich pleaded no contest to fondling a 10-year old girl and was sentenced to 10 years probation.
> 
> *Mark Seidensticker* *Republican* campaign worker Mark Seidensticker is a convicted child molester.
> 
> *Marty Glickman* Republica/n activist Marty Glickman (a.k.a. "*Republican* Marty"), was taken into custody by Florida police on four counts of unlawful sexual activity with an underage girl and one count of delivering the drug LSD.
> 
> *Merrill Robert Barter* *Republican* County Commissioner Merrill Robert Barter pleaded guilty to unlawful sexual contact and assault on a teenage boy.
> 
> *Mike Hintz* *Republican* pastor Mike Hintz , whom George W. Bush commended during the 2004 presidential campaign, surrendered to police after admitting to a sexual affair with a female juvenile.
> 
> *Nicholas Elizondo* *Republican* director of the "Young Republican Federation" Nicholas Elizondo molested his 6-year old daughter and was sentenced to six years in prison.
> 
> *Nicholas Morency* *Republican* anti-abortion activist Nicholas Morency pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer and offering a bounty to anybody who murders an abortion doctor.
> 
> *Parker J. Bena* *Republican* activist Parker J. Bena pleaded guilty to possession of child pornography on his home computer and was sentenced to 30 months in federal prison and fined $18,000.
> 
> *Paul Ingram* *Republican* Party leader Paul Ingram pleaded guilty to six counts of raping his daughters and served 14 years in federal prison.
> 
> *Peter Dibble* *Republican* legislator Peter Dibble pleaded no contest to having an inappropriate relationship with a 13-year-old girl.
> 
> *Philip Giordano* *Republican* Mayor Philip Giordano is serving a 37-year sentence in federal prison for sexually abusing 8- and 10-year old girls.
> 
> *Randal David Ankeney* *Republican* activist Randal David Ankeney pleaded guilty to attempted sexual assault on a child.
> 
> *Randall Casseday* *Republican* executive Randall Casseday of the conservative Washington Times newspaper was arrested for soliciting sex from a 13-year old girl on the internet.
> 
> *Richard A. Dasen Sr.* *Republican* benefactor of conservative Christian groups, Richard A. Dasen Sr., was found guilty of raping a 15-year old girl. Dasen, 62, who is married with grown children and several grandchildren, has told police that over the past decade he paid more than $1 million to have sex with a large number of young women.
> 
> *Richard A. Delgaudio* *Republican* fundraiser Richard A. Delgaudio was found guilty of child porn charges and paying two teenage girls to pose for sexual photos.
> 
> *Richard Gardner* *Republican* candidate Richard Gardner admitted to molesting his two daughters.
> 
> *Robert Bauman* *Republican* congressman and anti-gay activist Robert Bauman was charged with having sex with a 16-year-old boy he picked up at a gay bar.
> 
> *Ronald C. Kline* *Republican* Judge Ronald C. Kline was placed under house arrest for child molestation and possession of child pornography.
> 
> *Russell Harding* *Republican* president of the New York City Housing Development Corp. Russell Harding pleaded guilty to possessing child pornography on his computer.
> 
> *Stephen White* *Republican* preacher Stephen White, who demanded a return to traditional values, was sentenced to jail after offering $20 to a 14-year-old boy for permission to perform oral sex on him.
> 
> *Steve Aiken* *Republican* campaign worker, police officer and self-proclaimed reverend Steve Aiken was convicted of having sex with two underage girls.
> 
> *Strom Thurmond* *Republican* racist pedophile and United States Senator Strom Thurmond had sex with a 15-year old black girl which produced a child.
> 
> *Tom Adams* *Republican* Mayor Tom Adams was arrested for distributing child pornography over the internet.
> 
> *Tom Randall* *Republican* petition drive manager Tom Randall pleaded guilty to molesting two girls under the age of 14, one of them the daughter of an associate in the petition business.
> 
> *Tom Shortridge* *Republican* campaign consultant Tom Shortridge was sentenced to three years probation for taking nude photographs of a 15-year old girl.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​


That was a meritless complaint that never succeeded


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> *Undo everything democrats have done*
> 
> Vague statement which means nothing.
> 
> *Lower wages*
> 
> Utter nonsense. Aside from the fact that the only "wages" Congress can lower is the federal minimum wage. And not even Republicans are dumb enough to do that. Not to mention, but most states have their own minimum wage, so most businesses wouldn't even be affected. And in the 7 states where wages would be lowered as a result of that, aside from all the minimum wage earners quitting, it would lower inflation anyways as few businesses would lower prices. They would simply pocket the profits.
> 
> *Be pro-business instead of anti-business*
> 
> Vague statement which means nothing. Besides, businesses are flourishing now.
> 
> *Force people to work for a living instead of paying them to not work while businesses have job openings all over the place*
> 
> That would not lower inflation.
> 
> *Don't be anti-energy and for energy that costs more. Open up oil drilling more in the US. Approve the Keystone pipeline.*
> 
> Drilling is already at a peak as we are expected to hit record level production this year.
> 
> And approving the XL Keystone pipeline would not open it. The courts had already shut it down before Biden revoked their permit.
> 
> *As I said, undo everything democrats have done*
> 
> Vague statement which means nothing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected -- you have no ideas for what Congress can do to lower inflation.
> 
> I also asked you what you thought Congress could do to increase distribution or help reduce covid. Do you want to take a stab at those or do you want to surrender them too?



So, with 80% of Americans thinking that the country is headed in the wrong direction, you think we should still keep on heading in this direction? You must be one of the 20%. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you don't win elections with 20% of the vote.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> You mind posting a link to that 80% wrong direction poll?


LOL. Seriously? Talk about head in the sand. If you can't keep up with the news that is everywhere, you shouldn't be posting on a site like this.


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> That was a meritless complaint that never succeeded



It's evidence.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> So, with 80% of Americans thinking that the country is headed in the wrong direction, you think we should still keep on heading in this direction? You must be one of the 20%. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you don't win elections with 20% of the vote.



No, but I asked you what Congress could change and you came up with nothing viable.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Seriously? Talk about head in the sand. If you can't keep up with the news that is everywhere, you shouldn't be posting on a site like this.



The reason I asked is because I saw 8 polls and none of them showed 80%...

​
...which leaves me wondering to which poll you're discussing. But for some odd reason, you're reluctant to say.

Go figger.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> It's evidence.


No its not


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> The reason I asked is because I saw 8 polls and none of them showed 80%...
> 
> View attachment 625143​
> ...which leaves me wondering to which poll you're discussing. But for some odd reason, you're reluctant to say.
> 
> Go figger.


They're not into accuracy.

They're enabled to just toss out a number and immediately convince themselves it's da troof.  Just as their cult leader does.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> The stimulus was a bad idea motivated by an even worse idea called economic shutdown
> 
> now we are all screwed
> 
> yes I cashed the check
> 
> if i could have denied everyone including myself I would not have


So, you like liberalism when it benefits you?  But you reject it when it may benefit someone else?  Workers?  The poor?  People who may lose everything because of medical costs and drug costs?  Young people who can't afford college in order to gain the skills to compete in this new tech economy?  So the haves get a leg up and the have nots can go fuck themselves?  And then you'll whine about unemployment numbers or social programs that have been here for nearly a century?  Very convenient and selfish attitude.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Typical excuse. Eat shit and vomit it up so you can then lick it up.


Go see someone because you are losing whatever grip you had.


----------



## scruffy

surada said:


> We can do much better and should instead of mocking the "greenies". The Trumpies are the worst.


No. You're the worst. The people who can't see past Trump's personality, are the worst 

Personality Nazis.


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> I got news for you.  It's your lunatic party that is digging their own grave.


Maybe you should look in the mirror?


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Go see someone because you are losing whatever grip you had.


Just because I upped your vapid effort? Go fuck yourself. I just hope your lameness isn’t contagious.


----------



## BackAgain

scruffy said:


> Maybe you should look in the mirror?


Lol. Good point. I wonder how he imagines the  GOP is digging it’s own grave when it’s expected that the Dims are about to have their collective ass handed to them?


----------



## Wickerthing

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ *"If you want to piss off a conservative, ask him to extend a helping hand to someone in need."*
> Conservatives donate more to charity than liberals do. Conservatives Give More to Charity than Liberals?
> But, if you really want to piss off a conservative, tell him liberals are taking away our God-given rights. and indoctrinating our children.


How are liberals doing that?  A whole lotta projecting goin' on...


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Just because I upped your vapid effort? Go fuck yourself. I just hope your lameness isn’t contagious.


If I could do that, I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> He was a private sector businessman dealing with government scumbags in New York and New Jersey


And he was and still is the biggest scumbag of them all.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> If I could do that, I'd never leave the house.


You’re already quite fucked.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Seriously? Talk about head in the sand. If you can't keep up with the news that is everywhere, you shouldn't be posting on a site like this.


THAT'S RICH COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T NOTICE THE LUNATICS TAKING OVER THE GOP.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> You’re already quite fucked.


We're all fucked if the GOP wins the midterms.  You're just too indoctrinated to know that.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> We're all fucked if the GOP wins the midterms.  You're just too indoctrinated to know that.


No. We’ll be vastly better off. We’re currently fucked with the old, racist, senile, untreated-Alzheimers victim in Chief at the helm and the Democrat Parody in control of Confess.

You’re  just too retarded to see or recognize reality.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> Young people who can't afford college in order to gain the skills to compete in this new tech economy?


They might try joining the military and earning the GI Bill


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> No. We’ll be vastly better off. We’re currently fucked with the old, racist, senile, untreated-Alzheimers victim in Chief at the helm and the Democrat Parody in control of Confess.
> 
> You’re  just too retarded to see or recognize reality.


Far be it from me to point out yet another one of your so-called typos.  But we both know what's really at work here, don't we?  Dementia!  Yeah, you were projecting alright.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Far be it from me to point out yet another one of your so-called typos.  But we both know what's really at work here, don't we?  Dementia!  Yeah, you were projecting alright.


You must be overwhelmed with joy.  The f and the g are close together on my iPhone keyboard; and my fat thumb hit the wrong one. I’m glad I made you clap your tiny hands with joy. I also got you to flex your tiny brain. So, good for me, too.

Other than that, you still suck ass — professionally!


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> You must be overwhelmed with joy.  The f and the g are close together on my iPhone keyboard; and my fat thumb hit the wrong one. I’m glad I made you clap your tiny hands with joy. I also got you to flex your tiny brain. So, good for me, too.
> 
> Other than that, you still suck ass — professionally!


Oh!  Sure!  That's what happened.  LOL  Forgot the R in what you were attempting to say which was what?  Congess?  I'd get my thumb fixed so you don't look like the Putz that you are.   And yeah, I get a big kick out of stupidity and excuses for being stupid while you insult smart people.  It's a hoot!


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> They might try joining the military and earning the GI Bill


Did you join the military?


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Oh!  Sure!  That's what happened.  LOL  Forgot the R in what you were attempting to say which was what?  Congess?  I'd get my thumb fixed so you don't look like the Putz that you are.   And yeah, I get a big kick out of stupidity and excuses for being stupid while you insult smart people.  It's a hoot!


Nobody said anything about forgetting. What I did say was that the f and g were next to each other.  If I had typed “congess” the autocorrect would have activated. But confess is a word so it doesn’t activate the autocorrect. And I didn’t notice the mistake.

You really need to spend some time focusing your brain cells (both of them) on something important. But again, I can’t congratulate you enough on playing the game of pointing out typos. I’ve played that game too.  It’s diverting once in a while. But don’t kid yourself. It’s not important or substantive.

You remain off topic. I’m guessing that’s because you lack the ability to argue on the merits. You remain a dickhead and that’s an insult to penises everywhere.


----------



## San Souci

Colin norris said:


> Of course it is but it will eventually put Trump and his corrupt cronies in jail and then dickheads like you will wear it like a crown of thorns. Ill remind you of it until the day I die.


You lie


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> We're all fucked if the GOP wins the midterms.  You're just too indoctrinated to know that.


"We" being Democrats.

You're just echoing Hillary's words.

She said that four years ago.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> Did you join the military?


Thats none of your business


----------



## August West

Wickerthing said:


> And he was and still is the biggest scumbag of them all.


He was the worst person on the planet until his buddy invaded Ukraine.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> Nobody said anything about forgetting. What I did say was that the f and g were next to each other.  If I had typed “congess” the autocorrect would have activated. But confess is a word so it doesn’t activate the autocorrect. And I didn’t notice the mistake.
> 
> You really need to spend some time focusing your brain cells (both of them) on something important. But again, I can’t congratulate you enough on playing the game of pointing out typos. I’ve played that game too.  It’s diverting once in a while. But don’t kid yourself. It’s not important or substantive.
> 
> You remain off topic. I’m guessing that’s because you lack the ability to argue on the merits. You remain a dickhead and that’s an insult to penises everywhere.


And you're an idiot Trumper and that is the king of all insults.  And you'd be mad at yourself if you understood what that means.  But being that you ARE a trumper, you couldn't possibly know what that means.


----------



## Wickerthing

Mac-7 said:


> Thats none of your business


I'll take that as a no.  Did you go to college?


----------



## Wickerthing

scruffy said:


> "We" being Democrats.
> 
> You're just echoing Hillary's words.
> 
> She said that four years ago.


Well then Hillary and I are both right.


----------



## Faun

BackAgain said:


> Typical excuse. Eat shit and vomit it up so you can then lick it up.



I have no doubt you don't even grasp how posts like that reflect on you.


----------



## Mac-7

Wickerthing said:


> I'll take that as a no.  Did you go to college?


You are free to think whatever you like because your opinion means nothing to me


----------



## August West

Faun said:


> I have no doubt you don't even grasp how posts like that reflect on you.


He`s speaking Trailer Parkese.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wickerthing said:


> How are liberals doing that?  A whole lotta projecting goin' on...


/------/ Pull your head out of the sand and pay attention for once: 
Republicans pile on criticism of 'woke' Disney's ...​

https://www.foxbusiness.com › politics › republicans-criticize-woke-disney-indoctrination-children
"The radical left will stop at nothing to indoctrinate America's *children* with their *woke* ideology. Corporations like Disney should listen to parents and reject the left's disturbing obsession ...

Dems Priority List Includes Attacks On Free Speech And Gun ...​

https://www.investors.com › politics › editorials › democrats-house-first-amendment-second-amendment
Dems Priority List Includes *Attacks* *On* *Free* *Speech* *And* *Gun* Rights ... The issue "evaporated during the final weeks of the election in all but very safe *liberal* districts ... *Ownership* data ...


----------



## iceberg

"may have" 

so fucking tired of MAY GOD DAMN HAVE being speculated into reality by a bunch of assholes who are digging for more hate. 

not the truth.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wickerthing said:


> THAT'S RICH COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T NOTICE THE LUNATICS TAKING OVER THE GOP.





Wickerthing said:


> /----/ What lunatics?  BTW, I posted links proving my point. Something you failed to do.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> No, but I asked you what Congress could change and you came up with nothing viable.


I gave you a list of things, basically undoing what democrats have done. They are responsible for the mess we are in and if you don't want to listen to the 80% of voters who think the country is headed in the wrong direction then that's on you. I'm actually glad the left are so dense that they honestly believe that with 80% of Americans saying the country is headed in the wrong direction, that the best course of action is to stay on the same course. How stupid.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> The reason I asked is because I saw 8 polls and none of them showed 80%...
> 
> View attachment 625143​
> ...which leaves me wondering to which poll you're discussing. But for some odd reason, you're reluctant to say.
> 
> Go figger.


Do you think the country is on the wrong tack?


----------



## Independentthinker

Wickerthing said:


> THAT'S RICH COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO DIDN'T NOTICE THE LUNATICS TAKING OVER THE GOP.


I don't see lunatics taking over the GOP. I see a few lunatics here and there. The real lunatics are on the left.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> I gave you a list of things, basically undoing what democrats have done. They are responsible for the mess we are in and if you don't want to listen to the 80% of voters who think the country is headed in the wrong direction then that's on you. I'm actually glad the left are so dense that they honestly believe that with 80% of Americans saying the country is headed in the wrong direction, that the best course of action is to stay on the same course. How stupid.



And I showed how your list was a mix of nonsense or unworkable.

I also point out, the polls don't show 80% and you have failed to post one which does.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Do you think the country is on the wrong tack?


.
I do. The biggest problem being we're a divided country.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> And you're an idiot Trumper and that is the king of all insults.  And you'd be mad at yourself if you understood what that means.  But being that you ARE a trumper, you couldn't possibly know what that means.


I’m not actually. But even if I were, I’d still be smarter than a complete moron such as you who supports an old racist senile untreated Alzheimer’s victim like Brandon.  Over Shrillary of course I voted for Trump.  Instead of that asshole, Brandon, of course I voted for Trump. And if he is the GOP nominee OF COURSE I would happily vote again for Trump.

The balance of your post is just your tragically pathetic effort to engage in _ad hominem_.

You’re unarmed, son. Go play with your diaper. Or Brandon’s.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> And I showed how your list was a mix of nonsense or unworkable.
> 
> I also point out, the polls don't show 80% and you have failed to post one which does.


Your own polls you found showed that around 70% of Americans think the country is headed int the wrong direction. Do you think it is heading in the wrong direction, or are you one of the 30%? If you think it is headed in the wrong direction do you think the best course of action is to keep doing what we're doing? I'm betting that those 70% are thinking we should do something different.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> .
> I do. The biggest problem being we're a divided country.


LOL. Yes, we have been, we are now, and we always will be. People are different, that's why we have had two different parties for decades, if not centuries. Are you willing to lay down your arms and become Republican so that the country can be united? Do you like high inflation? Are you foolish enough to think there is nothing we can do about it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Muhammed said:


> Those are some feckless weasel words.


Nothing is how intelligent people talk who don't pretend to know more than they know. This is why it seems so foreign to you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Your own polls you found showed that around 70% of Americans think the country is headed int the wrong direction. Do you think it is heading in the wrong direction, or are you one of the 30%? If you think it is headed in the wrong direction do you think the best course of action is to keep doing what we're doing? I'm betting that those 70% are thinking we should do something different.


Of course, you mean elect Trump or a Trump clone again, which is hilariously stupid in this context.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Every federal institution tasked with checking executive corruption and power or enforcing law has deemed Trump to be an ethical dumpster fire at best, and at worst a criminal.

Our intelligence agencies suspected him of possibly being a foreign asset. Our congress impeached him for high crimes. The special prosecutor demonstrated repeated obstruction of Justice. The Jan 6 committee finds he may have committed crimes. The GAO says he almost certainly DID break the law. The ethics office has a book of violations by him. The FEC suspects hom of mishandling inauguration and campaign funds. His personal lawyer went to prison for breaking campaign finance law at his direction.   Federal prosecutors are resigning because he is not being  prosecuted for tax and loan fraud.


This is it. This is the limit of the power of our institutions. Either they will hold against the cult, or they will not.


----------



## Mac1958

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Every federal institution tasked with checking executive corruption and power or enforcing law has deemed Trump to be an ethical dumpster fire at best, and at worst a criminal.
> 
> Our intelligence agencies suspected him of possibly being a foreign asset. Our congress impeached him for high crimes. The special prosecutor demonstrated repeated obstruction of Justice. The Jan 6 committee finds he may have committed crimes. The GAO says he almost certainly DID break the law. The ethics office has a book of violations by him. The FEC suspects hom of mishandling inauguration and campaign funds. His personal lawyer went to prison for breaking campaign finance law at his directio.  Federal prosecutors are resigning because he is not being  prosecuted for tax fraud.
> 
> 
> This is it. This is the limit of the power of our institutions. Either they will hold against the cult, or they will not.


This may end up being a no-win situation.  If Garland thinks he can't win, it just opens the floodgates.

We know what happened.  But like a good crime boss, Trump knows how to cover his tracks and control his captains.

Roy Cohn, his mentor, taught him well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac1958 said:


> This may end up being a no-win situation.  If Garland thinks he can't win, it just opens the floodgates.
> 
> We know what happened.  But like a good crime boss, Trump knows how to cover his tracks and control his captains.
> 
> Roy Cohn, his mentor, taught him well.


Oh, there will be winners. If nothing else, the corrupt and unethical criminals will be big winners.

As it stands right now, Trump's anti democratic behavior and coup attempt have been REWARDED. He is crowd funding his retirement and controls a major political party. 70% of Republicans buy the Big Lie and support Trump's efforts to end democracy as we know it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mac1958 said:


> They're not into accuracy.
> 
> They're enabled to just toss out a number and immediately convince themselves it's da troof.  Just as their cult leader does.


The magaturd party is filled with lies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac1958 

The aspiring, corrupt criminals see that Trump has been rewarded for his efforts.

How do you think 2024 is going to go? We haven't seen ANYTHING, yet.


----------



## Mac1958

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac1958
> 
> The aspiring, corrupt criminals see that Trump has been rewarded for his efforts.
> 
> How do you think 2024 is going to go? We haven't seen ANYTHING, yet.


I'm not good at political predictions, sure as hell.  But my guess is that it will depend on two things:  The electoral results of this November, and the condition of the economy in November 2024.

If the cult controls electoral systems in the battleground states, chances are good we'll be in a full-blown constitutional crisis if the Democrat beats Trump.  It's likely they'd refuse to certify, and off we go.

Then there will be the economy and inflation.  If we're not in a clearly better trajectory by November 2024, Trump could easily win.  The cult will have 100% turnout.  They have to save America from evil.  The Dems?  Doubtful.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course, you mean elect Trump or a Trump clone again, which is hilariously stupid in this context.


Seems to me when Trump was president we didn't have 70% of Americans saying we were on the wrong track. What would be hilariously stupid is keeping on in the same direction when 70% of Americans are saying we are going in the wrong direction. But, that's par for the course when it comes to the left. Do something and when it doesn't work, just do more of what isn't working.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Seems to me when Trump was president we didn't have 70% of Americans saying we were on the wrong track


Really?

Kinda, sorta feels that way? 

Wow!

Should we check?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Direction of Country
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Direction of Country




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Wickerthing

August West said:


> He`s speaking Trailer Parkese.


LOL  Yeah, he learned that from Marjorie Trailer Queen.


----------



## Wickerthing

Cellblock2429 said:


> /------/ Pull your head out of the sand and pay attention for once:
> Republicans pile on criticism of 'woke' Disney's ...​
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com › politics › republicans-criticize-woke-disney-indoctrination-children
> "The radical left will stop at nothing to indoctrinate America's *children* with their *woke* ideology. Corporations like Disney should listen to parents and reject the left's disturbing obsession ...
> 
> Dems Priority List Includes Attacks On Free Speech And Gun ...​
> 
> https://www.investors.com › politics › editorials › democrats-house-first-amendment-second-amendment
> Dems Priority List Includes *Attacks* *On* *Free* *Speech* *And* *Gun* Rights ... The issue "evaporated during the final weeks of the election in all but very safe *liberal* districts ... *Ownership* data ...


You Trump Cultists should know all about Indoctrination.  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Every federal institution tasked with checking executive corruption and power or enforcing law has deemed Trump to be an ethical dumpster fire at best, and at worst a criminal.
> 
> Our intelligence agencies suspected him of possibly being a foreign asset. Our congress impeached him for high crimes. The special prosecutor demonstrated repeated obstruction of Justice. The Jan 6 committee finds he may have committed crimes. The GAO says he almost certainly DID break the law. The ethics office has a book of violations by him. The FEC suspects hom of mishandling inauguration and campaign funds. His personal lawyer went to prison for breaking campaign finance law at his direction.   Federal prosecutors are resigning because he is not being  prosecuted for tax and loan fraud.
> 
> 
> This is it. This is the limit of the power of our institutions. Either they will hold against the cult, or they will not.


I firmly believe that their day of reckoning is coming within 3-4 months.


----------



## Wickerthing

Independentthinker said:


> I don't see lunatics taking over the GOP. I see a few lunatics here and there. The real lunatics are on the left.


I'm in SHOCK! that you don't see the bat-shit crazies in the GOP!   LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> I’m not actually. But even if I were, I’d still be smarter than a complete moron such as you who supports an old racist senile untreated Alzheimer’s victim like Brandon.  Over Shrillary of course I voted for Trump.  Instead of that asshole, Brandon, of course I voted for Trump. And if he is the GOP nominee OF COURSE I would happily vote again for Trump.
> 
> The balance of your post is just your tragically pathetic effort to engage in _ad hominem_.
> 
> You’re unarmed, son. Go play with your diaper. Or Brandon’s.


What's it like to be deaf, dumb and blind?   Must be peaceful at least.  LOL


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> I have no doubt you don't even grasp how posts like that reflect on you.


But... stuff like that doesn't come from nowhere.


----------



## scruffy

Wickerthing said:


> I'm in SHOCK! that you don't see the bat-shit crazies in the GOP!   LOL


Meh... loonies are everywhere.

The left has more than the right does, at this point.


----------



## scruffy

Independentthinker said:


> I don't see lunatics taking over the GOP. I see a few lunatics here and there. The real lunatics are on the left.


Agreed. Progressives are lunatics. Completely insane.


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> What's it like to be deaf, dumb and blind?   Must be peaceful at least.  LOL


I wouldn’t know. You have dumb entirely covered however.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> But... stuff like that doesn't come from nowhere.



Yes, it comes from a depraved mind.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Seems to me when Trump was president we didn't have 70% of Americans saying we were on the wrong track. What would be hilariously stupid is keeping on in the same direction when 70% of Americans are saying we are going in the wrong direction. But, that's par for the course when it comes to the left. Do something and when it doesn't work, just do more of what isn't working.


Voting for a Republican for president is the definition of insanity – Trump in particular.

More incompetence, more corruption, more contempt for sound, responsible governance.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Your own polls you found showed that around 70% of Americans think the country is headed int the wrong direction. Do you think it is heading in the wrong direction, or are you one of the 30%? If you think it is headed in the wrong direction do you think the best course of action is to keep doing what we're doing? I'm betting that those 70% are thinking we should do something different.



I look at the reasons it's heading in the wrong direction. I don't just blindly replace the political party in charge with the minority party. That never works as the wrong direction poll is almost always north of 50%. In fact, looking back at the last time Republicans controlled both chambers of Congress, Congress' approval/disapproval rating averaged *16%/70%*. The Democrats have controlled both chambers since January, 2021 and their average, though it too sucks, is still better than Republicans at *23%/61%*

And looking at the biggest problems we find the economy and inflation (economic) and government/poor leadership and  covid (non-economic). The worst aspect of the economy is inflation while you had no valid ideas on how to tackle it, it is being addressed by the Federal Reserve who recently bumped up the Federal Fund rate and will likely continue to do so until it breaks inflation. As far as covid, there's not a whole lot we can do there which might explain why you had no solutions to offer. As far as government, seems most are dissatisfied with it no matter who's in charge. So yeah, we change it out every few sessions but that doesn't ever seem to change much. And again, another place to look is at which party is in America's graces at the moment and that would seem to be Democrats given current polling show they lead in the House race and are about tied with Republicans in the Senate where neither party has 50 seats yet in the upcoming election.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Yes, we have been, we are now, and we always will be. People are different, that's why we have had two different parties for decades, if not centuries. Are you willing to lay down your arms and become Republican so that the country can be united? Do you like high inflation? Are you foolish enough to think there is nothing we can do about it?



It's certainly worse now than at any other time in my lifetime.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Seems to me when Trump was president we didn't have 70% of Americans saying we were on the wrong track. What would be hilariously stupid is keeping on in the same direction when 70% of Americans are saying we are going in the wrong direction. But, that's par for the course when it comes to the left. Do something and when it doesn't work, just do more of what isn't working.



Yes, we did hit 70% saying we were on the wrong track. In 2020 and in 2021.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wickerthing said:


> You Trump Cultists should know all about Indoctrination.  LOL


/-----/ You asked me a question: "
*Wickerthing said:*
*How are liberals doing that? A whole lotta projecting goin' on..."*
I responded with two examples, so you naturally change the subject because you can't refute what I showed you. BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wickerthing said:


> I'm in SHOCK! that you don't see the bat-shit crazies in the GOP!   LOL


/----/ Nope. Show us a few, or stop with the baseless charges.


----------



## Sandisk

I assume EVERY, fucking politician in DC AND every, major bureaucrat in DC has engaged in criminal conspiracy.

Trump is a manchild.
And I DESPISE both parties.

But I truly believe he is no more corrupt than anyone else in DC.
Possibly even less.


----------



## Mac1958

Moved to the "US Constitution" area?



No surprise, I guess.


----------



## Wickerthing

scruffy said:


> Agreed. Progressives are lunatics. Completely insane.


Okay let's compare our starting five.  At center- Marjorie Trailer Queen. Small forward- Matt Gaetz.  Power Forward- Lauren Boebert.  Shooting guard- Ted Cruise.  Floor Guard- Madison Cawthorne.  And we have a whole bench full of reserves for all positions.  And it doesn't get any saner.


----------



## Wickerthing

Faun said:


> I look at the reasons it's heading in the wrong direction. I don't just blindly replace the political party in charge with the minority party. That never works as the wrong direction poll is almost always north of 50%. In fact, looking back at the last time Republicans controlled both chambers of Congress, Congress' approval/disapproval rating averaged *16%/70%*. The Democrats have controlled both chambers since January, 2021 and their average, though it too sucks, is still better than Republicans at *23%/61%*
> 
> And looking at the biggest problems we find the economy and inflation (economic) and government/poor leadership and  covid (non-economic). The worst aspect of the economy is inflation while you had no valid ideas on how to tackle it, it is being addressed by the Federal Reserve who recently bumped up the Federal Fund rate and will likely continue to do so until it breaks inflation. As far as covid, there's not a whole lot we can do there which might explain why you had no solutions to offer. As far as government, seems most are dissatisfied with it no matter who's in charge. So yeah, we change it out every few sessions but that doesn't ever seem to change much. And again, another place to look is at which party is in America's graces at the moment and that would seem to be Democrats given current polling show they lead in the House race and are about tied with Republicans in the Senate where neither party has 50 seats yet in the upcoming election.


Covid that was mismanaged and Corporate greed are the main culprits in rising prices.  Too much corporate money flowing into campaigns and funneled to committee members.  Both sides.


----------



## Wickerthing

BackAgain said:


> I wouldn’t know. You have dumb entirely covered however.


Oh yeah???  POO POO head!


----------



## BackAgain

Wickerthing said:


> Oh yeah???  POO POO head!


There are simply no words to describe your level of intellect.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Muhammed said:


> "May have"? "Good-faith belief"?
> 
> Those are some feckless weasel words.
> 
> They know damn well that Trump never told anyone to trespass.


That would be an impossibility since there's no "good faith" to, on, or even close to this panel.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> That would be an impossibility since there's no "good faith" to, on, or even close to this panel.


Reflexive, scripted response.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Reflexive, scripted response.


Yet even more proof you're just a partisan idiot.

It's a witch hunt, we all know that hence there can be no good faith.


----------



## Wickerthing

Desert Texan said:


> Yet even more proof you're just a partisan idiot.
> 
> It's a witch hunt, we all know that hence there can be no good faith.


Sometime witch hunts discover witches.  We've got an orange witch that all of you deaf and blind folks refuse to acknowledge.  But unfortunately she will burn someday soon and I'll be there with my marshmallows and a beer or six to celebrate.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Wickerthing said:


> Sometime witch hunts discover witches.  We've got an orange witch that all of you deaf and blind folks refuse to acknowledge.  But unfortunately she will burn someday soon and I'll be there with my marshmallows and a beer or six to celebrate.


Actually they don't hence the term "witch hunt".

The rest is just word salad/incoherent rambling from you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Yet even more proof you're just a partisan idiot.
> 
> It's a witch hunt, we all know that hence there can be no good faith.


You know jack shit. You known nothing about what they are doing or what they have collected.

You regurgitated that from day one, as prescribed by your propaganda masters.

And yes, we all know this, including you.


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You know jack shit. You known nothing about what they are doing or what they have collected.
> 
> You regurgitated that from day one, as prescribed by your propaganda masters.
> 
> And yes, we all know this, including you.


Why wouldn't we know? Isn't government suppose to be transparent? Either way, this a joke and so are you.


----------



## Batcat

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


I could have told you that would be the result. 

The committee was stacked With Democrats and RINOs The results were predictable. It was a kangaroo committee.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You know jack shit. You known nothing about what they are doing or what they have collected.
> 
> You regurgitated that from day one, as prescribed by your propaganda masters.
> 
> And yes, we all know this, including you.


Actually I do because unlike you I have followed the committee since it was created.  Being an independent conservative means I have no "propaganda masters", I actually seek out the facts, weigh and weight them accordingly before coming to any conclusions or making any claims.

You should try it for yourself sometime.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Why hasn't this thread been moved to the conspiracy theory board?


----------



## Lastamender

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why hasn't this thread been moved to the conspiracy theory board?


Most excellent question ever.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Lastamender said:


> Most excellent question ever.


Most likely because it isn't a "conspiracy thread"


----------



## Lastamender

Desert Texan said:


> Most likely because it isn't a "conspiracy thread"


The right to determine whether or not something is a conspiracy is not for others to decide. They call fraud a conspiracy and half the country believe it happened. Just as many think this committee is total bullshit. I am taking nothing with their word alone seriously.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Lastamender said:


> The right to determine whether or not something is a conspiracy is not for others to decide. They call fraud a conspiracy and half the country believe it happened. Just as many think this committee is total bullshit. I am taking nothing with their word alone seriously.


Well this thread isn't promoting any kind of conspiracy theory  so again, it's probably because this isn't a "conspiracy thread".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Desert Texan said:


> Most likely because it isn't a "conspiracy thread"


This type of thread is at it truest form a conspiracy theory


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Batcat said:


> I could have told you that would be the result.
> 
> The committee was stacked With Democrats and RINOs The results were predictable. It was a kangaroo committee.


Ah yes. The little game the cultists rig up for themselves. Also known as aggressive ignorance.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Actually I do because unlike you I have followed the committee since it was created.  Being an independent conservative means I have no "propaganda masters", I actually seek out the facts, weigh and weight them accordingly before coming to any conclusions or making any claims.
> 
> You should try it for yourself sometime.


Nah, liar. You made this judgment on day one. You have produced not one iotaof good argument to support a single scult propaganda line you have regurgitated about it.


----------



## Batcat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah yes. The little game the cultists rig up for themselves. Also known as aggressive ignorance.


Well since you are obviously so intelligent, consider this. 

If the Republicans take over after the midterms they may stack committees investigating Democrat scandals. If they do you will be screaming bloody murder and I will be laughing my ass off. 

Turn about is fair play.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, liar. You made this judgment on day one. You have produced not one iotaof good argument to support a single scult propaganda line you have regurgitated about it.


Either you are just woefully ignorant or an abject liar yourself.

I dind't make any judgements at all about the committee until I saw what it was rally all about, just a continuation of Nancy's witch hunt for political payback.,

Go ahead though and continue proving yourself a liar and an idiot, I'm not about to slow you down or get in your way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Batcat said:


> the Republicans take over after the midterms they may stack committees investigating Democrat scandals.


Oh so what they always do? Oh no!

Facts are facts. If a Democrat f***** up, they can pay the price.


Haha, what a face plant on your part.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Either you are just woefully ignorant or an abject liar yourself.
> 
> I dind't make any judgements at all about the committee until I saw what it was rally all about, just a continuation of Nancy's witch hunt for political payback.,
> 
> Go ahead though and continue proving yourself a liar and an idiot, I'm not about to slow you down or get in your way.


Nah. You made up your mind long ago, and no facts that they find will have any effect on what you decided long ago. Just admit it, since you aren't fooling anyone


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, you're a Shameless liar and are fooling nobody. You made up your mind long ago, and no facts that they find will have any effect on what you decided long ago. Just admit it, since you aren't fooling anyone


Please by all means continue proving yourself the fool and the liar.

There isn't a verifiable fact anywhere supporting your claims and we all know it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Please by all means continue proving yourself the fool and the liar.
> 
> There isn't a verifiable fact anywhere supporting your claims and we all know it.


You made up your mind long ago, before they found the facts. You admit it. That says it all. You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You made up your mind long ago, before they found the facts. You admit it. That says it all. You aren't fooling anyone.


Why would a give credence to the lie you keep peddling?

There are no facts anywhere from any source that supports your cliams, you know you're lying and so does everyone else reading your posts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You made up your mind long ago, before they found the facts. You admit it. That says it all. You aren't fooling anyone.


I see you're still smoking crack


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Why would a give credence to the lie you keep peddling?
> 
> There are no facts anywhere from any source that supports your cliams, you know you're lying and so does everyone else reading your posts.


What claims? You don't even know what you are babbling about. Just reflexive, scripted cult behavior.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What claims? You don't even know what you are babbling about. Just reflexive, scripted cult behavior.


If you don't understand the meaning of "claims" and can't remember your own posts you're not just a liar, you're hopelessly ignorant and too dumb to do anything about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> If you don't understand the meaning of "claims" and can't remember your own posts you're not just a liar, you're hopelessly ignorant and too dumb to do anything about it.


Haha, faceplant.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, faceplant.


Yes, that's the one thing you're good at along with slamming yourself face first into walls.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> Yes, that's the one thing you're good at along with slamming yourself face first into walls.


So you have nothing. I knew you didn't, because I didn't actually make any claims. Except for regarding your prescribe cult scripted responses


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you have nothing. I knew you didn't, because I didn't actually make any claims. Except for regarding your prescribe cult scripted responses


I'm starting to think you lost what little mind you ever had long ago.



> You made up your mind long ago, before they found the facts. You admit it. That says it all. You aren't fooling anyone.



Those are all claims for which there's not a fact anywhere to support them.  You just spew hate constantly and mindlessly and when you're not, you're just lying and making things up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you have nothing. I knew you didn't, because I didn't actually make any claims. Except for regarding your prescribe cult scripted responses


Ok choir boy what's the new cult song?
Smoking crack down by the river?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Desert Texan said:


> I'm starting to think you lost what little mind you ever had long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all claims for which there's not a fact anywhere to support them.  You just spew hate constantly and mindlessly and when you're not, you're just lying and making things up.


Of course, I supported every one of those claims, and so did you with your own words. You made up your mind long ago. You already admitted it. You already admitted it does not matter what facts they find, now. So you are really embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Batcat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh so what they always do? Oh no!
> 
> Facts are facts. If a Democrat f***** up, they can pay the price.
> 
> 
> Haha, what a face plant on your part


You defend a group of people who have been caught lying and lying and lying about Trump like they are heroic defenders of freedom. 

Many are corrupt politicians, many who have sold out to China like Nancy Pelosi who stacked the Jan. 6th committee to insure it comes up with findings that would be negative for Trump. 









						Schweizer: Like With Hunter Biden, McConnell And Pelosi Are Beholden To China Through Family Business Deals
					

During an interview with FOX News host Maria Bartiromo on "Sunday Morning Futures," author Peter Schweizer said the Beltway establishment and the corporate media are acting to suppress the Hunter Biden corruption allegations detailed in his book, 'Profiles in Corruption,' because they are...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## badbob85037

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Don't you think it's time for all true patriots to comet fraudulent acts on the federal government if we want to keep this country. Joe has fucked us solid. 8 years with obama he used to black mail other nations out of millions. Now for over a year he has kept committing  acts of treason and has yet to give a kiss with his screwing. Like genocide revolt is sometimes needed.  All our enemies would be fools not to plan our demise under this piece of worthless  crap Joe. Every day he gets worse. I bet he is even having a problem stealing his mind is to far gone. He's not my president. He just keeps screwing us and needs to be eliminated.  This so called evidence will end up where all the other evidence ended up in the trash and the  same lying democRats will face no charger. I would bet if Trump asked for an army he would have one over night. By tomorrow evening Adam Shit, Pelosi, Warner. and most of the rest of them would become wind chimes and remain wind chimes till they rotted from the trees


----------



## Mac1958

badbob85037 said:


> Don't you think it's time for all true patriots to comet fraudulent acts on the federal government if we want to keep this country. Joe has fucked us solid. 8 years with obama he used to black mail other nations out of millions. Now for over a year he has kept committing  acts of treason and has yet to give a kiss with his screwing. Like genocide revolt is sometimes needed.  All our enemies would be fools not to plan our demise under this piece of worthless  crap Joe. Every day he gets worse. I bet he is even having a problem stealing his mind is to far gone. He's not my president. He just keeps screwing us and needs to be eliminated.  This so called evidence will end up where all the other evidence ended up in the trash and the  same lying democRats will face no charger. I would bet if Trump asked for an army he would have one over night. By tomorrow evening Adam Shit, Pelosi, Warner. and most of the rest of them would become wind chimes and remain wind chimes till they rotted from the trees


Okie dokie.


----------



## Faun

badbob85037 said:


> Don't you think it's time for all true patriots to comet fraudulent acts on the federal government if we want to keep this country. Joe has fucked us solid. 8 years with obama he used to black mail other nations out of millions. Now for over a year he has kept committing  acts of treason and has yet to give a kiss with his screwing. Like genocide revolt is sometimes needed.  All our enemies would be fools not to plan our demise under this piece of worthless  crap Joe. Every day he gets worse. I bet he is even having a problem stealing his mind is to far gone. He's not my president. He just keeps screwing us and needs to be eliminated.  This so called evidence will end up where all the other evidence ended up in the trash and the  same lying democRats will face no charger. I would bet if Trump asked for an army he would have one over night. By tomorrow evening Adam Shit, Pelosi, Warner. and most of the rest of them would become wind chimes and remain wind chimes till they rotted from the trees



Poor baby.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Mac1958 said:


> _*"Evidence and information available to the Committee establishes a good-faith belief that Mr. Trump and others may have engaged in criminal and/or fraudulent acts," the committee said in a court filing.*_
> 
> "May have".  Okay, so now you have to prove it.  Or, perhaps this was a signal to the DOJ to do something.
> 
> I'm a little surprised this came out so early.  They still have nine months before they're disbanded.  Are they throwing rocks at Garland's window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol riot panel says Trump may have engaged in 'criminal conspiracy'
> 
> 
> The panel said the former President may have engaged in criminal conduct in his bid to overturn his election defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Aaahh, the Committee's Trump, Derangement Syndrome rages on and on and on.


----------



## Mac1958

LuckyDuck said:


> Aaahh, the Committee's Trump, Derangement Syndrome rages on and on and on.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Wickerthing said:


> So these people carrying Trump banners all got the idea and the date as some sort of an epiphany?  LOL  And they decided to "fight like hell" all at the same time because of that epiphany?  And they were foolish to think Trump would meet them there despite that same epiphany?  Boy!  That's some kinda crowd ESP isn't it?


Russiagate is DOA so they are trying their best here? Can you imagine if his kids were involved in dirty Money with Russia, China, making Millions of Dollars, being addicted to Drugs and Porn the way BRANDON’s son is?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Batcat said:


> You defend a group of people who have been caught lying and lying and lying about Trump like they are heroic defenders of freedom.


You invent strawmen out of thin air


----------



## Batcat

LuckyDuck said:


> Aaahh, the Committee's Trump, Derangement Syndrome rages on and on and on.


If you had Sleepy Joe and Giggles Kamala as President and VP you would continue to push Trump Derangement Syndrome too. It’s all you have.


----------



## Wickerthing

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Russiagate is DOA so they are trying their best here? Can you imagine if his kids were involved in dirty Money with Russia, China, making Millions of Dollars, being addicted to Drugs and Porn the way BRANDON’s son is?


Same old misdirection play every time.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Russiagate is DOA so they are trying their best here? Can you imagine if his kids were involved in dirty Money with Russia, China, making Millions of Dollars, being addicted to Drugs and Porn the way BRANDON’s son is?


Can I Imagine?  I don't have to imagine.  Junior's meeting with Russian spies were on TV as was Trump's meeting with the Ambassador and Foreign Minister in which he disclosed Israeli troop positions in Syria and bragged about how he fired the FBI chief to stop the investigation of Russian help in his election.  And everybody with the name Trump has used their positions to enrich themselves for many years beyond the four that they disgraced this country and themselves.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Wickerthing said:


> Same old misdirection play every time.
> 
> Can I Imagine?  I don't have to imagine.  Junior's meeting with Russian spies were on TV as was Trump's meeting with the Ambassador and Foreign Minister in which he disclosed Israeli troop positions in Syria and bragged about how he fired the FBI chief to stop the investigation of Russian help in his election.  And everybody with the name Trump has used their positions to enrich themselves for many years beyond the four that they disgraced this country and themselves.


Junior’s meeting with “ Russian Spies? “ It’s amazing how nobody has found anything that proves “ Russian Collusion “ except you.  How many years has this been investigated? I see you have nothing to say about the White House being bugged when Trump was in office or BRANDON’s DRUG ADDICTED SON becoming a Multi Millionaire with his father being the “ big guy” and his illegal dealings . This has been going on since he was in the Senate. BRANDON and his entire family are a disgrace, embarrassment, and a joke not only to this Country but to the entire International Community


----------

